# خطف البنات و اسلمتهم في مصر حقيقة الموقف و ابعاده



## the truth (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*لقد وصل لي هذا التسجيل فارجوا التعليق عليه لانه خطير جدا

to listen:
[***]http://www.zshare.net/audio/christian-copts-convert-to-islam-mp3-6m4.html[/***]

to download: 

[***]http://www.zshare.net/download/christian-copts-convert-to-islam-mp3-6m4.html[/***]

و شكرا*


----------



## the truth (7 سبتمبر 2006)

الروابط 

​ to listen:​ ​ http://www.zshare.net/audio/christian-copts-convert-to-islam-mp3-6m4.html​ ​​ ​ to download:​ ​ http://www.zshare.net/download/christian-copts-convert-to-islam-mp3-6m4.html​


----------



## REDEMPTION (7 سبتمبر 2006)

نور الدين قال:


> *أولا الروابط لاتعمل !! حتى لوكانت تعمل فلن يؤخر أو يقدم شىء !!*
> 
> *الرد الأكيد المؤيد بأدله *
> 
> ...


 

*+*

*اخى العزيز ....*

*اولا لا اسمح لك بوصف ديننا بأنه ضلاله ... وخصوصا انه من الواضح انك لا تفقه شيئاً فى امور دينك وتعاليمه ... ومن الواضح ايضاً تعصبك الاعمى الذى يحيل النور الى ظلام ... وعندما تتحلى بالحديث الحسن تعالى ونتحاور سوياً *


----------



## نور الهدى (7 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ارجو رجاء حار من اخواني المسلمين عدم الرد على مثل هذه المواضيع لان ليس لها علاقه بديننا ولا شريعتنا ولا اي شئ يمس الاسلام
مجرد كلام وقصص  وحواديت علي بابا  الهدف منها هو تشتيت المجهود المبذول من الاخوه وصرفهم عن الموضوعات المهمه واشغالهم بالدفاع فهم يستخدمون وسيله الهجوم لتحجيم مدى هجومك فلا تنخدع بمثل هذا 
فديننا معروف وشريعتنا واضحه من اراد ان يتدبر فليتدبر ومن اعرض وتولى فلا يلومن الا نفسه

والسلام على من اتبع الهدى
سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## باسم (7 سبتمبر 2006)

رد بسيط
امة فيها ملياري مسلم ليست بحاجة الى اسلمت الناس بالغصب وما هي الا افتراء واكاذيب قديمة ومضحكة جداً


----------



## REDEMPTION (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*+*

*الحقيقه ايها الاخوه والاخوات اننى حزين عليكم بالفعل ... صدقونى اننى فى غاية الحزن والاسف على افكاركم وقلوبكم هذه ...*

*فمنذ فترة طويله كنت اجادل كثيراً فى امور الدين والعقيده ... وقطعت شوطاً كبيراً فى هذا .. وبالرغم من ان الحديث كان عبر الاسلاك .. .اى النت ... الا اننى بالفعل كنت سعيد جداً ...وكنت سعيد اكثر لانه كان يترسخ بداخلى الايمان القوى اكثر فأكثر ... ولست اعنى ان ايمانى كان مهزوز .. او لم يكتمل بعد .. كلا بالطبع ... فايمان داخل قلب اى انسان مسيحى هو من الروح القدس ... ايمان قوى ... مبنى على اسس وقوية ... وقواعد صلبه ... لا يحركها ذلك الكلام الهش او تلك الاقاويل البلهاء التى تطلقونها كلما تشعروا بعجزكم وثورة غضبكم .... عذراً يا اصدقائى فلم اكن اود ان اطلق على كلامكم انه كلام ابله او هش ... ولكنها الحقيقه التى اكتشفتها ... صدقونى انها الحقيقه .... تعالوا معى نتابع الحوارات الثنائيه منذ زمن بعيد جدا .... الحوارات التى دارت بين المسيحين والمسلمين ... فعندما تبدأ فى قرائتها ستندهش كثيراً لانها تحوى اسئله مرارا جاوبنا عليها نحن المسيحين ... مراراً كثيرة .... وكلها مكرره .. وما من عقول تفهم وتعى ... وما من قلوب تشعر بعمل الله ... كم من مره جاوبنا واوضحنا بنعمة المسيح عن معنى التثليث والتوحيد لدى المسيحين ... كم مكن مره جاوبنا على معنى (( الابن )) ومعنى الاقانيم الثلاثه ... كم من مره اثبتنا بالادله القاطعه ... ومن القران نفسه ... ان المسيح هو هو الله له كل المجد ... وانه عندما نقول عليه انه ابن الله نعنى بذلك (( اقنوم الابن )) وليست بنوه جسديه تناسيه ... كما هى عقولكم مشغوله بكل ما هو جنسى ومادى .... حتى انكم تتصوروا ان الجنه تمتلىء بالتفاح وكل مالذ وطاب .... *

*اخوتى واخواتى ..... *

*اصدقكم القول فى انكم لن تقتنعوا بسهوله ... لانكم تنعمون فى امور ماديه بحته ... تريح النفس فى هذا العالم ... فكيف اطلب من اشخاص يؤمنون بان هنا فى الارض كل شىء لهم مباح ويحل لهم .... وحتى عندما ينتقلوا الى الرفيق الاعلى يجدون كل ما كانوا يحلمون به من امور ماديه وشهوات جسديه .. يجدونه تحت امرتهم هناك ... فى الجنه .... مكان الله القدوس ... كيف اطلب منكم ان تتركوا كل هذا وتنظروا الى الروح .... تتطلعوا الى ما هو اعلى من الجسديات ... ان يكون فكركم منشغل بالروحيات و ان تدركوا جيدا ان هناك فى الفردوس لا يزوجون ولا يتزوجون .. وانهم يكونوا كملائكه الله ... بلا جسد مادى ... وبلا شهوة او غريزه ماديه ... كل افكارهم طاهره بسيطه ... نقيه .... هذا ما اخبرنا عنه رب المجد يسوع ... وهذا ما يقبله العقل والمنطق *

*ولا يسعنى بعد كل حديثى هذا الى ان ادعوكم جميعا الى قراءة موضوع بعنوان المجادله تجدونه على هذا الرابط *

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=64691#post64691

*كل محبة واحترام اليكم جميعاً*


----------



## نور الهدى (8 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> * لا يحركها ذلك الكلام الهش او تلك الاقاويل البلهاء التى تطلقونها كلما تشعروا بعجزكم وثورة غضبكم .... عذراً يا اصدقائى فلم اكن اود ان اطلق على كلامكم انه كلام ابله او هش ... ولكنها الحقيقه التى اكتشفتها ...*


وسبكم لرسول الله وتطاولكم على القران واظن انه لايخفى عليك ما تفعلوه هنا في المنتدى من مواضيع اتفه من تقرأ مثل
تغير اسماء الله الحسنى !!!
سوره الدخان...الميزان ....القنبله والسكين... ( تطاول واضح وأدب يدل على مدى التعاليم السمحه التي تعلمتوها من الكتاب المقدس ).
يا لها من مواضيع مفيده تدل على مدى تعمققكم ومدى علمكم وحلمك واحترامك للحوار وللأدب 
لا حياة لمن تنادي ّ!!!!!!!



> *كم مكن مره جاوبنا على معنى (( الابن )) ومعنى الاقانيم الثلاثه ... كم من مره اثبتنا بالادله القاطعه ... ومن القران نفسه ...*


اثبت يا زميل ... وانا منتظرك


> *كما هى عقولكم مشغوله بكل ما هو جنسى ومادى .... *


 
هههههههههههههه.....كلام لاائع ارجوا اثباته ...ولكن قبل ان تفكر اقرأ كتابك المقدس وان لم تجد فيه ما يريبك اسالني وانا اريك بإذن الله


> *فكيف اطلب من اشخاص يؤمنون بان هنا فى الارض كل شىء لهم مباح ويحل لهم .... *


ههههههههه...معلومة مفيده جدا وكما سبق اقرأ كتابك اولا يا زميل.....واثبت هذه المقوله لو سمحت ان كنت صاحب علم ولا تحب التفاهه والهشاشه 



> *كيف اطلب منكم ان تتركوا كل هذا وتنظروا الى الروح .... تتطلعوا الى ما هو اعلى من الجسديات ... ان يكون فكركم منشغل بالروحيات و ان تدركوا جيدا ان هناك فى الفردوس لا يزوجون ولا يتزوجون .. وانهم يكونوا كملائكه الله ... بلا جسد مادى ... وبلا شهوة او غريزه ماديه ... كل افكارهم طاهره بسيطه ... نقيه .... هذا ما اخبرنا عنه رب المجد يسوع ... وهذا ما يقبله العقل والمنطق *


أرني دليلك على ما تتقول .... لو سمحت


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sho...4691#post64691


 
أما بالنسبه للرابط الذي وضعته فيا له من موضوع شيق يستوجب الشفقه على هذا المسلم الذي لا يعرف شيئا كما تصوره القصه الروائيه الرائعه ( ان كانت حقيقيه ........!!!!)
ناظرني بنفس ما قاله الراهب وأريك الرد بحول الله و علمه 



> *كل محبة واحترام اليكم جميعاً*


ولك ايضا و أشهد الله على احترامي لك وايضا لغيرك على الرغم من تطاول غيرك علينا وعلى ديننا بالسبب والاستهزاء ...ولكن ( اللهم اغفر لقومي فإنهم لا يعلمون)

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## باسم (8 سبتمبر 2006)

نحن اهل حق وعقولنا ليس كما تعقد بل على العكس نحن ماضون في مشروع نهضة الامة الاسلامية ولو تعلموا هذا المشروع لعملتم الشوط الذي قطعناه وعليك ان تقول كلمة حق ولو مرة واحدة في حياتك

الغرب اي غير المسلمين هم من عقولهم مشغولة بالجنس والمادة فهم اهل الجنس والدعارة والمادة ولا يهمهم شيء والجنة التي وعدنا الله بها لا يمكن لاحد ان يتخيلها


----------



## REDEMPTION (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*+*



> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


 
*بأسم الثالوث الاقدس اله واحد امين* 




> وسبكم لرسول الله وتطاولكم على القران واظن انه لايخفى عليك ما تفعلوه هنا في المنتدى من مواضيع اتفه من تقرأ مثل
> تغير اسماء الله الحسنى !!!
> سوره الدخان...الميزان ....القنبله والسكين... ( تطاول واضح وأدب يدل على مدى التعاليم السمحه التي تعلمتوها من الكتاب المقدس ).
> يا لها من مواضيع مفيده تدل على مدى تعمققكم ومدى علمكم وحلمك واحترامك للحوار وللأدب
> لا حياة لمن تنادي ّ!!!!!!!


 
*لا ارحب بأى تطاول يا صديقى ... بل اكن كل الاحترام لكل من يعتنق اى دين ... حتى من يعبد البقر والشمس فى الهند ... حتى الملحدين .. وذلك لان ديننا علمنا ان نحب الجميع ونعتبر ان الكل اخوه ... وايضاً وهذا هو الاهم ان المسيح له كل المجد قد اتى الى العالم لخلاص الجميع ... ولم ياتى لشعب واحد .. او امة واحده ... او انزل بشارته بلغة واحده لا تُترجم ... *





> اثبت يا زميل ... وانا منتظرك


 
*أسأل ... وبنعمة المسيح اجيبك* 




> هههههههههههههه.....كلام لاائع ارجوا اثباته ...ولكن قبل ان تفكر اقرأ كتابك المقدس وان لم تجد فيه ما يريبك اسالني وانا اريك بإذن الله


 

*لن اكتب (( ههههههههه )) ولكنى بالفعل ضحكت من اعماقى يا صديقى ... الى متى تظل عقولكم مغلقه عن فهم ما وراء الكلمات ... الكلمات الحيه الفعاله ... اظن انك ترمى الى سفر نشيد الانشاد ... وما تدعيه بانه ملىء بالكلام الجنسى المثير (( حاشا ان يكون كذلك كلام الله له كل المجد )) ... الى متى يا اخى الحبيب يظل عقك وفكرك حبيس الماده ... ولا يفكر الا فى الجنس والمتع والشهوات الرديئه حتى انه يفسر اى كلام روحى بمعانى جنسيه وماديه بحته ... قد تقول لى كيف تكون لفظة (( ثدياكى )) لفظة روحيه .... وهنا اجيبك يا صديقى بأن هذا ما انتم دائماً تفعلونه ... اذ تقتلعوا الكمة من سياقها ومن جملتها التى تبين معناها كوضوح الشمس .. وتعزفوا عليها الحانكم الهشه الواهيه ... وتقيموا الدنيا صراخا وصخب ... وتهتفوا بأنكم قد كشفتم زيف المسيحيه !!!! .... انتظر حجتك فى ذلك* 





> ههههههههه...معلومة مفيده جدا وكما سبق اقرأ كتابك اولا يا زميل.....واثبت هذه المقوله لو سمحت ان كنت صاحب علم ولا تحب التفاهه والهشاشه


 
*لن اقول لك سوى كلمة واحده يا صديقى .... الستم تؤمنون بان جميع المسلمين غير مخلدين فى النار ؟؟؟؟!!!! ... اى ان كل فعل يرتكبونه على الارض .... كل فعل بلا اسثناء .... سنالون عقاب عليه لوقت معين ... وبعدها سينتقلون الى الجنه الى الابد ويكونون فيها خالدين *




> أرني دليلك على ما تتقول .... لو سمحت


 
*انظر يا صديقى ما يقوله كتابنا المقدس ....*

* "  23 في ذلك اليوم جاء اليه صدوقيون الذين يقولون ليس قيامة فسألوه 24 قائلين يا معلّم قال موسى ان مات احد وليس له اولاد يتزوج اخوه
بامرأته ويقم نسلا لاخيه . 25 فكان عندنا سبعة اخوة وتزوج الاول ومات . واذ لم يكن له نسل ترك
امرأته لاخيه . 26 وكذلك الثاني والثالث الى السبعة . 27 وآخر الكل ماتت المرأة ايضا . 28 ففي القيامة لمن من السبعة تكون زوجة . فانها كانت للجميع . 29 فاجاب يسوع وقال لهم تضلون اذ لا تعرفون الكتب ولا قوة الله . 30 لانهم في القيامة لا يزوجون ولا يتزوجون بل يكونون كملائكة الله في السماء  .  "(( مت 22 : 23 - 31  )) ....*

*كيف يا صديقى تحاول اقناعنا بأن فى الجنه نكاح وصبايا حور وانهار وفاكهة ... وامور اخرى عالميه ؟؟؟!!!! ... أليست الجنه عرش الله ؟؟!!! ... كيف بالعقل والمنطق يكون تحفيز الانسان على فعل الخير والحياه الصالحه على الارض كيف يكون تحفيزه هو ارضاء رغباته وشهواته ؟؟!!!! ... عجباً والف عجب حقيقتاً .... صدقنى ... صدقنى ... كنت اود الا اتحدث اطلاقاً فى هذا الامر ... ولكن ليكن كما تريد *




> أما بالنسبه للرابط الذي وضعته فيا له من موضوع شيق يستوجب الشفقه على هذا المسلم الذي لا يعرف شيئا كما تصوره القصه الروائيه الرائعه ( ان كانت حقيقيه ........!!!!)
> ناظرني بنفس ما قاله الراهب وأريك الرد بحول الله و علمه


 
*سل ما شئت* 




> ولك ايضا و أشهد الله على احترامي لك وايضا لغيرك على الرغم من تطاول غيرك علينا وعلى ديننا بالسبب والاستهزاء ...ولكن ( اللهم اغفر لقومي فإنهم لا يعلمون)


 
*اعتذر لك عن كل من اساء لك .. ولكن يا صديقى هل اظهار الحقيقه هو اهانه ؟؟!!!! ... قد يتفاوت الناس فى اسلوبهم فى اظهار تلك الحقيقه ولكن فى النهاية ... هى حقيقه *


----------



## My Rock (8 سبتمبر 2006)

tarekroshdy قال:


> *اعتذر لك عن كل من اساء لك .. ولكن يا صديقى هل اظهار الحقيقه هو اهانه ؟؟!!!! ... قد يتفاوت الناس فى اسلوبهم فى اظهار تلك الحقيقه ولكن فى النهاية ... هى حقيقه *


 
*عين العقل, لكن بعضهم لا يفهم!*


----------



## نور الهدى (8 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *بأسم الثالوث الاقدس اله واحد امين*


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم دي لاستفتاح الحديث ما امرتكش انك تتبعها ولا فرضتها عليك واول مره اشوف حد بيعلق على جمله استفتاحيه!!!!


> *أسأل ... وبنعمة المسيح اجيبك*


هو انا بردو الي المفروض اسال....أسال على ايه حضرتك كتبت موضوع طويل عريض جميل جدا وانا طلبت اثبات على كل جزئيه من اجزاء الموضوع  الي حضرتك كتبته 
وحضرتك في الاخر بتقولي اسأل!!!!.... أسأل في ايه ؟؟؟!!!




> * اظن انك ترمى الى سفر نشيد الانشاد ... وما تدعيه بانه ملىء بالكلام الجنسى المثير (( حاشا ان يكون كذلك كلام الله له كل المجد )) ... الى متى يا اخى الحبيب يظل عقك وفكرك حبيس الماده ... ولا يفكر الا فى الجنس والمتع والشهوات الرديئه حتى انه يفسر اى كلام روحى بمعانى جنسيه وماديه بحته *


كلام من اذا في كتابكم المقدس ان لم يكن كلام الله ؟؟؟؟!!!

حضرتك ممكن توضحلي الكلام الروحي الي انا مش فاهمه  جايز افهمه بردو .... مش المفروض انكم بترشدونا للحق بردو ؟
من قال لك ان فكري حبيس المادة والجنس والشهوات ( لا تقلق ان لم اقرأ نشيد الانشاد الا مره واحده ولم افرط في قراءته)



> *كيف يا صديقى تحاول اقناعنا بأن فى الجنه نكاح وصبايا حور وانهار وفاكهة ... وامور اخرى عالميه ؟؟؟!!!! ... أليست الجنه عرش الله ؟؟!!! ... كيف بالعقل والمنطق يكون تحفيز الانسان على فعل الخير والحياه الصالحه على الارض كيف يكون تحفيزه هو ارضاء رغباته وشهواته ؟؟!!!! ... عجباً والف عجب حقيقتاً .... صدقنى ... صدقنى ... كنت اود الا اتحدث اطلاقاً فى هذا الامر ... ولكن ليكن كما تريد *


 
للاسف حضرتك بتناقش في محور لا يجوز النقاش فيه بالمره..... اتعلم لماذا
هذه امور غيبيه وعدها الله للمؤمنين  ممكن انت تقتنع بها وغيرك لا يقتنع بها  مفيش مشاكل
بس قبل ما تدور على موعود الله للمؤمنين به 
شوف الاول الدين ده صح ولا غلط وبعد كده لما يثبت صحته لازم هتؤمن بغيبياته لان لو اقتنعت بشواهده اولا وتأكدت من صدقه فلابد لك ان تؤمن بغيبياته ( فالموعودات غير قابله للنقاش البته فالله يفعل ما يريد ....)

يعني مثلا .... هضربلك مثال بسيط لقفل هذا الموضوع لاني لاحظت انه اصبح فاكهه حديثكم في هذا المنتدى خاصة لمن لا يعرف كيف يناقش او يختار محاور النقاش 

انتم تؤمنون بالمسيح اله وقد ترسخ هذا لايمان في قلوبكم ( عظيم)
ولكن المسيح وعدكم انه عائد مره اخرى للارض ( ده امر غيبي لم يحدث بعد ... فهو مجرد وعد وعده اياكم)
ولكي نصدق هذا الوعد من المسيح ( انا مثلا )  لابد من ان اؤمن بدينكم فإذا ترسخ الايمان داخلي وثبت لي صحة هذا الدين فلابد ان اسلم بالغيبيات  والتي لا يجوز ان اناقش فيها ابدا فمحور النقاش يجب ان يكون في شواهد الدين التي تثبت صحته من عدمه 
فلا يجوز لي كغير مؤمن بدينك ان اناقشك في امر غيبي تحدث عنه الكتاب المقدس فهو لا يثبت صحه دين من خطئه
أرجو ان تكون قد وضحت الصوره



> *اعتذر لك عن كل من اساء لك .. ولكن يا صديقى هل اظهار الحقيقه هو اهانه ؟؟!!!! ... قد يتفاوت الناس فى اسلوبهم فى اظهار تلك الحقيقه ولكن فى النهاية ... هى حقيقه *


لماذا تعتذر فعرضك لوجهة نظرك ليس تطاولا على الدين او إساءه كما يفعل بعض المشرفين زريعة لحذف المشاركات

حضرتك بتقول الناس بتتفاوت في اسلوبها ( الكلام ده يتقال على طريقه عرضه لفكرته اثناء حوار عقلاني ذو اخلاق)
اما لما يسب القران والرسول ويفتري كلمات بذيئه تهكما على القران ويكتب مواضيع في المنتدى عباره عن سب وتهكم وليس فيه اي عرض للفكره ولا هو حوار اصلا  .... اتسمي هذا عرضا للحقيقه بأسلوبه

يعني حضرتك ممكن تقبل مني اني اخترع شويه كلام بذئ وانشره في المنتدى واقول ده انجيل متى 
وندخل كلنا نضحك ونسخر ونهزأ في الحواري متى 
نقدر نسمي ده عرض للحقيقه وكل واحد ليه اسلوبه
انتظر تعقيبك حضرت الزميل 



> *عين العقل, لكن بعضهم لا يفهم!*


 
بالنسبه لماي روك  الشخصيه المميزه في المنتدى صاحب الحكمه والعدل 
فانت اول من يبارك هذه الاهانات ضدنا 
اما عندما يعرض مسلم وجهه نظره  باسلوب لا يرضيك فانك لا تتورع ان تطرده ( لقله الادب)

بعد اذن حضرتك وانا مستني الرد على السؤال ده( ان كانت مشاركتي هتفضل موجوده كالعاده)
ايه رأيك في المواضيع ( الفلانيه) واظن حضرتك عارفها كويس
هل هي تحت بند الادب المشروع في المنتدى أم قلة الأدب ...؟؟؟؟؟؟

والسلام على من اتبع الهدى

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## نور الهدى (8 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اسف لتكرار محتوى الرد.. فقد تعطل الرد الاول فأعدت كتابته ولم اعلم بأنه تم 
سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## REDEMPTION (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*+*

*صديقى ...*

*كتبت موضوع طويل جدا ... وتحدثت عن الغيبيات وانه لا يجوز اطلاقاً النقاش فيها !! ... واجد نفسى مدفوعا الى سؤالك .. اليس الغيبيات هى جوهر الموجودات ... اليس ايمانى بالقران هو بالتبعيه ايمانى بالوعود التى بالقران ؟؟؟!!!!! .... ام انك تطالبنى بأن اؤمن بجزء منه واهمل الاخر ؟؟!!! *

*لعلمك يا صديقى ... صدقنى ... لقد اوردت لك موضوع الجنه هذا على سبيل المثال وليس الحصر ... فما اكثر تحفظاتى على القران (( مع كامل احترامى لك )) ..بداية من مدى صحته ومبادئه وكل ما يتعلق به مروراً بشخصية نبيه وحياته قبل وبعد الوحى .... ولكنى هنا لكى اجيب عن اسئلتك بنعمة المسيح التى تقول انك سألتها بالفعل .... والواقع يا صديقى اننى قد تحدثت عن امور كثيره فى مشاركتى السابقه .. تحدثت عن لاهوت المسيح وتحدثت عن الاقانيم .... وتحدثت عن الجنه لديكم وهناك امور كثيره جدا ستجدها تابعه الواحده تلو الاخرى فى كل موضوع من تلك المواضيع ... فهل يا صديقى تريدنى ان اسأل واجاوب ؟؟؟!!!!!   اى عاقل يقبل ذلك  ؟؟!!!!!*


----------



## نور الهدى (9 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



> *اليس الغيبيات هى جوهر الموجودات ... اليس ايمانى بالقران هو بالتبعيه ايمانى بالوعود التى بالقران ؟؟؟!!!!! .... ام انك تطالبنى بأن اؤمن بجزء منه واهمل الاخر ؟؟!!! *


عندما تؤمن بالقران ستؤمن بموعوداته ...الموعودات ليست محور نقاش عقلاء .... محور النقاش هو شواهد الدين وهو ما يخضع لاثباتات الواقع   ... انا ما قولتش انك تؤمن بالشواهد ولا تؤمن بالغيبيات 
 يبدو انك لم تقرا مشاركتي بتمعن ( اقرأها مره اخرى فانا لن اعيد كلامي )
الموعود يؤمن به من امن بالدين وصدقه ... فلابد له من ان يؤمن بالموعود بدون اثبات لان الشواهد تم اثباتها ...
انما انت تبحث عن موعود لتثبت صحته من خطؤه ( ماذا تسمي هذا في رأيك ؟؟؟؟) ارجو الاجابه على هذا السؤال




> *فهل يا صديقى تريدنى ان اسأل واجاوب ؟؟؟!!!!! اى عاقل يقبل ذلك ؟؟!!!!!*


انا لم اطلب منك اساله ولا اجوبه
انا طلبت اثباتا على ما قولته عن ديننا .....

وارجو منك ان تتبع اسلوب الحوار في ردك على مشاركاتي بأن تفندها الى اقتباسات وترد على كل جزئيه ....
لان الطريقه  دي ما تنفعش ..انا بكلم في وادي وانت بتكلم في وادي تاني 

ولك مني الاحترام
انتظر تعقيبك الوافي والرد على كل جزئيه في هذه المشاركه والتي سبقتها 

والسلام على من اتبع الهدى
سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## دانى (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*اعترافات عضو جمعية شرعية سابق قام بأسلمة عدد من الفتيات المسيحيات*
*أحمد عوني شلقامي - مسلم سابق*
*برجاء محبة المساهمة في نشر هذا الكتاب مجانا عن طريق الإنترنت أو بأي وسيلة آمنة.*​*
كانت نشأتي كما ذكرت في اختباري الذي كتبته من قبل والموجود على كثير من مواقع الويب،  وها أنا أكتب نبذة مختصرة جدا عن حياتي الإسلامية سابقا - أنا من أسرة مسلمة أصولية كنا نقيم بمدينة الجيزة بشارع جامعه الدول العربية، والدي كان مقاول تشييد وبناء وكان له نشاط إسلامي يتمثل في رئاسته لأحد الجمعيات الإسلامية الشرعية بالجيزة وكان يؤذن في مسجدها بل ويخطب أحيانا بها خطبة الجمعة ويقوم بعمل بعض الدروس الإسلامية في الوقت الذي كان يفطر في رمضان سرا مع تمسكه بفرض الصيام على أطفال دون العاشرة وكنا نصوم ونحن أطفال نصوم رغم أنفنا وصغر سننا نصوم بالعصا فيا للعجب.*
*
كان والدي دائما شديد الكراهية للنصارى وعقيدتهم الفاسدة من وجهة نظره، وعّلمنا أنهم قوم مشركين قاموا بتأليه المسيح ابن مريم نبي الله بل وانهم يناقضون أنفسهم فتارة يقولون المسيح ابن الله وتارة يجد آيه في كتابهم المحرف تدل أن المسيح نبي من هذه الآية. وغير ذلك من الهجوم مما تعود المسيحيين على سماعه من مكبرات الصوت في الشوارع وشرائط الكاسيت التي يتم تسجليها في استديوهات تحت السلم وبعض دعاة الكاميرا ودعاة الفنانات والمذيعات كالشيخ الشعراوى والشيخ الغزالى رحمهما الله وسامحهما. في هذا الجو ينشأ أي أنسان مسلم داخل مصرنا العزيزة فأنا رضعت كراهية النصارى من ثدي أمي مع اللبن.*
*
ونعود الآن للجمعية الشرعية التي كان والدي رئيس لمجلس إدارتها، كانت هذه الجمعية لها عدة نشاطات وهي سكن طالبات – مشغل – مستوصف – دار حضانة وأيضا تحفيظ قرآن وأخيرا قسم مخصوص للهداية، كان أهم نشاط للجمعية الهداية للإسلام بأي طريق، وكنت قد تكلمت منذ فترة عن مخطط تم وضعه بعناية منذ أيام الرئيس الفاسد السابق أنور السادات واشترك في وضع هذا المخطط بعناية الشيخ محمد عبد الحليم محمود شيخ الأزهر سابقاً والسيد حسين الشافعي نائب السادات السابق والمنشق عليه والذي يسبه الآن بالألفاظ اللائقة، والشيخ عبد الحميد كشك وآخرين، وكان معهم أذيال من قوم جاءوا من الحواري مثل السيد محمد عثمان إسماعيل والذي أصبح محافظا أسيوط السابق والأخر هو محمد عبد المحسن صالح والذي حصل على شهادة دبلوم الزراعة المتوسطة (بجهدك يا أبو جهيد). كانوا هؤلاء القوم هم اللبنة الأولى التي قامت بها جمعيات الهداية الإسلامية وكان والدي وسامحوني على التعبير(دلدول) أحد هؤلاء الأشخاص الهامين جدا المقربين من السيد الرئيس المؤمن محمد أنور السادات شارب الويسكي الحلال والبايب ( الغليون). كان هذا المخطط هدفه أسلمة مصر بالكامل خلال خمسون عاما من بداية التنفيذ وتحويل نسبة الأقباط الباقية لماسحي أحذية أو ممارسة أعنف الضغوط عليهم لطردهم من مصر وإجبارهم على الهجرة للخارج، وكان تمويل هذا المخطط الشيطاني يعتمد على أموال أمراء الحركة الوهابية من أسرة آل سعود وأمراء البترول من الخليجين، كانت هناك أموال تنفق بسخاء من أجل الإيقاع بالفتيات المسيحيات بكل الطرق والسبل، كانت المبالغ كبيرة جدا جدا وتصل تكلفة إيقاع الفتاة الواحدة لأكثر من خمسة الآف جنيهاً مصرياً وذلك بأرقام منتصف السبعينيات والثمانينات وكانت تقسم على أن الشاب المسلم الذي يقوم بإحضار أي فتاة لأي جمعية شرعية يأخذ نصف المبلغ والباقي يقسم مابين أفراد الشرطة إذا حدث منهم مساعدة وأيضا أعضاء الجمعيات الشرعية المتعاونة، وازدادت قيمة المبالغ حاليا لتبدأ من عشرة آلاف للفتاة العادية ثم تتدرج التسعيرة في الارتفاع لتصل من خمسين ألف إلي مائة ألف جنيه وأحيانا أضعاف ذلك إذا ما كانت الفتاة من أسرة ذات شأن وسط جمهور النصارى فمثلا تكون ابنة أستاذ جامعة أو ابنة ضابط شرطة أو وكيل وزارة أو خادم في الكنيسة أو مثلا قريبة رجل من رجال الدين المسيحي، كل فتاة حسب وضع أسرتها الاجتماعي وتأثيرها على زلزلة وبلبلة صفوف النصارى، وكنا إمعانا في كيد وغيظ جمهور المسيحيين كنا نقوم بزفة في الشوارع للفتاة التي تقع في الإسلام حيث كانت بعض النسوة تقوم بالزغاريد وقرع الطبول والشباب برفع الأعلام وهتافات الله أكبر الله أكبر. أنتصر الإسلام. وهديت فلانة وغيرها من الهتافات التي كانت تجعل المسيحيين يشعرون بالخزي والظلم. والويل كل الويل لمن يعترض طريق الزفة من أهالي الفتاة أو أي مسيحي لأن الزفة دائما كانت تحرسها سيارتين شرطة من الأمام والخلف. كان هذا هو الواقع المعمول به لغاية منتصف الثمانينات حيث تم إبطال الزفة من منتصف 1985 ولكن استمر المخطط واستمر إيقاع المسيحيات بكل الطرق المدنسة والقذرة. وكان التركيز الأكبر على الفتيات والسيدات المسيحيات وذلك لزيادة قهر رجال النصارى لأن شرف الرجل الشرقي يكون في ابنته وأخته وزوجته فيكون شعوره بالخزي والعار شديد عندما تؤخذ منه أخته أو أبنته أو زوجته، كنا نلجأ لطرق وحيل عديدة كانت تبدأ بالتركيز على العاطفة أولا والتركيز على ضعف أي أنثى أمام غريزتها. وأحيانا كنا نورط الفتاة أو السيدة المسيحية في فضيحة أخلاقية ونستخدمها كورقة ضغط لتفعل ما نريده منها، كان هذا الأمر بالنسبة لنا وللجمعية التي كنت أنتمي إليها مصدر دخل (بيزنس) وانتشرت هذه الجمعيات بطول مصر وعرضها من شمالها إلي جنوبها، وكان أيضا لديّ اقتناع تام أنني كلما أدخلت فتاة في الإسلام أنه قد كتب لي قيراطا في الجنة وهذه الفكرة جعلتنا نتمادى أكثر واكثر في تخطيطنا.*
*
وسوف أتكلم في الصفحات التالية عن عدد من الفتيات التي قمت أنا شخصيا بالإيقاع بهم وكيف كنت اخطط وما هي الخطط الدئينة التي تم استخدامها في ذلك الأمر وسامحني عزيزي القارئ فقد كنت أفعل ذلك بجهل وعدم إيمان كنت أعتقد أنني أرضي الله، الله الذي كنت مخدوع وراءه في الإسلام ولكني بنعمة المسيح تمكنت من إرجاع كل الفتيات اللواتي وقعوا بواسطتي في الهلاك تمكنت والحمد لله من إرجاعهم جمعيا لحظيرة الخراف ولنعمة المسيح مرة أخرى وأنا أكتب هذا لا لمجرد التسلية لكن أنا هنا أدق جرس إنذار لكل الأسر والشابات والسيدات والشبان والرجال أوجه كتابي لكل الأسر المسيحية أكتب لنتعلم جميعا من أخطاؤنا ولنتعرف سويا عن المؤامرات التي تحاك ضدكم كما أنني أكتب هذا وأخشى ما أخشاه أن تقرأه فتاة متهورة أو مراهقة فتعتقد أنها سوف تخوض مغامرة وتقدم على هذه الخطوة اللعينة، فأنا لا أكتب بغرض التسلية ويجب أن أنوه أن لكل فتاة أو سيدة ظروفها الخاصة وهناك الكثيرات يتمنوا الرجوع لكن رجوعهم الآن أصبح مستحيلا بسبب وجود الكثير والكثير من العوائق، ولذلك فأنا أكتب لا للتسلية أو لأخذ القصة كمبدأ يتكرر لكن أكتب لكي يتعرف الجميع على كيفية التخطيط والإيقاع بالفتيات والسيدات.*
*
وإلي روح الصديق المخلص الشهيد صلاح محمود الذي كانت دماه الطاهرة التي سالت من أجل أسم المسيح بعد ما كان عضو بتنظيم الجماعة الإسلامية ومقاوما للرب ولكنيسته وأضاء الرب قلبه وعينه هي بداية الطريق لي للبحث والدراسة وكانت شفاعته وصلاته هي خير سند لي والتي بسببها تجددت وتحولت كما تحول شاول. أهدي هذا الكتاب نيح الله نفسه في فردوس النعيم مع كل الشهداء و القديسين. وللرب الأرض و ملؤها. *

*أبريل 2005*
*الفتاة : ن م ع *
*
هي كانت فتاة من القاهرة تتعلم في كلية عملية في مدينة كانت أسرتي انتقلت إليها وأنا في المرحلة الإعدادية وذلك لعمل والدي في مجال المقاولات في مدينة جديدة من المدن الجديدة التابعة لها وبقينا في تلك المدينة فترة طويلة استمرت حتى دخولي الجامعة. وهناك كانت أولى حالات الأسلمة، كانت تلك الفتاة التي حضرت بالدراسة بكلية معينة وكانت جميلة جدا وعرفت من زميلات (مسلمات) لها أنها قد تكون صيد سهل زميلاتها هم الذين لفتوا نظري إليها بالرغم من إخلاصها في صداقتها لهولاء الفتيات إلا أنها كانت بالنسبة لهم كافرة لأنها مسيحية ودبرت عده مقابلات تمرنت خلالها على لغة العيون المتلهفة كنت أجيد تلك اللعبة وعمل رعشة معينه في صوتي حتى أظهر أنني وقعت في الغرام من أول نظرة ولما بدأ الحديث بيني وبينها كنت أحاول التكلم معها في أسئلة تشكيكة ضد العقيدة النصرانية ولكنى كنت أجد إجابات وإن كانت إجابات تافهة من وجهة نظري وتنبهت إلي ضرورة أن أغير من طريقتي للإيقاع بفريستي فبدأت أقنعها بالحب وكنت أجيد إنزال دموع التماسيح أمامها وتكرر ذلك عدة مرات إلي أن حدث وتم ما أريده في الخفاء عده مرات وكانت زميلاتها على علم بكل ما يجري وكان لهم دور الكلام معها في حبها لي وحبي لها، وتكرر الفعل وبدأت بخداعها أننا نتزوج وكلّ منا على دينه وأنها كتابية وان الإسلام معترف بأهل الكتاب أنهم قوم يعبدون الله، وحدث ما كنت مخطط له وحدث الحمل وهنا بدأت لعبة جديدة، كنت قد ذهبت معها للكنيسة سرا دون أن يعرف أحد أنني مسلم وكنت أذهب لشراء بعض الكتب والصور بل وكنت أشتري لها القربان لأقنعها بأنني معجب بالنصرانية وأنني لو كان يجوز لكنت تنصرت أنا، وأنا أحبها ولا أقدر على العيش بدونها وهي كذلك والآن ها هي المشكلة فأنا لا أستطيع أن أتنصر لأنني سوف أواجه القتل ولكن أنتي تقدرين ولن تواجهي القتل ولا أي عقوبة قانونية وان بداخل أحشائك أبننا ثمرة حبنا، لم تفكر الفتاة كثيرا ولكن هي كانت خائفة فقط ولا تعرف ماذا تفعل ووقتها كنت أطلب منها أنها لا تقطع صلتها بالكنيسة وان تذهب دائما للصلاة هناك، وحدث أنه كان يوم خميس أن توجهت هي لمنزل أسرتها واتفقت معها على الكتمان والتمويه وأن تتوجه أيضا للكنيسة لتقديم الاعتراف عادي جدا والذهاب لأكل قطعة القربان الطري وشرب رشفة النبيذ الذي كانوا يقولون عنه دم وجسد المسيح في يوم الجمعة والقيام بخدمتها في مدارس الأحد، وفعلت هي ذلك فعلا وفي المساء كنت أنتظرها بشطنة ملابسها وما ترتديه من مشغولات ذهبية وذهبنا معا إلي منزلي بشارع جامعة الدول العربية وباتت الليلة هناك ويوم السبت صباحا كانت على موعد أمام الموظف المختص بالأزهر الشريف ودبرت هروبها بعد ذلك لمكان دراستها ومكان إقامتي بالمدينة التي كنت أسكن بها لحين انتهاء دراستي وغيرت أسمها من ن م ع إلي فاطمة الزهراء محمد علي المهدي وصار اسمها إسلاميا وفشلت كل محاولات أسرتها ومحاولات المسيحيين في استرجاعها بل رفضت هي بكل قوة وكان ذلك من تأثير غسيل المخ وأقنعت نفسها أنها الآن تعبد الله الصحيح في الإسلام، ومرت خمس أسابيع وها أنا قد حققت انتصار لله وللإسلام وقبضت مكأفاة ذلك مبلغ كبير من المال وتم توزيع الباقي كما شرحت وطبعا قد كتب لي قيراط بالجنة فلماذا الآن أحتفظ بها زوجة أنها خائنة وفاجرة كانت رخيصة الجسد ولمجرد المتعة فقط وهناك المثل البلدي الذي يقول العرق دّساس فلن يكون ابني المسلم له أقارب مسيحيين كفار ويجرى في جسده عرق نصراني أبدا وظهرت على حقيقتي عندما أمرتها بإجهاض الجنين استخدمت حق الضرب الشرعي. والآن يجب أن تعملي من أجل طعامك لأن اليد الباطّلة نجسة ومفيش أكل من غير شغل اخدمي أسيادك المسلمين اللي لموكي من الشارع مش كفاية سترتك واتجوزتك يا فاجرة يا بنت ال....*
*بدأت أفكر في نفس اللعبة لأنني سوف أخدم ديني وديناي وآخرتي سوف أخدم ديني بضم أناس كفار للإسلام وديناي بأنني سوف أحصل على مكافآت مجزية وآخرتي بأنه سوف يكتب لي قراريط في الجنة. ها هي خادمة تعمل بلا أجر تعمل لكي تآكل فقط وعندما أرغب في المتعه فهي تعتبر من ملكات اليمين كنت أتلذذ في إيذائها وضربها وجرح كرامتها وكنت متأكد تمام التأكيد أنها من الداخل غير مسلمة وإنها قامت بكل تلك الإجراءات من أجل شهوتها فقط لذلك كنت دائما أرغب في الانتقام منها. واستمرت معي فاطمة ثلاث سنوات وسبعة أشهر واثنا عشر يوما إلي أن جاء ذلك اليوم الموعود لي أنا شخصيا في يوم الأحد 1998 عندما قررت قبول المسيح مخلصا وفاديا وقتها المسيح بذاته ظهر لي بعد عده أبحاث ودراسات وتحول من مسلم إلي ملحد واعتزالي الجميع من أجل تلك الأبحاث وذلك مكتوب بالتفصيل في اختبار منفصل ووقتها أعلنت لزوجتي رغبتي ولم تصدقني لولا مشاهدتها دموعي الحقيقة النابعة من القلب. وفي خلال الثلاث سنوات والسبعة أشهر واثنا عشر يوما تمكنت من ضم ثماني فتيات للإسلام غير ما كان يقوم به والدي من مخططات وأقول أنني قد تمكنت أيضا من إرجاع التسع فتيات الذين أسلموا على يدي وعدد كبير من الذين أسلموا على يد والدي وأصلي حاليا من أجل الباقيات وتصلني أخبار رجوع فتاة تلو الأخرى.*
*وليتمجد اسم الرب*
*
الفتاة: د ب أ *
*فتاة تدرس بكلية تبعد ساعة ونصف على منزلها كانت على علاقة غير سطحية بالكنيسة ولكنها كانت وللأسف الشديد فاترة في محبتها، كانت تريد أن تخدم سيدين الله وكلا كانت تلك الفتاة من أسرة ذات شأن اجتماعي فوالدها ووالدتها أطباء لهم صيتهم وأشقائها ضباط أطباء بالقوات المسلحة المصرية علاوة على ما كان يقال عنهم أنهم أصحاب كيان اقتصادي ضخم، ولكنها رغم ذلك ورغم أنها كانت منفتحة في علاقتها بالزملاء والزميلات المسلمين والمسيحيين ورغم وجوها الباسم دائما والضاحك وطريقتها في المزاح والتهريج ألا أننا لم نجد لها مدخل بسهولة وأيقنت أنه لابد معها من استخدام أسلوب الضرب تحت الحزام لابد من استخدام أي وسيلة فالغاية تبرر الوسيلة ونحن شباب المسلمين في حرب دائم مع هؤلاء الأنجاس والحرب خدعة، كان قد حضر إليّ شاب مسلم يقول لي أنه يريد الزواج من هذه الفتاة ويطلب مني مساعدته على إقناعها بالإسلام بأي شكل وفكرت كثيرا ووجدت أن صديقة الفتاة د الحميمة جدا مسلمة ولكنها مسلمة متدينة ورغم ذلك فهي تعتبر تلك النصرانية أختها، ذهبت إلي الزميلة المسلمة وتكلمت معها عن فساد العقيدة النصرانية وعن قوله تعالى [ولن يرضى عنك اليهود والنصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم] وقوله أيضا [يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تتخذوا اليهود والنصارى بعضهم أولياء بعض ومن يتولهم منكم فأنه منهم إن الله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين] وان الجهاد ضدهم فريضة واجبة على كل مسلم ومسلمة علاوة على أنها سوف يكتب لها أنها ساهمت في نصرة الإسلام وأيضا لها قيراط في الجنة واقتنعت الزميلة المسلمة وسألتنا ماذا تفعل، أخبرتها أن لا تظهر لها أي كراهية بل تكون المعاملة عادية جدا بل ويجب أن توطد علاقة الصداقة أكثر في الفترة القادمة، وذهبت إلي صيدلي مسلم زميل لنا في جمعيتنا الشرعية وطلبت منه عقار الذي يتناوله يكون مغيب العقل (هلاوس) وأخبرته بالسبب فوافق طمعا في نصرة الإسلام وقيراط في الجنة والحوريات وأخذت الحبوب إلي الزميلة المسلمة وقلت لها أن تذيب قرصين في كوب لبن مع وجبة الإفطار ثم قرصين في طبق الغذاء الذي سوف تتناوله د ثم قرصين مع كوب زبادي وعندما تلاحظ عليها تغير تتصل بنا وحدث ما تم وبدأت الفتاة د تهلوس وتأتي بتصرفات غير موزونة وذهبنا إلي شقة الفتيات أنا وهذا الشاب الأخر وكان معي كاميرا فيديو صغيرة وكاميرا فوتوغرافية وظلنا نمزح معها وهي تمزح ولكنها لم تشعر بما كنا نفعله إلي أن حدث وجّردها الشاب من ملابسها في غرفة النوم والباقي أنتم تعلمونه جيدا وكنت أقوم بالتصوير لمده ثلاث ساعات وأفاقت الفتاة التي وجدتها نفسها فقدت بكارتها وطهارتها وصرخت وتشنجت وسبتنا وسبت الإسلام ونبي الإسلام وحاولت تمزيق المصحف الشريف الذي كان موجودا مع صديقتها، ولكني أظهرت لها شريط الفيديو والصور التي كانت مثل المقصلة على رقبتها فالشريط والصور سوف يتم طبعهما وتوزيعهما على كل الأسر المسيحية والشباب المسيحي وأيضا أسرتها، وأسرتها أسرة شديدة الصيت وستكون الفضيحة مدوية وبكت د ونزلت لتقبيل الأحذية وحّلفتنا بكل غالي ونفيس لدينا ولكن كل توسلاتها ذهبت أدراج الرياح والآن عليكي أن تقومي بتنفيذ كل ما نطلبه منك وإلا أنتي عارفة مصيرك وخصوصا أن أخوتك وأقاربك سوف يقتلونكي لو شاهدوا تلك الصور أو عرفوا بأمر الفيلم اللي صوريته ورضخت المسكينة وكنت متهللا وأنا أرى دموع الانكسار والكآبة في عينها وذهبت معنا لمدة خمسة عشر يوما للجمعية الشرعية لإعدادها فكريا وتم عمل ما يشبه غسيل المخ لها بواسطة عدد من الشيوخ لم تكن تلك المسكينة على مقدرة أن تجادلهم بل كانت باكية اغلب الوقت والآن حان موعد الذهاب إلي مديرية الأمن وعليكي أن تنفذي كل كلمة بالحرف عندما يسلئك ضابط أمن الدولة لماذا تريدي إشهار إسلامك قولي له أنني قد حلمت بالرسول محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام يقول لي السلام عليكم يا عائشة ورحمة الله وبركاته وكان معه نبي الله عيسى الذي حياني بتحية الإسلام وتبرأ من النصارى الحاليين وشهد بأن لا إله إلا الله وأنه عبد الله ورسوله وأن سيدنا محمد رسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وقام بتقبيل رأس سيدنا محمد وأنه سيدنا عيسى قال لي:- رددي أمام قوله تعالى [أن من يرتضي بغير الإسلام دينا فلن يقبله الله منه وهو في الآخرة من الخاسرين] و فعلت ذلك أمام ضابط أمن الدولة ولكن أسرتها لها شأن كبير ولها أثنين أخوات ضابط فطلبوا الحضور إليها وبكت أمها ولكنها سبت أمها وسبت القساوسة الذين حضروا. وكل ذلك كان مرتب ومتفق عليه وأعلنها هنا وبكل صدق أن كل جلسات النصح والإرشاد التي رتبنا إليها كانت ما هي إلا مسرحيات و تمثليات قانونية معدة ومرتبة ومتفق عليها مع أفراد الأمن، وتكررت الجلسة مع د وحضر إليها قسيس ثان وثالث ولكنها لن تقدر إلا على ما نقوله نحن فقط لها، (دائما تقول الفتاة: وأنتم مالكم، أنا مقتنعة، أنا حرة، ربنا يهديكم) وأخيرا تم إنهاء الإجراءات الرسمية ونطقت د بالشهادتين وأنجزنا لها أوراقها الجديدة في خلال 48 ساعة باسمها الإسلامي الجديد عائشة عبد الله المهدي، وتحقق ما خططنا له استفاد هذا الشاب المسلم من إيقاعه بتلك المسكينة وقبض مكافأته التي كانت مبلغ كبير وذلك لأن الفتاة أهلها من علية القوم عند النصارى وأخذت منه نسبة 25 % من حصته التي قبضها إضافة إلي مبلغ مخصص خاص لي لأني كنت من ضمن الأفراد المتعاونين وحدث كل ما توقعناه من ذل ومهانة لتلك الأسرة المسيحية بعد فقد إبنتهم فوالدتها باعت صيدليتها بثمن بخس ووالدها باع عيادته وقوموا بتصفية جميع أعمالهم و اتجهوا نحو زحام العاصمة وضجيجها البشري لعلهم يهربون من الفضيحة. وتم عمل عقد قران اختنا في الإسلام عائشة على أخونا المجاهد ياسر والمسكينة أوهمت نفسها بالسعادة وأنها بذلك أصبحت على دين الحق فعاشت حياتها ولكنها أصبحت مرذولة من أم زوجها وشقيقاته. لم تبقى على ذمة زوجها ياسر إلا شهرين فقط 60يوم بالتمام والكمال بعدها شعر ياسر أنه أخذ متعته وكفايته منها ولا داعي أن يظل مبليا بتلك البلية وقام بتطليقها وأصبحت عائشة بلا مأوى وطبعا هذه أختنا في الإسلام فلا يصح أن تنام في الشارع أخذتها لمقر جمعية شرعية للمبيت بها والعمل بها عاملة نظافة في العيادة الطبية نظير إقامتها وأكلها ظلت على هذا الحال لمدة ثلاث أشهر هي عدتها الشرعية إلي أن جاء عريسها المسلم المنتظر الذي لما علم بقصتها طلب أن يتزوجها، كان هذا العريس عربجي كارو متزوج ولديه 6 أطفال ويعمل صباحا عاملا  في ورش الصيانة بديوان عام المحافظة وحاولت المسكينة أن تستعطفنا لكي لا نزوجها هذا العريس ولكن توسلاتها وبكائها لم يجد أي طريق للقلوب الحجرية وتزوجت العامل وذاقت معه كل صنوف الذل والعذاب كان عليها أن تعمل لكي يأكل هو وزوجته وأولاده عملت في المنازل وعملت بائعة خضار، كان كل من يراها لا يصدق نفسه أن هذه هي الفتاة بنت الناس المحترمين بنت الدكتور والدكتورة الطالبة الجامعية التي كانت حلم بعيد لأي شاب من دينها لحسبها ومدى ثقل أسرتها، تحولت المسكينة لمجرد شبح وحدث لها مثل ما حدث مع زوجها الأول تم طلاقها بعد خمسة أشهر لكنها لم تتزوج ثانية فهي تزوجت مرتين ولها شريط فيديو وصور فوتوغرافية منتشرة من أيام ما كانت نصرانية وبالتالي أصبحت عند المسلمين كتلة من النجاسة ثم لم تجد المسكينة مكان للمبيت إلا في معسكر خيام للإيواء العاجل ظلت تعيش هناك معيشة غير آدمية، وأخيرا رفعت عينها للسماء وتذكرت فاديها وحبيبها ومخلصها وصرخت إليه بكل قلبها ارحمني أنا الخاطئة. وتحنن الله عليها واستجاب لها، وقتها كنت قد حصلت على سر المعمودية المقدسة سرا وسألت عن كل فتاة من الفتيات المتأسلمات وعلمت ما وصل إليه حالها البائس وذهبت إليها مع زوجتي العزيزة والتي عادت قبلها للحظيرة ولأحضان الكنيسة وتكلمت معها زوجتي عن إذا ما كانت ترغب في الرجوع مثلها ولم تصدق د نفسها وبكت بكاء مرا كانت دموع التعزية والتوبة والحزن والفرح معا وأخذتها هذه المرة إلي منزلي الجديد وصلينا في تلك الليلة ورنمنا معا أنا وهي وزوجتي، و الآن يجب عمل ما يجب علينا أن نفعله نحو أسرتها وإبلاغ أسرتها بحال أبنتهم فأرسلت إليهم أحد أقارب زوجتي ومعه أحد الأباء الكهنة وتحدثوا عن الابن الضال ورجوعه وبكت أمها وأبيها وأخواتها وتمنوا لو رأوها، وتحدد ميعاد للمقابلة السعيدة في كنيسة مشهورة بالقاهرة تحدث بها الكثير من المعجزات والعجائب بقوة يد الله العالية وكانت مقابلة تجعل الحجر يبكي لم يحدث أي شئ مما توقعته لم يحدث أي إهانة لها من أهلها بل وجدتهم متلهفين عليها يقبلونها وكل واحد يريد أن يحتنضها ويقبلها، ولا عجب فالمسيحية دين الحب والتسامح والمغفرة لم أتمالك نفسي فبكيت بكاء شديدا من شدة التأثر بما رأيت من حب وكنت أسأل نفسي لماذا كنا نفعل ذلك بالمسيحيين، كنت دائما أحتقر ابتساماتهم التي تظهر في وجوهنا كلما نقدناهم أو سببنا لهم أي إيذاء أو إهانة وكنت أقول أن هذه الابتسامات ابتسامات خبيثة لأنهم أقلية ولا يمكنهم أن يظهروا للمسلمين أي اعتراض وإلا فمصيرهم معروف ولكني الآن فهمت سر تلك الابتسامة، أنها الحب والتسامح والمغفرة أنها محبة الأعداء ومسالمتهم تلك الخصلة الموجودة في المسيحيين فقط. بعد المقابلة بين د وأسرتها توجهت معهم لمنزلهم معززة مكرمة أخذوها بكل الحنان والحب فعلوا بها كما فعل الأب عندما عاد إليه أبنه الضال فذهبت أمها شراء ملابس تليق بها وذهب والدها لشراء مشغولات ذهبية تليق بتلك الفتاة بنت المسيح الملك وأقاموا احتفال أسري بهيج والدها ووالدتها رددوا كلمة ذكرت في الكتاب المقدس [أبنتنا هذه كانت ميتة فعاشت وكانت ضالة فوجدت] وعادت د لحضن الحبيب عادت لها كرامتها وشموخها وبهائها عاد لها جمالها الملائكي الذي كان موجود بها من قبل، عاد لها البريق والضياء.*
*تم رفع تقديم طلب للمجلس الإكليريكي بعودتها للمسيحية وتمت الموافقة وتطوع أحد المحامين المسيحيين برفع قضية لها لاسترجاع أسمها المسيحي وبطاقتها الأصلية وحكمت لهم المحكمة وتعيش أختنا الآن في فرنسا تخدم مع زوجها المسيحي وابنتها دينا بالكنيسة القبطية هناك. 
وليتمجد اسم الرب *
*

*















*الفتاة: ن م م *
*فتاة ريفية تعيش في إحدى القرى تتعلم بالمرحلة الثانوية تعليم متوسط أسرتها متوسطة الحال كانت متعلقة عاطفيا بوالدها أكثر من والدتها، تذهب للكنيسة للصلاة والخدمة وتحضر مؤتمرات روحية وتشتري شرائط عظات وتعشق مشاهدة أفلام وسير القدسيين والشهداء وشفعيها المقرب إليها الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس، أختنا ن تعلقت بحب شاب مسيحي مكافح يعمل في شركات السياحة والقرى السياحة، شاب عصامي أسس نفسه بنفسه وساعد أسرته الريفية الفقيرة وساهم في تزويج أخواته وتعليم أخوته، علاقته بالكنيسة جيدة جدا فهو شماس لا يفوته قداس ولا تسبحة ولا عشية استطاع عمل بيت زوجية صغير في تلك القرية التي عدد المسيحيين بها لا يزيد عن الربع إلا أنهم يمتلكون أغلب الأراضي الزراعية في تلك القرية والحياة تسير بهدوء، لولا أن الأم غير راضية عن حب ابنتها البريء لذلك الشاب وحاولت بكل الطرق أن تثني ابنتها عن حبها وللأسف كانت تلك الأم قاسية أزيد من اللازم وتضربها ضرب شديدا وتهين كرامتها أمام زميلاتها وصديقاتها، وحاولت الأم تزويج ابنتها لأبن شقيقها ولكن رفضت الفتاة بكت، تشجنت، قامت بالاتصال بوالدها الذي يعمل بهيئة النقل العام بالقاهرة الكبرى طالبة منه الحضور لنجدتها ولم يروق للأم هذا التصرف فأحضرت الأم أخوتها الرجال لتأديب الابنة المارقة وحضروا فعلا وقاموا بضربها وسط الشارع بالأحزمة الجلد واللطمات على الوجه والفتاة واقفة مذهولة، جريت من شدة الضرب في الشارع تستغيث بأي شخص ولكنها دخلت باب أول بيت وجدته مفتوح في وجهها وكان منزل زميلاتها وصديقتها المسلمة وبدأ الحوار: *
*هم مالهم بيكي عاوزين منك إيه وليه بيضربوكي كده*
*أنتي بردوا تتضربي بالقسوة دى*
*ده مش كلام أنتي مقامك أكبر من كده *
*وإيه اللي مخليكي صابرة على الذل ده*
* أنتي ليكي اللي يقدرك ويحبك مش اللي يبهدلك كده*
*كل هذا الكلام قيل للفتاة وهي باكية متأثرة وموجوعة من ضرب أهلها وإهانتهم لها وكان شقيق تلك الفتاة المسلمة يعمل لدينا مشرف عمال خرسانة اسمه حسن أبو زيد وحضر لي وأخبرني بكل ما حدث وأيقنت على الفور أنها صيد سهل وثمين وسألته هل ترغب في خدمة دينك ونصرة الله ورسوله فأجاب نعم بالتأكيد فقلت له انك تعرض الزواج على تلك الفتاة وأنا سوف أذهب معك للتحدث معها، وبالفعل ذهبت وتحدثت معها في أن الإسلام رحيم بأبنائه وبناته وان هذه الأسرة المسيحية لا تستحق أن تكوني منهم ولهم وأنتي نعمة عظيمة وهم لا يقدرونها، وملأت رأسها بفكرة الانتقام من أمها وكسر رقبتها و أنها تجيب راس أمها الأرض وأنها بكده بتهرب من القهر والذل وسوف تتزوج شاب يصونها ويقدرها وسوف نعطيكم شقة جاهزة ونقوم بتعيينك بعد حصولك على الدبلوم ولكن ركزت على فكرة الانتقام من أمها وأخوالها وانك لو أسلمتي تجيبي دماغهم في الطين، ورتبت فكرة هروبها، كانت فكرة الهروب تعتمد على أن تذهب الصديقة المسلمة لمنزل الفتاة المسيحية لتقول للأم أن بنتها سوف تبيت عندهم حتى ترتاح أعصابها، وكان ثاني يوم موعد تعميد أبن أحد أخوال هذه الفتاة فذهبوا جمعيا لأحد الأديرة لحضور قداس وتعميد الطفل، وجاءوا لأخذ أبنتهم التي رفضت الذهاب معهم بحجة الغضب وراقبنا الأسرة المسيحية وعرفنا أنهم تحركوا بسيارة للذهاب إلي غرضهم فذهبت الفتاة ن إلي منزلها وجمعت شنظة ملابسها وركبت سيارة أجرة مع الشاب المسلم للتوجه لمركز الشرطة وقابلت معاون المباحث طالبة منه إنهاء إجراءات إشهار الإسلام ولكنه قال لما سنك يكمل 18 سنة دلوقت أنا ما أقدرش لو مصرة روحي هاتي شهادة تسنين أو روحي الأزهر يشوفوا لك صرفة. وعلى الفور أمرت الشاب المسلم أن يتوجه مباشرة لشقة بميدان الجيزة ومن هناك لمكتب أمن الدولة، وأمن الدولة بدورهم قالوا نفس الكلام عن موضوع السن، واتصلت بالشيخ أبو اليزيد بقرية برما بطنطا طالبا مساعدته في إخفاء الفتاة فوافق على الفور وذهبنا بالفتاة إلي منزله وهنا بدأ لنا دور آخر مع الأدوية والعقاقير فكنا نقوم بعمل غسيل للمخ بواسطة مجموعة من الشيوخ وكانت الفتاة تعاطى أنواع معينة من العقاقير تجعلها مسلوبة الإرادة وتتقبل أي كلام يقال لها وبقيت الفتاة في منزل الشيخ أبو اليزيد مده تزيد عن ثلاث أسابيع وقتها كانت قريتها الهادئة اشتعلت طائفيا بسبب تلك الفتاة القاصر خصوصا بعد تصرف رئيس مباحث المركز الذي توجه للقرية شاتما متوعدا قائلا: البنت تشهر إسلامها واللي هيفتح بقه أنا هعتقله فأزداد المسيحيين هياجا بسبب تلك الكلام وبدأت المشاحنات من جانب المسيحيين ضد المسلمين وحدث اعتداء من أحدهم على منزل الأسرة المسلمة التي أختفت أبنتهم مع أبنهم في مكان مجهول وحوصرت القرية بالمدرعات والأمن المركزي أكثر من 45 يوما والحق أقول أنه لولا شجاعة المسيحيين ما كانت لهذه الفتاة أمل في الرجوع، ثم غيرنا مكان إقامتها من بيت الشيخ أبو اليزيد إلي منزل الشيح محمد بقرية الكنيسة بالغربية وظلت هناك 10أيام على نفس المنوال ونفس جرعات الأدوية ونفس الجلسات مع شيوخ الإسلام والأحوال وغيرنا محل إقامتها مرة أخرى للقاهرة عند أسرة مسلمة تقيم بحي المهندسين ثم الشقة بميدان الجيزة كل هذا الوقت تمكنا من تزوير شهادة ساقط قيد بواسطة الشيخ ناجى يادم بالبحيرة بأن الفتاة سنها 22 عاما وهذا الرجل يقوم بتأدية خدمات جليلة لجمعيتنا ولكل جمعية تعمل معنا في نفس الهدف.*
*وذهبنا للأزهر وأنهينا الإجراءات اللازمة وصار اسمها إسلاميا ولكننا علمنا أن الأحوال الطائفية ليست على ما يرام بتلك القرية وأن المسيحيين بدءوا في توزيع منشورات ضد الإسلام وقاموا بالاعتداء على شباب مسلمين وتوجهت خلسة لصلاة الجمعة بتلك القرية وبعد انتهاء الصلاة قام عدد من الشباب المسيحيين بالاعتداء علينا وأحدثوا بنا إصابات وأنا أصبت بجرح قطعي في جبهتي أستلزم عمل خياطة من 6عزر ومازال أثر تلك الإصابة موجودا للآن. وحدث أن تدخل لصالح المسيحيين أحد قيادات حزب مصري معارض من المسلمين وعضو بالبرلمان لصالح أهل الفتاة المسيحيين وتم تصعيد الموقف لوزير الداخلية الذي أمر بإحالة الموضوع كله للتحقيق وأحضرنا الفتاة لمنزل الشيخ ياسر بمركز سمالوط لتقيم عنده لحين ما نرى ما تنتهي إليه التحقيقات الأمنية وتوجهنا بها لمكان آخر وهو منزل المهندس إبراهيم عبد العزيز عضو بأحد الجمعيات الشرعية ومهندس بالهيئة الاقتصادية العامة لمياه الشرب والصرف الصحي وأصدقاءه الشيخ يسري والشيخ خالد وكان يجب إنهاء المشكلة لصالح الإسلام خصوصا بعد تدخل منظمة حقوق الأنسان وإضراب شقيقة الفتاة المسيحية عن الطعام وخلال المدة الطويلة لغياب ن كنا مواظبين على إعطائها جرعات الأدوية وجلسات مع شيوخ وداعيات مسلمات يوميا ولفترات طويلة والآن التعليمات الأمنية صريحة يتم سؤال الفتاة سؤال مباشر عن مدى اقتناعها بالدين الإسلامي فإذا أقرت بالإيجاب تذهب الفتاة لجلسات نص بمعرفة المطرانية ولا يتم اعتماد إشهار إسلامها إلا عندما تبلغ سن 18 سنة القانوني وليس حسب شهادة ساقط القيد المستخرجة بأوراق مزورة وإذا أقرت أنها غير مقتنعة تسلم لأسرتها فورا مع توقيع الجزاء القانوني على أفراد الشرطة المتورطين وكان أهم شخصية متورطة هو المقدم إسماعيل أدهم البركاوي رئيس مباحث المركز والذي صدر قرار بنقله لمحافظة نائية واستبعاده خارج المباحث نهائيا. وبدأنا في التحضير لمقابلة الفتاة ن مع مندوب الداخلية وكانت تقول لنا حاضر هعمل اللي تقولوا عليه ولكنها كانت تخدعنا وحضرت سيارة الشرطة أخذت الفتاة مرتدية الخمار الإسلامي لمقر مديرية الأمن لمقابلة والدها أولا وكاهن كنيستها وبمجرد أن رأت والدها أنهارت باكية وارتمت تحت قدمه تقبل حذاءه وتطلب منه أن يأخذها إلي أختها التي قلنا لها أن أختك عاملة إضراب ولازم توقعي على أنك أسلمتي باقتناع عشان أختك تفك الإضراب وإلا أختك ممكن تموت فكانت ن حزينة على أختها ولكنها خائفة منا خوف رهيب وذهبت لمقابلة مندوب الداخلية وسألها عن حقيقة إسلامها ففوجئ بأنها تسب الإسلام والمسلمين وتطلب الانتقام منا جمعيا وقرر تسليم الفتاة أهلها وإلغاء شهادة الأزهر الشريف بإسلامها بعد عرض الأمر على المكتب الفني للنيابة العامة وكانت لنا أكبر ضربة وشعرنا أن رأسنا ورأس المسلمين أصبحت في الطين بسببها وسبب الشباب النصراني الذي أشعل النيران. وسافرت الأسرة لمقر عمل الوالد وسكنوا بمنطقة قليوب وحاولت أنا كثيرا بكل الطرق أن أمارس عليها أني مغرم بها أني أيضا مستعد للتنصير من اجلها ولكن كل محاولاتي بائت بالفشل بل أنني كدت أفقد حياتي على يد الشاب المسيحي الذي كانت ن تحبه. هي الآن تعمل بمكتب محامي مسيحي شهير وأم لثلاثة أطفال.*
*وليتمجد أسم الرب *
*


*








*الفتاة : ب ج م *
*كانت أيضا فتاة ريفية تدرس بالجامعة ومشكلتها تتكرر وهي مشكلة قسوة الأهل المبالغ فيها جدا، فتاة رقيقة الملامح ضعيفة الجسم قصيرة القامة، طيبة لدرجة السذاجة كانت تستقل سيارة ميكروباص يوميا من قريتها إلي كليتها وأحيانا بالعكس كانت دائما تركب في الكابينة الأمامية للسيارة ورأيتها لفتت نظري بملامحها الطفولية الحلوة ولكني شاهدت ثعبان حول رقبتها وهو الصليب الذهبي الصغير، سألت عنها السائق وأسمه علي الصاوى فقال أنها طالبة جامعية دائما تركب معه وعلي هذا كان مسلم علماني ولكنه اهتدى للتدين على يدي وتحدثت معه عن النصارى والحرب ضدهم وكيف عليه أن يؤدي فريضة الجهاد وأن الحرب خدعة مع هؤلاء الملاعين، وأنه يمكن أنه يكتب له قيراطا بالجنة إذا قام بنصرة دين الله وإعلاء كلمة رسوله، وبدأت أقوم بعمل خطة محكمة استخدمت كثيرا ومازالت تستخدم أحذر منها بشدة لأنها منتشرة حاليا، اشتريت عدد من الكتيبات المسيحية والصور من أحد المكتبات واتفقت مع علي أن يّدعي بأنه مسيحيا ويقوم في كل مرة تركب معه هذه الفتاة ب بإعطائها كتيب أو صورة عند نزولها من الميكروباص وتكرر الأمر وتعرفت الفتاة على علي قائلا لها بأن أسمه سمعان وتوطدت الصلة وكان علي ينتظرها يوميا لتوصليها لقريتها أو لأي مكان تريده وحدث وخرجا سويا للتنزه في أحد الحدائق العامة وتكررت النزهة، فتحت ب قلبها لسمعان المزيف الذي أزداد من لعبه للدور بتشغيل شرائط ترانيم داخل سيارته عندما يكون مع ب وحدهما فتحت له قلبها واشتكت له من قسوة الأب وكيف أنه له طبع صعيدي جاف جدا ومن الذين يعتبرون خلفة البنات مصيبة، استمر هذا الوضع سبعة أشهر كاملة هي متأكدة أنه سمعان ومسيحي وتتصل به في منزله لأنه يعيش وحيدا وتطلب مقابلته وتذهب إليه لتشكو من أبوها وهو يرتب على يدها ويمسح على يدها، وطابت الثمرة وحان وقت قطفها وأبلغته بالخطوة التالية وهو أقنعها بالهرب والاختباء في أحد الأديرة ثم الزواج وتم فعلا وأقتنعت ب بالفكرة وحددت ساعة الصفر مع سمعان المزيف وقت عندما لا يكون أحد في منزل ب يأخذها السائق إلي منزلها لتجمع حاجتها ومن شدة سذاجتها أخذت معها كتابها المقدس وذهبنا إلي أسرة مسلمة وهنا ظهرت المفاجئة:*
* • اسمعي بأه حان الوقت لنتكلم بصراحة*
*• أنتي مستحيل ترجعي البيت لأنهم أكيد عرفوا أنك طفشتي وأبوكي لو شافك هيدبحك*
*• مفيش مفر قدامك خلاص *
*• يلا ألبسي الحجاب *
*• و أختارنا لك أسم مسلم أختارنا لك زينب على اسم السيدة زينب رضي الله عنه وأرضاها*
*• توسلت بكت حاولت مناقشتنا ولا من مجيب *
*• لو عاوزة تروحي روحي بس أحنا مش مسئولين عنك لو أتقتلتى *
*وخافت المسكينة خوف لدرجة وصل بها لتبول لا إرادي وصرخت ولطمت من هول المفاجئة ولكن حل الصدمة موجود ببعض الأدوية المهدئة التي كنا نستخدمها نحن لهذه الأسباب، وفضلت ب ألا تعود لأسرتها خوفا من القتل استمرت فترة وجودها بالشقة شهر بكامله كانت تجلس مع الشيخ إبراهيم ساعة ونصف يوميا والسيدة هناء ساعة يوميا وكانت تجلس مع لمياء ساعة يوميا أي أنها في خلال الشهر كانت تجلس ثلاث ساعات ونصف تأخذ محاضرات إسلامية وأسئلة تشكيكية في النصرانية وحان الوقت وهناك في مديرية الأمن بعد إعدادها فكريا رفضت مقابلة والداها وتحاور معها قسيس لمدة ساعة ونصف لم يكن على لسانها سوى كلمة ربنا يهديكم زي ما هداني ولم تقل غيرها لدرجة أن القس طلب منها أن تقنعه هي بالإسلام لكنها لم تزد عن كلمتها، وتم عقد قران زينب على علي الصاوى وذهبت للإقامة معه ولكنه حول حياتها لجحيم أكثر وحولت حياته لجحيم كنت أسمع من علي أنه يأمرها بأوضاع شاذة معينة لأنه كان ساديا وأن لم تستجب يضربها بخرطوم الغسيل وإطفاء أعقاب السجائر في أماكن حسّاسّة من جسدها، وهي كذلك كانت دائما الوجوم والبكاء والعويل ما أزداده هياجا عليها أزداد في إيذائها وضربها وإذلالها وطبعا كان علي قد قبض مكافأته المالية وقبضت أنا حصتي من المكافأة.*
*تم طلاق زينب من علي بعد 53 يوما فقط وقد فقدت كل شئ فقدت دراستها وفقدت كرامتها وأسرتها وفقدت زملائها وأصدقائها أصبحت في نظرهم أحقر اسم لأحقر شئ وذهبت للعيش في بيت طالبات مغتربات مسلمات تعمل هناك عاملة نظافة وتقوم بإعداد الطعام ومباشرة احتياجات الطالبات دون أي أجر فقط نظير حجرة باردة تنام بها وما يسد رمقها اليومي وظلت هكذا 4 أشهر وتزوجت وطلقت وعاشت سنة وشهرين غريبة تائهة ولكن رحمة الرب واسعة وقلبه حنين لأنه إله رؤوف متحنن وعادت ب، هي الآن تعيش في مدينة سيدني مع أسرتها الجديدة. *
*السيدة : ش ش ح *
*كانت تلك الأخت مسيحية أسميا لا هي باردة ولا حارة في مسيحيتها لم تعرف عن العقيدة المسيحية سوى قشور ولا شئ تعرف عن مسيحيتها سوى صليب ذهبي يتدلى في سلسلة حول رقبتها، خلال فترة دراستها بالجامعة سببت كثيرا من المشاكل لأهلها بسبب علاقتها المتعددة والمتشابكة مع الشباب، كثيرا ما كان والدها يحضرها قسرا من مقابلة عاطفية أو من أي مكان آخر، تعرفت على شاب مسيحي خادم أراد تقويم سلوكها وتزوجها رغم عدم موافقة آباء الكنيسة وعدم مباركة أسرته، وعاشت السيدة مخلصة لفترة قصيرة جدا ثم بدأت تتمرد على الرجل الطيب، أفتعلت معه خلافات كثيرة تافهة بلا أي سبب وكانت قد أنجبت منه طفلين ذكورا شكلهما جميل جدا، واستلمت تعينها في مدرسة إعدادية وهناك شاهدت زميل سابق لها بالكلية واسمه خالد عبد الرحمن مكاوي وبدأت اللهو معه كان خالد فقير للغاية ويقوم بالتدريس خصوصيا من أجل جنيهات قليلة تساعده شهريا وكانت هي التي تأخذ نقود زوجها الأمين وتنفق على خالد واستغلت بعد مدرستها عن محل سكنها في تلك العلاقة وجاء لي خالد وأخبرني، وأخبرته أنه سوف يحصل على مبلغ مالي كبير كان حوالي 7000 جنيه وممكن أتوسط له في 3000 زيادة أي 10000جنيه إذا استطاع أن يجعلها تشهر إسلامها وبالفعل رتبت له مقابلة آثمة معها في شقته وأبلغت الشرطة التي ضبطتهم متلبسين وهناك في مباحث الآداب كان أمامها خيارين الأول عمل محضر رسمي وعرض القضية على النيابة والحل الثاني أن يتم إصلاح هذه الغلطة وأختارت الحل الثاني، أفرجت عنها المباحث مؤقتا [الإفراج غير قانوني] لحين ذهابها لمنزل أسرتها لأخذ قطعتين ملابس وعودتها للمديرية ومن هناك أصطحبها محمد عبد الظاهر المحامي بسيارة خاصة للأزهر وتم إنهاء الإجراءات وكان من المفروض أنها سوف تقوم برفع قضية على زوجها النصراني تطلب منها حضانة أولادها باعتبارها صاحبة الدين الأفضل وذلك لأن القانون المصري ينص على ذلك أنه إذا أعتنق أحد الزوجين الإسلام يحق له حضانه أولاده الأقل من سن 18 عاما ولكن الزوج أخذ أولاده وأختفي خارج المحافظة إلي أن دبر له أحد الأباء الكهنة السفر للخارج ولم يعد. بعدما أسلمت السيدة ش احتفظت باسمها الأصلي ولم تغيره ولكن حياتها تغيرت انقلبت رأسا على عقب فالسيد خالد أخذ مبلغ 10000 جنيه أعطاها لأسرته الفقيرة وظلا يعيش مع ش على المعونات الغذائية من الأسر المسلمة التي تتصدق عليه لتشجيعه ومكافأته على نصرة دين الله. والسيدة ش بكت دماء من لهفتها لرؤية أطفالها ومرت سنتين وكل ثانية تذبحها على أطفالها هذا غير شظف المعيشة وقلة الموارد وأنهكها المرض بسبب سؤ حالتها النفسية وسؤ التغذية وتحولت لشبح دميم الوجه وكثيرا ما تم إنقاذها من الانتحار وأخيرا طلقت من خالد بعد ما دفع له والدها عن طريقي بعد معموديتي مبلغ مائة ألف جنيه مصري وأخذ ابنته التي لم يعرفها عندما رأى شكلها كانت مثل شكل الابن الضال ورائحتها رائحة الخنازير ولولا والدها ما أحد يعرف ما كان يصل إليه مصيرها، وتم اتخاذ الإجراءات مع المجلس الإكليريكي وكسبت القضية التي تطوع فيها محامين مسيحيين. زوجها رفض الرجوع إليها كزوجة لكنه يسمح لها برؤية أطفالها لمدة شهر واحد فقط في السنة، هي الآن تعيش مع والدتها و شقيقها بعد وفاة والدها في أحد المدن الساحلية.*
*وليتمجد اسم الرب *
*
السيدة : هـ ح غ *
*كانت سيدة متزوجة من موظف بسيط لكنه محترم ولديها أبن شاب محاسب وابنة طالبة بكلية الطب البشري وابنة طالبة بكلية طب الأسنان، ولكنها كانت سيدة مستهترة رغم إخلاص زوجها وحبه لها، كانت وللأسف ترهقه بالماديات ومع ذلك كان ملبيا لكل ما تطلبه أبناء هذه السيدة لديهم تعلق شديد بالكنيسة، وحدث أن للسيدة زميل مسلم قد أرسل لمنزلها عامل خدمات معاونة لقضاء بعض الطلبات من شراء الخضراوات وشراء البقالة وأسطوانة الغاز أيضا تنظيف الشقة، وكثيرا ما كان يذهب هذا العامل الجريء وتكون تلك السيدة بمفردها في الشقة، وعرفت ذلك من الزميل المسلم للسيدة هـ واسمه محمود فرحات عبد الناصر، واسم العامل حسين زكي عبد الباقي. وطلبت أن أتكلم مع العامل حسين وتحدثت معه حول حربنا مع المشركين وأنه يجب عليه نصرة دين الله لينصره الله وعليه أن يجاهد حتى يكافأه الله وأنه سوف يعيش في قصرا بالجنة وسوف يختار حوريات العين بنفسه، وسألني ماذا يفعل قلت له أن هذه السيدة من الواضح أنها صيد سهل وعليك أن تجعلها جارية متعة لك في منزلها وعلى سرير زوجها رغم أن هذا العامل يصغرها بـ 21 عاما، وحدث ما طلبته وجاء ليخبرنا عما كان يفعله معها وأستمر ذلك الوضع شهور كانت تلك السيدة قد تعودت على الرذيلة فصار حسين هو المفضل لها عن زوجها لشبابه وفحولته عن زوجها، كان تحدث بينهما أوضاع شاذة، كانت لا تمر يومين على هذه السيدة دون ممارسة هذه الرذيلة وهنا جاءت ساعة الحسم، فذهب إليها العامل قائلا: 
• أنتي لذيذة أوى *
*• أنا مش قادر أستغني عنك *
*• ده مفيش بنت صغيرة بتعرف تعمل اللي أنتي بتعمليه *
*• و جوزك مش عارف قيمتك وأنتي مش واخده معه حقوقك الشرعية *
*• ده لما الزوج بيكون لا يعطي زوجته حقها الشرعي من حقها الطلاق *
*• وانتم ما عندكوش طلاق *
*• يبقا مفيش قدامنا غير حل واحد *
*• وده عشان نعرف نتمتع بحبنا *
*و وجدت تلك الكلمات الشيطانية طريقها داخل عقل تلك السيدة فذهبت صباحا إلي عملها وكنت أنا موجود هناك بصحبة محمد عبد الظاهر المحامي وبصحبة الشيخ خالد عضو أحد الجمعيات الشرعية وأخذنا السيدة هـ لمديرية الأمن وقابلت مسئول أمن الدولة الذي كان مستنكرا الوضع وحاول هذا المسئول إثناء السيدة عن عزمها ولكنها كانت معدة فكريا لتلك المقابلة وأي مقابلة مع أفراد أسرتها، وحضرت أسرتها دخلوا إليها أولادها أبنها الشاب المحاسب وأبنتها و أبنتها الأخرى وحاولوا التحدث والتناقش معها ولكنها سبتهم قائلا أنتم كفار أولاد كافر وسبت زوجها المسكين الذي ركع أمامها لتعود معه ولكن كان قلبها صخرا وتم عمل الإجراءات وتم استخراج بطاقتها الجديدة في أقل من 24 ساعة والآن حان وقت الزواج من الحبيب، وذهبت للبحث عنه ولكنها وجدته كان قد قبض مكافأة مجزية 15000جنيه بالتمام والكمال وذهب للاستجمام وليخطب فتاة مسلمة قريبته وأخيرا وجدته السيدة هـ وسألته أنت فين يلا عشان نتجوز، ولكنه سبها وبصق في وجهها: أنا اتجوزك أنتي يا ..... يا بنت ..... أنتي عاهرة يلا روحي اشتغلي في بيت للدعارة بالأجرة لكن أنا مسلم طاهر وأنتي ..... ولم تصدق نفسها أنها ضحت بزوجها وحياتها وأخوتها وأولادها من أجل هذا الرجل فكيف يكون هذا جزائها ولم لا فالتي تبيع رخيص سوف تباع رخيص والذي يشتري رخيص يرمي ما يشتريه في القمامة حاولت تلك السيدة الاتصال بأحد أفراد أسرتها ولكنها لم تجدهم فقد أخذ الأب أولاده واختفى بهم ليهرب من العار الذي لحق به طول حياته وهرب الأبناء الذين وضعت رأسهم في الطين وكل أخواتها رفضوا مقابلتها وذهبت لتعيش مؤقتا في أحد الجمعيات الشرعية لحين تزوجيها أي تيس يرغب في ذلك، لم يمر سوى شهرين أو أكثر قليلا وأثناء مرورها في طريق مصر أسوان الزراعي صدمتها سيارة شرطة وأصابتها إصابات شديدة ولم يكن السائق مخطئا فقد كانت تمشي شاردة الذهن تفكر في حظها وتندب حظها وتتذكر أولادها بل أن المارة في الشارع كانوا يصيحوا عليها لتنبته لخطورة الطريق لكنها لم تنتبه، وتسبب الحادث لها في عدة كسور وإصابات مميتة وحملتها الإسعاف لمستشفى المبرة المجاني ولم يذهب أحد من أسرتها لزيارتها حتى أخوتها رفضوا زيارتها، ولم يذهب للسؤال عنها أي شخص سوي أنا ذهبت مرة واحدة وقمت بتسديد مبلغ مالي تحت حساب علاجها ودفع هذا المبلغ إمام مسجد مجاور، وظلت المسكينة في المستشفى عدة شهور وأجرت خلالها العديد من العمليات الجراحية وها هي تخرج مصابة بعاهة في القدم فهي لن تستطيع أن تمشي كما كانت من قبل بل لابد من وجود عكاز معدن حتى لا تسقط على الأرض ولكن إلي أين تذهب وكيف تعيش؟ ومن يقوم بالصرف عليها؟ لقد فقدت زوجها وأسرتها وأخواتها وكل أقاربها وأخيرا فقدت عملها، أخذها أهل الخير من بعض المسلمين لتعيش في شقة صغيرة بمنزل أحدهم في حي بولاق الدكّرور الشعبي بالقاهرة وقام بعمل بحث اجتماعي لها في وزارة الشئون الاجتماعية لتصرف مبلغ شهري قدره 25 جنيه فقط وهناك بعض تبرعات قليلة كانت لا غني ولا تسمن من جوع، وظلت على هذا الحال سنتين ونصف أو ربما اكثر إلي أن تمت معموديتي . وعليّ الآن أن أقوم بالتوبة بأثر رجعي فقررت الذهاب إليها ولكن لابد من مساعدة أسرتها ومساعدة أخوتها وها مشكلة عويصة فأبنائها اعتبروا أنها ماتت وكذلك أخوتها أحدهم هدد بقتلها لو رأى وجهها ولابد الآن حتى تعود هذه السيدة من مساعدة الأهل، وتطوع بإقناع أبنائها واخوتها أحد الأباء الأساقفة العموميين وأحد الأباء الرهبان وأخيرا يقتنع الأهل برؤيتها والتحدث معها ودبرت أنا هروبها هذه المرة لمحافظة قنا حيث يعيش زوجها مع أولاده مختفيا وهربا من الفضيحة والعار متعللا بأن زوجته توفيت وتمت المقابلة في منزل كاهن، حدث جزء مما توقعته حيث قام أحد أخوتها بالبصق في وجهها وقام بخلع حذاءه لولا تدخل الكاهن وبعض الموجودين وأعلنت أمام الجميع أني أنا السبب في كل ذلك وأني أنا الذي طلبت من حسين العامل الإيقاع بها ومن يريد منكم الانتقام فلينتقم مني أنا، أنا الذي أستحق القتل وليس هذه السيدة، وهم بناتها بتقبيل يديها وتأثر الجميع وبكينا جمعيا، وسأل الأب الكاهن والذي كان ضليعا في الإسلاميات بالتناقش معها في المسائل العقائدية التي زعمت أنها أعتنقت الإسلام بسببها فأعلنت أنها لم تجد أي شئ في العقيدة المسيحية تدعو للكفر ولا تفقه شئ في الإسلام بل أنها لا تحفظ الفاتحة المكية المفروض على كل مسلم حفظها ليبدء بها صلاته، وتم إدخالها بيت مكرسات وعمل مقابلات معها للتأكد من صحة توبتها ومن صدق رغبتها في الرجوع ومن صدق ندمها وتحقق ذلك، وتم عمل اللازم وانتهت كل الإجراءات بصعوبة شديدة جدا وتعقيدات رهيبة، و لولا تمجد الله بالمعجزات العديدة ما كانت تستطيع العودة لأسرتها وبناتها وابنها.*
* وليتمجد اسم الرب *
*
الفتاة : م أ ت *
*كانت هذه الفتاة ضربة قاسية وموجعة للنصارى في كل المحافظة نظرا لوضع أسرتها الاجتماعي والثقافي فوالدها كان رجل ذو شأن هام وله صيت قوي ومسموع لدى كل المسيحيين في مدينته بل محافظته كلها ووالدتها وكلية إحدى الوزارات ومرشحة لمنصب أكبر بالقاهرة (رئيسة قطاع) ومن أصول عريقة جدا. كانت هذه الفتاة أكبر ضربة للمسيحيين لوضع والدها تحديدا، كانت جامعية، وما حدث مع غيرها مما ذكرتهم حدث معها ويحدث حاليا وسيحدث مع آخرين.*
*لم تكن م تشكو من أي شئ ينغص حياتها فقد كانت تحيا حياة مرفهة جدا ولها صديقات كثيرات مسيحيات وغير مسيحيات، وكانت مسيحية مؤمنة متدينة، وتحفظ الكثير من الآيات وتصوم أي صوم مسيحي من بدايته، تعرفت عليها عن طريق صديقة مسلمة لها وكانت الصديقة المسلمة على علم بغرضي في التعرف عليها ووافقت رغبة منها في نصرة الإسلام وإعلاء كلمة أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمد رسول الله، وطمعا أيضا في قيراطا بالجنة، وبدأت معها في لعبة الحب وعمل دور العاشق الولهان بجمالها، كنت أتصنع دور المسلم العلماني الذي يحب كل الناس ولا يكره أي دين بل كنت أتصنع دور صاحب الميول الاشتراكية، بل وحاولت خداعها ببعض أسئلة معينة تشكيكية عن العقيدة المسيحية ولكني وجدت إجابات لم أكن أسمعها من أي فتاة عندما كنا نطرح عليها هذه الأسئلة وأوهمتها بأنني مقتنع بالإجابة ولم أقول لها بأنني متزوج وزوجتي كانت مسيحية وأسلمت بل قلت لها بأنني أعزب وأبحث عن الحب، كنا نخرج سويا يوميا وكانت تخرج معنا صديقتها المسلمة وأسمها أمل رمضان عبد العليم، وكان لهذه الصديقة دور أساسي في التحدث معها واستمرت تلك العلاقة أحد عشر شهرا كنت حريصا على أن تكون تلك العلاقة طاهرة من وجهة نظري فقد كانت متدينة بل ومرنمة في فريق الكورال ولا يمكن أن تقع في الشر بسهولة فحرصت على أن أركز على عاطفتها وكنا أحيانا نبكي لعدم قدرتنا على تنفيذ الزواج، وحاولت هي أن تتكلم معي في العقيدة الإسلامية وخدعتها بأني مقتنع بكلامها ومرت الأيام وأصبحت لا تستطيع أن يمر يوما بدون الخروج معي، وحدث مرة أن ذهبت معها لدير القديس سمعان الخزار بالمقطم لمدة يوم واحد وتصنعت الخشوع ومن داخلي كنت أبصق على كل شئ موجود وقمت بإخراج نقود ووضعتها أمامها في صندوق العطايا بل وقّبلت التصاوير لأقنعها بأنني أحببت النصرانية وصرحت لها في هذه الزيارة بأنني بدأت أقتنع ولكن أنا أبويا شيخ وأعمامي شيوخ وهم ممكن يعملوا لنا مصيبة، أصبري شوية لما ربنا يحلها من عنده ومرت أسابيع بعد زيارة الدير، وتتكرر حديثها معي حول مدى قبولي للتنصر وأوضحت لها أني مستعد لكن في الخارج والآن يجب قطع علاقتنا مؤقتا ولا نرى بعضنا مرة أخرى إلي أن يأذن الله وكان هذا الأمر مفاجأة بالنسبة لها لكنها كانت مفاجأة قاسية جعلتها تبكي بشدة ورفضت ذلك الأمر ودار حوارا :-*
***طب أعمل آيه أنا بحبك وأنتي بتحبيني*
** أنت تعرف كويس أنا مقدرش استغنى عنك*
*** وآيه رأيك نعمل آيه، أنا عارف شعورك بس اللي في دماغنا صعب يتنفذ دوقتي *
** و هنفضل كده لحد امتى *
*** بس لو أنا انتصرت ممكن أهلي يعملوا مشاكل أحنا مش قدها ده غير مش هيكون لنا أي مصدر دخل*
** أنا عندي شوية دهب ممكن نبيعهم*
*** وبعدين لما يخلصوا هنعمل آيه كمان أنا مش ممكن أمد أيدي على فلوسك*
** ممكن نشوف لنا أي شغلانة ونعيش على قدنا *
*** عندي فكرة بس أنا عارف أنتي مش هتوافقي*
** قول *
*** أنا كده كده هّتنصر بس لما نسافر لكن أنا مش عارف ده هيحصل أمتى*
** يعنى أحنا ممكن نقعد كده كام سنة تاني ده حرام عليك *
*** الحل الوحيد أنك أنتي تضحي مؤقتا وأنا أوعدك أن ده يكون حل مؤقتا بس مفيش قدامنا غير كده، لازم نهدم أي جسور لأن اللي جمعنا دين اسمه الحب *
** هه أنت قلت إيه *
*** أنتي سمعتي كلمتي ولو مش موافقة يبقا مش لازم نشوف بعض تاني*
* * حاول تشوف حل غير كده عشان خاطري *
*** أنا بقا لي كام يوم مش بفكر غير في الموضوع ده ومش لاقي غير الحل ده*
** وهقول لبابا و ماما إيه و هيقولوا علي إيه وشكلي هيبقا إيه قدام الناس وأصحابي والكنيسة وأبونا هيقول إيه*
*** الحل في يدك ، اختاري *
** حبيبي حاول تشوف حل تاني وبكت *
*** صدقيني مفيش حل غير كده و أنتي عارفة أنا بخاف على سمعتك وبعمل لمصلحتك*
** و ازاي هسيب البيت وأقولهم إيه *
*** دي بسيطة جدا أنتي تاخدي شنطة صغيرة وتقوليهم أنك رايحة دير راهبات في مصر القديمة كام يوم وراجعة على طول و هنسافر مصر مع بعض وهنعيش هناك لحد ما ربنا يعدل الظروف وصدقيني أول ما الظروف تتعدل أتعمد ونعمل إكليل بس حددي موقفك دلوقتي يا أنا يا أهلك ودينك بس لو قررتي التانية يبقا ما تدوريش عليا تاني *
** خلاص بس سيبني يومين أفكر *
*** بعد بكرة أنا هنتظرك بالشنطة على المحطة الساعة 7 الصبح لو ما جيتش يبقا تنسياني للأبد. *
*ثم تصنعت أنا البكاء وبكت هي البكاء الحقيقي وبالفعل في نفس الموعد كانت موجودة على رصيف محطة القطار السريع وتوجهنا للقاهرة وذهبنا لمنزلي وفتحت شنطة ملابسها ويا للهول إن الملائكة لن تدخل البيت وهذا الرجس موجود وكان ما وجدته معها كتابها المقدس فقالت أنها ضحت بمسيحها وأسرتها وكنيستها من أجلي أنا فقط ومن أجل انتصار حبنا وأنها سوف تصلي ليل نهار حتى يعدل الله ظروفي وأتعمد وكنت أكتم غيظي وأضحك عليها وعلى سذاجتها، وجلسنا لنتناول الإفطار وخرجنا للنزهة ثم بدأنا معها إعدادها لأهم مرحلة وهي مرحلة المقابلة مع رجال الدين النصارى والمواجهة مع أهلها، تم عمل جلسات مكثفة لها مع شيوخ وسيدات داعيات وتم استخدام جرعات من أدوية عصبية معينة أحضرها لي زميلنا الصيدلي وكنا نذيبها في طعامها وكان تأثير تلك الحبوب تهدئة الأعصاب أو جعل الشخص الذي يتعاطاها لا يبدي مقاومة بل يكون مطيعا نوعا ما و استمرت هذه الجرعات من الأدوية والجلسات الإسلامية يوميا لمدة شهر كان أهلها قد قاموا بقلب الدنيا رأسا على عقب بسبب بنتهم المختفية وذهبوا للسؤال عنها في الدير الذي قالت لهم عنه فلم يجدوا وقالوا الراهبات أنها لم تأت واتجهوا إلي دير ثان وثالث في العتبة، و في دمياط للبحث اتجهوا لبيوت المكرسات ولا أثر لها، أيقنوا وقتها أن بنتهم مخطوفة وقاموا بإبلاغ الشرطة التي رفضت كل طلباتهم إلا تحرير محضر وإبلاغ المباحث للتحري وكان لأفراد الشرطة دورا في هذه اللعبة في تمويه وتطويل المدة حتى نتمكن من إعداد الفتاة لأي جلسات من قبل النصارى وأخيرا وتحت كثرة الشكاوي والفاكسات والنداءات حددت مديرية الأمن مكان الفتاة بأنها موجودة بأحد الجمعيات الشرعية بالجيزة وتقدمت بطلب لإشهار إسلامها وكانت مفاجأة قاسية لكل أهلها ولكل زملائها ولكل رجال الكنيسة الذين لهم صلة بتلك الأسرة وذلك لعلمهم مدى إيمان تلك الفتاة وتدينها ومدى أخلاقها وكونها مرنمة صوتها هذيذ وكانت الفتاة تحضر الكنيسة يوميا وتحفظ بعض صلوات الأجبية عن ظهر قلب وأنها أساسا كانت ذاهبة لدير بمصر القديمة لتصلي ولتخلو مع نفسها فكيف كيف، ولا إجابة. كان الحزن والحيرة عظيمان جدا فالكل يريد تفسير لما يحدث ولا من مجيب، واشترطت الشرطة أن تتم المقابلة بها في مكتب من مكاتب أمن الدولة بالجيزة بحضور أمين شرطة كنا نعرفه جيدا وكنا ندفع له مبالغ لأن كان له دور أساسي في إدخال الرعب لقلب أي فتاة فكان دميم الوجه ضخم الجثة عريض المنكبين وهو يجيد جيدا ما يفعله فكان حاضرا مع أحد الضابط واستمرت الجلسة مع الفتاة ثلاث ساعات لم يكن على لسانها سوى: لا إله إلا الله – خلاص – سيبوني في حالي - أنا بحبكم أوى – ما تزعلوش مني وكنت تتكلم وهي باكية وكان تبكي بكاء شديد جدا، وكان موجود مع أسرتها أثنين من القسس حاولوا مناقشتها في معتقدها عن الدين الإسلامي لكن لم تتكلم سوى تلك الكلمات القليلة وتبكي بكاء شديد وكلما تشعجت قليلا كان أمين الشرطة الموجود يدق بأصعبه على المكتب فتنظر إليه ويزداد رعبها. وانتهت المقابلة بمأساة لتلك الأسرة وخرجوا منكسين الرأس وقمنا في زمن قياسي بتجهيز أوراق م إلي شيماء وأسلتمت بطاقتها الجديدة بتعديل خانتين وبذلك انتهى دوري فأنا لن أتزوجها مهما كان الثمن وقبضت مبلغ المكافأة والذي كان أكبر مبلغ أحصل عليه خلال نشاطي الشيطاني هذا قبضت 40000 نعم أربعون ألف جنيه، ثم اختفيت أنا عنها وبحثت عني كثيرا فقد آن الأوان لنتزوج وأخيرا وجدتني وسألتني عن ميعاد عقد القران 
** أنا عملت زي ما أنت عاوز *
** والمطلوب مني إيه *
*** نتزوج أنا عملت كده عشان حبنا *
** حب إيه و بتاع إيه هو أنتي حبيتى دينك لما تعرفي تحبي راجل *
*** أيوة حبتك وأنت حبتني *
** أنا فعلا كنت بحبك بس أنا مقدرش أتجوزك لأنك بصراحة خائنة ومالكيش أمان *
*** أنا خائنة أنا، أنا بعت كل شئ عشانك *
** وتبيعني أنا نفسي عشان غيري وكمان أنتي عرق نجس *
*** يعني إيه الكلام ده أمال خلتني أغير ديني ليه ووعدك لي كل ده راح فين *
** ههههههههههههههههههه أنا كسبت فيكي ثواب ودخلتك الدين الصحيح ولعلمك أنا متزوج وزوجتي كانت زيك كده كافرة وأنا هديتها وأنتي مش هتكوني أول ولا آخر كافرة *
*** مش ممكن مش معقول إيه اللي أنا بسمعه*
** و دلوقتي روحي اشتغلي دادة في حضانة أطفال الجمعية الشرعية لحد ما نشوف عريس يعرف يكسر رقبتك*
*** مش ممكن تكون أنت نفس الولد اللي حبيته *
** حب إيه يا بت و بتاع إيه يلا يا روح أمك غوري من قدامي *
*وتنهار شيماء وتصاب بإغماء طويلة وأصيبت باكتئاب شديد وكان يحدث لها أعراض غريبة فقد كانت تصحو من نومها مفزعة تصرخ صراخ شديد وتبكي وظلت تبكي ولم تجف دموعها رغم أننا قمنا باختيار عريس لها وقمنا بتجهيز حجرة له في شقته بمنطقة العمرانية وكان هذا العريس بائع مؤكلات متجول وتّخليوا أنتم معاملته لها كيف تكون مهما كتبت فلن أستطيع أن أعبر يكفي وكنت أنا أتلذذ كلما رأيتها باكية ومذلولة وذات مرة قالت لي منك لله ربنا ينتقم منك فبصقت وضحكت وقلت لها عقبال باقي أهلك. واستمرت زوجة لهذا البائع 9 أشهر حدث لها وحمل لكنها أجهضت من كثرة ضربه العنيف لها وأخيرا طلقت وأصبحت بلا مأوى وأخذها أحد الأخوة للعمل بمستشفى في منطقة العياط كانت تعمل عاملة نظافة أو بمطبخ المستشفى وتنام في أي مكان مستور فلم يكن لها مأوى محدد وظلت هكذا إلي أن تعطف عليها أحد الأطباء المسيحيين فأخذها للعمل عنده في عيادته بمدينة دمياط رغم علمه بخطورة ذلك كونها مسيحية سابقة لكنها صرحت له أنها لم ولن تؤمن يوما بالإسلام ولا بنبيه ولا بإلهه وتتمنى أن تعيش خادمة وتنام على البلاط في بيت والدها وأستمر الوضع هكذا شهور قليلة حتى كانت معموديتي وبحثت عنها كثيرا وتوجهت للطبيب الذي كان نموذج مثالي للشاب المسيحي الحقيقي الذي أظهر لها مشاعر المحبة وتمثل بسيده العظيم وتحاورت معه وقابلتها واعتذرت لها وبكيت أمامها طالبا منها الصفح على كل ما سببته لها فلم تعلق فكانت منهارة بالبكاء وطلبت منها أن نصلي كلنا معا أنا و زوجتي والطبيب وهي فرأيت ابتسامتها الجميلة ثم انصرفت واعدا إياها بأنني سوف أذهب لأسرتها وأعترف لهم بكل شئ وحدث فعلا أنني ذهبت ورأيت الفرحة في عيونهم ولفهتهم عليها وحزنهم على ما وصل إليه حالها ووجدت المحبة المسيحية الحقيقة فلم يتعرض لي أحد بأي أذى بل شكروني وقبلوني وبكيت من محبتهم حزنت من كل ما فعلته مع هذه الأسرة التي تعرف الله حقا وتعرف أن الله محبة وأنه إله رؤوف متحنن، وحدث ما حدث مثلما حدث مع غيرها كان الحب والتسامح والدموع تغلب على أي مشاعر أخرى وارتمت في أحضان والديها وقالت نفس الآية التي قالها الابن الضال وذهبت معهم. هي الآن تعيش شاكرة متعبدة، مصلية، مع أحد أشقائها وأولاده في القاهرة الكبرى*
*وليتمجد اسم الرب *
*

*


*الفتاة ع س و وبنت عمها الفتاة إ ف و *
*الفتيات من محافظة السويس ودراستهما كانت في جامعة القاهرة بإحدى الكليات النظرية، كانوا فتيات من النوعيات المسيئة للديانة المسيحية في الاستهتار والتمرد كانوا دائما لديهم علاقات، ولا يهم من هم نوعية الشبان الذين يقيمون معهم تلك العلاقات وعرفت ذلك من شخص زميل لنا في الجمعية الشرعية كان طالبا بنفس الكلية واسمه محمد محمود علاء وعرفت بعض أسماء الشباب المقيمون معهم تلك العلاقات وكان بينهم شباب مسيحيين وشباب مسلمين وعرفت أن شباب المسلمين من الذين قالوا عنهم القرآن خسروا الدنيا والآخرة فقد كانوا شبابا يتعاطى الخمور والمخدرات ولكننا ذهبت إليهم مع زميلي وتكلمنا معهم في حوار إسلامي عادي وطلبنا منهم أن نتوجه للمسجد للصلاة وقراءة بعض أجزاء القرآن فوافقوا ثم جلسنا لحضور درس إسلامي عن ثواب وأجر من ينصر دين الله ويعلي كلمته وتكررت مقابلتنا مع الشابين وتكررت الصلاة والدروس وتحدثنا في درس عن حلقة تليفزيونية لمولانا فضيلة الشيخ الشعراوى عن بعض العقائد النصرانية ونقده لها ومدى انحلال ومجون النصارى وكيف انهم يعيثون في الأرض فسادا وعرفت منه تفاصيل علاقتهما بالبنات المسيحيات ومن هنا جاءت الفكرة *
*يا شباب قدامكم فرصة تكفروا بها عن ذنوبكم إن الله غفور رحيم*
*لازم تنصروا دين الله وتعلوا كلمته ولن يرضي عنك اليهود والنصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم أنتم شباب الإسلام وأعز الله الإسلام بكم ودول ملاعين أنهم يشتمون الرسول الكريم أنهم يدسوا القرآن الكريم في كنائسهم*
* لو قدرتم تخلوا البنات بتوع السويس يشهروا إسلامهم هيكون ليكم أجر عظيم عند الله ده غير مبلغ كبير لكل واحد منكم ده غير هيكتب لكل واحد منكم قيراط بالجنة.*
*ووافق الشباب على حوارانا معهم واقتنعوا وخططنا لهم أن يزيدوا من علاقاتهم بهؤلاء الفتيات وقمت بصرف مبلغ للشبان ليقوموا بالصرف على الفتيات في اللهو وكان ذلك اللهو بمبدأ أن الحرب خدعة، وبعد فترة ليس بكبيرة تمكن الشبان من الزواج منهم عرفيا وأجرنا لهم شقة مفروشة للشبان المسلمين لهذا الغرض فهؤلاء النصرانيات من ملكات اليمين وجاريات للمتعة، وأستمر هذا الوضع سنة دراسية ونصف سنة، ولا من جديد، ومللنا ويجب أن ننتهي، وقام الشبان بعرض فكرة إشهار الإسلام على الفتيات من أجل استمرار الزواج والحب والجنس وكانت المفاجأة السارة الموافقة منهم فلم يرفضوا أو يناقشوا أو يسئلوا لم يحدث أي شئ من الأشياء التي تعودنا عليها في مثل هذه المواقف وحاولنا سؤالهم عن أمور داخل الدين المسيحي فلم نجد أي إجابة سوى أحنا ما نعرفش حاجة عن أي حاجة عندنا، ولم نحتاج لإخفائهم في الجمعيات الشرعية ولم نحتاج إلي معونة الأمن ولم نحتاج إلي أي مساعدة كانت الأمور تسير على ما يرام وتم استدعاء أثنين من أقارب كل فتاة مع قس من محافظة السويس وحضر قس من أحد كنائس الجيزة وبمجرد رؤية الفتيات لأهاليهم ومعهم القسوس حتى قاموا بمظاهرة إسلامية قائلات (لا إله إلا الله النصارى أعداء الله، لا إله إلا الله أن شنودة عدو الله، وبالروح بالدم نفديك يا إسلام) وفشلت محاولات مسئول أمن الدولة لتهدئة هذه التمثلية الهزلية وتطاولت فتاة منهم على شخص المسيح وشخصية مريم العذراء بكلمات يندى لها الجبين وأنصرف الناس لحل سبيلهم وتحولت ع إلي خديجة وتحولت إ إلي فاطمة وارتدوا النقاب وتزوجوا الشابين وقبض كل شاب مبلغ 8000جنيه مصريا وقبضت مكافأتي، ولكن تخيلوا معي ماذا حدث للموحدتين بالله خديجة وفاطمة، تحولوا إلي أحقر شئ ممكن تتخيلوه فالأزواج الأعزاء أصحاب النخوة اعتبروهم نوعا من الاستثمار السياحي الذي يدر دخلا يوما كبيرا من جيوب الخليجين ويأخذ الشباب تلك النقود للصرف على أسرهم وأحدهم تزوج حبيبته وقام بتأجير شقة لزوجته المسلمة الأصل من التجارة والاستثمار في تلك الكافرة المتأسلمة وحدث ذات مرة في إحدى عمارات حي العجوزة كانت فاطمة وخديجة على موعد مع شابين خليجين بعد أن قام أزوجهما المحترمين بتوصليهما لتلك الشقة المفروشة بعد قليل، تداهم المباحث المكان ويتم القبض على فاطمة وخديجة وكل بائعات الهوى الموجودات وكل الشباب وتم تحريز المخدرات والخمور والعملات، وصدر الحكم الجنائي وانتقلا لسجن القناطر للتنفيذ، وكانت معاملتهما على أسؤ ما يكون ولذلك لقذارة التهمة المنسوبة لهما، وهكذا قضيا فترة العقوبة وأثناء ذلك تقربت منهم سيدة مسيحية نعمل سّجّانّة وعرفت قصتهم ولم تكن لديها أطفال واعتبرتهم أولادها بعد أن اعترفوا لها بمدى ندمهم على تركهم للمسيحية والحياة الكريمة وفقدهم مستقبلهم وأهلهم وأبديتهما وكانوا يبكيان بشدة ويتشوقان لرؤية الصليب المتدلي من رقبة تلك السيدة، التي كانت أم ثانية وخرجوا من السجن بلا أي مأوى فالشابين قاموا بتطليقهم وهم محبوسات والآن لا مأوى ولا أي شئ ولا مكان مستور للنوم، قررا أن يرفضا أسم خديجة وفاطمة والرجوع لأسمائهم القديمة والتعامل بها ولكن كيف وبطاقتهم الشخصية مكتوبة بالأسماء الإسلامية ولا حل الآن سوى العمل في منزل فنانة مشهورة لضمان مبيت وفضلات طعام وتركا العمل لمكان آخر وجدوا فيه كثير من الفتيات المسيحيات المؤمنات وتم احتوائهم، وكنت قد بحثت عنهم كثيرا دون جدوى ولكن بالصدفة البحتة وللأجل صدق توبتهم كانت إحدى هؤلاء الفتيات قريبة لزوجتي فعرفنا مكانهما، وتفضل أحد الأباء الكهنة بإيجاد مكان لهما معززات مكرمات لحين أن يتمجد الله وذهبت معه للقس السويسي في مدينته وتوجهنا لمقابلة أسر الفتيات وأخذت عّلقة ساخنة لم ولن أضرب مثلها في حياتي من والدهما وأشقائهما ولولا الأباء لكنت ميتا الآن، والد فتاة منهم تشوق لرؤية أبنته أما شقيقه والد الأخرى فرفض في البداية رفضا شديدا ولكن أقنعه أحد الأباء الكهنة الذين حضروا وتحدد الميعاد داخل منزل القس الذي كان مستضيفهما، وهناك أختلط الحابل بالنابل فهناك من يبكي ويحضن ويقّبل وهناك من يشتم ويضرب ويريد أن ينتقم وهدأت المشاعر بعد قليل وقمنا جمعيا للصلاة وصلينا صلاة طويلة وبعد الصلاة قالت أم فتاة منهم أنها لم تصلي ولم تدخل كنيسة من يوم معمودية ابنتها أي من وقت ما كنت تلك الابنة طفلة عمرها ثلاثة شهور كذلك قال زوجها، وقضيا يوما جميلا ومؤثرا وانصرفت الأسر لمدينتهم وهم في قمة سعادتهم وبقيت الفتيات في استضافة الكاهن وكنا نصلي ليل ونهار حتى تمجد الله بمساعدة الأهل وبعد أن قاموا بصرف مبالغ كبيرة جدا لعمل كل الطرق القانونية سواء السليمة أو الملتوية من أجلهما وأخيرا وبعد معاناة رهيبة تم استلام البطاقات الشخصية بأسماء مسيحية ولم تكن أسمائهم الحقيقة ولكن لم يكن هناك أي حل سوى هذا الطريق، الآن أحدهما تزوجت أبن عمتها وتوجهت معه لمحافظة أسوان والأخرى تعيش الآن في دولة البرازيل . *
*وليتمجد اسم الرب *
*
و الآن أنا أعمل في كرم الرب وواثق ومؤمن أن اسمي الآن مكتوب في سفر الحياة، وكم كنت أتمنى كثيرا ألا أخرج وأهرب من مصر لكن كانت تلك ضرورة قصوى بسبب إباحة والدي لدمي ولحماية أهل زوجتي الذين صدرت ضدهم فتوى بإهدار دمهم على أساس أنهم لجئوا للسحر الأسود والأعمال السفلية والتي أدت في نظرهم لتركي دين الفطرة والحق إلي دين هؤلاء الملاعين فقد تحققت طلبتي أن أحسب أن أكون مستأهلا أن أهان من أجل اسمه، كم حزنت كثيرا على عمري الذي قضيته بعيدا عنه ومقاوما له ولأبنائه وكثيرا ما عاتبته لماذا لم ينير لي عيني من بداية حياتي، ولكني وجدت قصة مشابهة لي في سفر أعمال الرسل الإصحاح التاسع وعرفت كم هو إله عظيم وجزيل التحنن، لا يشاء موت الخاطئ مثلما يرجع ويحيا، كنت فترة بعد معموديتي أتردد على أحد الكنائس وكان وقتها قد بدأ الصوم الأربعيني، وكنت أشعر بحرارة الصلاة وقوتها، وكنت دائما أتهكم وأضحك وأقول أن هؤلاء الملاعين مجانين ودائما كانت هناك كلمة أرددها باستمرار وهي المجانين النصارى ويتكلمون بكلام غير مفهوم بقولون عنه لغتهم القبطية والتي لا يعرفها كثيرا منهم، حتى النصارى نفسهم بعضهم لا يعرف تلك اللغة ويفضلون اللغة العربية العظيمة لغة نبي العالمين، ويا للعجب كنت أشم في الجو رائحة غريبة على أنفي، رائحة حلوة بل أكثر من حلوة، وألفت حلاوة وجمال الألحان القبطية المعزية والجملية جدا والتي بها الكثير والكثير من المعاني اللاهوتية العظيمة، والحق يقال أنني كنت لا أرغب في الهروب مطلقا لأنني كما حاربت راية الصليب في مصر يجب الآن أن أحارب تحت نفس الراية أيضا في مصر ولكن رفضت أسرة زوجتي ذلك خوفا على حياتي وحياة ابنتهم فقررت مع زوجتي أن نقوم بالبحث عن الخراف التي ضلت بسببي وإرجاعها مهما كلفنا الأمر. وكان هذا الأمر شاق جدا فقد استنزفت كل أموالي من أجل هدفي الجديد، أيضا تمكنت من إرجاع عدد من الفتيات الأخريات ونصلي من اجل الباقيات، و أزداد الخطر علي أنا وزوجتي مما دفع والدها للضغط علينا للخروج من مصر وقد رفضوا تأشيرة الخروج لي بالسفارة أكثر من مرة ولكن زوجتي أخذت تأشيرة سياحة وتوجهت لمعقل الحرية في الولايات المتحدة الأميركية وكانت فرصة سفرها كافية للتحرك والخدمة بحرية بعيدا عن أي خوف عليها، وكانت هذه الفترة أربعة أشهر كنت أشعر خلالها بيد العالية تعمل داخلي وكانت فترة وجودي في مصر خادما متخفيا كانت من أسعد فترات حياتي على الإطلاق، وكان والدي سامحه الله ورحمه له نفس الأهداف ويلعب في نفس هذا التخطيط الشيطاني وبنعمة الله يوجد كثيرات عادوا، و نشكر الرب كثيرا. وأرجوكم أن تصلوا معنا لكل النفوس التي مازالت خارج الحظيرة، لأن الله يريد أن الجميع يخلصون وإلي معرفة الحق يقبلون.*
*وأنا كتبت لكم عن تجارب عشتها بنفسي ومارستها ولولا محبة الله لي ما كنت أكتب إليكم الآن، ولا أريدكم أن تقرءوا لتحتقروهم أو تقرءوا للتسلية أو لتكرهوا بعض أصدقائكم لكن أنا قصدت أن نتعلم سويا من أخطائنا وعرضت عليكم نماذج قليلة من أصدقاء السوء الذين يأتون في شكل حملان لكنهم من الداخل ذئاب خاطفة، وهذه النوعية إن كانت منتشرة الآن وموجودة إلا أنني أعرف انهم هناك قلة منهم صداقتهم نقية ومن داخلهم أوفياء ولكنها قلة قليلة جدا، وأكتب أيضا لنأخذ حذرنا فكثير من تلك الأساليب يستخدم وكثيرا ما يخدع الشاب الفتاة زاعما نفسه أنه مسيحي ويتردد على الكنيسة وكل ذلك من الأساليب لأن الحرب خدعة، كما قصد من هذا الكلام أن ينتبه الأباء وتنتبه الأمهات ويعدلون من أساليبهم إذا كانت تحتاج لتعديل، وان يقرب كل أب وأم أولاده وبناته من الكنيسة بيت الله وأنبه بشدة أنني لم أكتب لأشعل نار غضب ضد بعض أصدقائكم ولا أكتب لتكدير الصفو العام، وأخشى أن تعتقد أي فتاة أنها سوف تخوض مغامرة وأنها سوف تصبح بطلة فأنا أعرف كثيرات وكثيرات يتمنوا الرجوع لكن رجوعهم الآن أصبح مستحيلا لحدوث الكثير من العراقيل والمعوقات، فقط أنا كتبت تجاربي الشخصية*
*والرب يحفظكم غير عثرين ليوم مجئيه**..*


----------



## نور الهدى (9 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

كما توقعت تماما....( سنه اولى حوار...)..( او بمعنى اخر كوبي بيست )
سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## REDEMPTION (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*+*

*



عندما تؤمن بالقران ستؤمن بموعوداته ...الموعودات ليست محور نقاش عقلاء .... 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**صديقى لن اجادل معك كثيرا فى هذه الجزئيه ... ولكن ينبغى عليك ان تعلم شيئاً هاما جداً ... ان محور الدين ... اى دين سماوى ...يتحدث عن الحياه الابديه ... وكل تعاليمه و مبادئه هى مجرد طريق للوصول الى تلك الحياه الابديه .... والا فلماذا جاءت الاديان ؟؟؟!!! .... اليست الاديان هى تعاليم الله له كل المجد للانسان و التى تدعوا الى فعل الخير والنهى عن المنكر ؟؟!! ... لماذا هى تدعوا الى ذلك ؟؟؟ .... لكى ينال الانسان الحياة الابديه الا وهى الحياة الاخرى ... وماهى الحياة الاخرى فى القران ؟؟؟ ... هى صبايا حور وانهار من الخمر والعسل وفاكهة ومانجو وكمثرى !!*


> *محورالنقاش هو شواهد الدين وهو ما يخضع لاثباتات الواقع ... انا ماقولتش انك تؤمن بالشواهد ولا تؤمن بالغيبيات
> *


*
**صديقى ... عذراً مما سأقوله ... ولكن اى شواهد تلك التى تسميها محور النقاش ... بل واى نقاش .... *
*حسناً انت اردت ذلك بالرغم من اننى قد سبق واوضحت اننى من سينتظر اسئلتك بخصوص عقيدتنا المسيحيه .... فدعنى صديقى اسئلك عن شواهد دينك ... بل اسألك فى البدايه **هل كتب النبي القرآن الذي انت تؤمن أنه أنزل عليه؟؟؟ ... فقط سيكون سؤالى هذا هو الافتتاحيه المعنيه *


*



يبدو انك لم تقرا مشاركتيبتمعن (اقرأها مره اخرى فانا لن اعيد كلامي )

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*وانا لن اعيد قرائت ما قرأت*

*



الموعوديؤمن به من امن بالدين وصدقه ... فلابد له من ان يؤمن بالموعودبدون اثبات لان الشواهد تم اثباتها ...

أنقر للتوسيع...

**لم اتحدث عن اثبات لما ورد بشأن الجنه والصبايا الحور .. فان اصدق ان القران يُعنى ذلك بالفعل ... ولذا كان تساؤلى ودهشتى !! ... التى زادت الان*



> *انما انت تبحث عن موعود لتثبتصحته من خطؤه ( ماذا تسمي هذا في رأيك ؟؟؟؟) ارجو الاجابه على هذاالسؤال
> 
> *


*بحث العقل والمنطق .. هذه هى الاجابه *






> *انا لم اطلب منك اساله ولا اجوبه
> انا طلبتاثباتا على ما قولته عن ديننا .....
> *




*ارجو الاجابه على السؤال الافتتاحى اعلاه ... وعند الاجابه اورد ادلتك وبراهينك .. و لايكون اعتراضى انا ايضاً بدون براهين ... هل يطيب لك هذا الحوار ؟ *

*



وارجو منك ان تتبع اسلوب الحوار في ردكعلى مشاركاتي بأن تفندها الى اقتباسات وترد على كل جزئيه ....

أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*ما رأيك *

*



لان الطريقه دي ماتنفعش ..انا بكلم في وادي وانت بتكلم في وادي تاني

أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*يهم المرء جوهر الحديث وليست هوامشه ... وهذا ما فعلته ... ولكن كما تشاء يا صديقى *



> *ولك مني الاحترام
> 
> 
> *


*

**ومنى ايضاً*


----------



## My Rock (9 سبتمبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> بالنسبه لماي روك الشخصيه المميزه في المنتدى صاحب الحكمه والعدل
> فانت اول من يبارك هذه الاهانات ضدنا
> اما عندما يعرض مسلم وجهه نظره باسلوب لا يرضيك فانك لا تتورع ان تطرده ( لقله الادب)


 
كلامك غير صحيح, فأنا احاول جاهدا التهدأ بين كل الاطراف و هذا بتحذيري اولا و من م حذف الردود اخرا

المهم, الموضوع يخص اختطاف البنات فياريت نبقى في جوهر الموضوع و بلاش تنطيط


----------



## دانى (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*ياستاذ نور الهدى*

*اترك الشعارات المحفوظة جانبا وان اردت الرد فالترد*


*فنادى يسوع وهو يعلم فى الهيكل قائلا*

* تعرفوننى وتعرفون من ابن انا*

*ومن نفسى لم ات بل الذى ارسلنى هو حق*

*                                              الذى انتم لستم تعرفونة   يوحنا 7-28*


----------



## انا مسلم (9 سبتمبر 2006)

فين البنات ديه اللى بتتخطف من عندكم 

متخلناش نتكلم فى الموضوع ده بقا خليهم فى حالهم


----------



## oesi no (9 سبتمبر 2006)

الموضوع كدة بقى مش حلو مادام فيه كدب وخداع وبقى مالوش لازمة 
واحد يقولك هما فين دول 
المفروض انك تقول مش عارف احسن ما تقول مفيش خطف
اتأكد من اللى بتقوله قبل ما تقوله


----------



## انا مسلم (9 سبتمبر 2006)

اه مبقاش حلو علشان انتوا موجودين فيه وكمان علشان بتتطاولوا على الاسلام وربنا هيخرب بيوتكم قريب ان شاء الله


----------



## oesi no (9 سبتمبر 2006)

انت شكلك نفسك تتطرد
احترم نفسك ده مبدئيا
تانيا مش عجبك المنتدى واللى فية يبقى مع السلامة


----------



## انا مسلم (9 سبتمبر 2006)

oesi_no قال:


> انت شكلك نفسك تتطرد
> احترم نفسك ده مبدئيا
> تانيا مش عجبك المنتدى واللى فية يبقى مع السلامة


 
انى ولا انتا بتكلم على مين انا لو معجبتنيش حاجه مش هخليها ومفيش حد يقدر يتكلم اوك 

وبلاش كلام تانى


----------



## Coptic Man (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*


انا مسلم قال:



			انى ولا انتا بتكلم على مين انا لو معجبتنيش حاجه مش هخليها ومفيش حد يقدر يتكلم اوك 

وبلاش كلام تانى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اكيد اطردت 

واخدت شلوت بره المنتدي

شوفت اخرت قلة ادبك وذوقك مع الاعضاء:t33: 

استفدت ايه 

وابقي خلي الهاكر ينفعك

فا ده شيم المسلمين في كل مكان وزمان يا اما السيف يا اما تفجير الذات والان الهاكر وياريت بيعرفوا يستخدموه 

اهم حاجة انك وضحت اني الاسلام دين همجي 

اكتر ما العالم كله متاكد وعارف وشايف اني الاسلام دين همجي*


----------



## باسم (9 سبتمبر 2006)

اني هؤلاء البنات؟؟؟ وما حاجة امة فيها مليارين لتخطف وأسلمة الناس والله شيء مضحك وغريب وبكل الاحوال يقول الله جل في علاه

لا أكره في الدين

ولو ان هذه القصة حقيقة اي خطف البنات واسلمتهم بالغصب لكانت الصحافة طبلت وزمرة بها ولكن لا دليل لديكم بانها قصص حقيقية


----------



## My Rock (9 سبتمبر 2006)

باسم قال:


> اني هؤلاء البنات؟؟؟ وما حاجة امة فيها مليارين لتخطف وأسلمة الناس والله شيء مضحك وغريب وبكل الاحوال يقول الله جل في علاه
> 
> لا أكره في الدين
> 
> ولو ان هذه القصة حقيقة اي خطف البنات واسلمتهم بالغصب لكانت الصحافة طبلت وزمرة بها ولكن لا دليل لديكم بانها قصص حقيقية


 

*يا عم انت عايش فين؟ عايش في مصر لتعرف ما يحدث بها؟ ولا عامل زي مش عارف مين بيكذب بالاخبار و بس*


----------



## qudapy (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*تحياتي *

*أولاً : أنا مسلم ، وهذا لا يعني سوى إنني مسلم ـ بالطبع ـ بالنسبة لي .*

*ثانياً : قال قائل " أن المسلمين أرضعوا الكراهية " ، غير أني نشأت ولعبت وصادقت وعملت مع مسيحيين ، كنا وما زلنا نحب بعضنا بعضاً . فالكراهية التي تحدث عنها القائل أظن أنها بقلبه ، وعليه أن يتبع ما جاء في الأنجيل من الوصية بمحبة الأعداء/ المسلمين ؛ علي فرض أنهم أعداء .*

*ثالثاً : شيم المسلم ليست السيف وتفجير الذات كما أدعي من أدعى . لكن أهم شيم المسلم المحبة ؛ أنا أتحدث عن المسلم النموذج وليس عن من خط في بطاقته أنه مسلم؛ أتحدث عن المسلم / المؤمن وليس المسلم المسلم . المحبة في الإسلام من الركائز الرئيسية في الدين ، وتبدأ المحبة بالله ورسوله ، كيف أطيع من لا تحب ؟ عندما أحب أطيع ، وأتحمل المشقة في محبتي ، لأن المحبة تأمر والمحب يطيع . فترى المحب يقف خاشعاً حيال محبوبه ، وتري المحب يقدم من أعز ماله ما يقربه إلي محبوبه ، وتري المحب يمسك عن الطعام من أجل أمر محبوبه ، وتراه طائفاً بالبيت يطلب رضى المحبوب . هذه ليست سوى المحبة لله . ثم تأتي محبة المسلم / المؤمن لأخيه ، فيحب له ما يحب لنفسه ، ويذهب في محبته إلي حد الإيثار ، فيوثر أخيه علي نفسه ، وهي درجة راقية من المحب لا يفهمها إلا صاحب سموٍ روحي عالي ، أما المنغمس في المديات ـ إياً كان ـ فلن يفهم هذه الدرجة من درجات المحبة .*
*والمسلم بالسيف ، ليس سوي للدفاع عن دينه وتأمين حدوده وفرض سيادته وتأمين أمر دين . ومفهوم الأمن كما جاء في أدبيات الساسة الأمريكان تخطي الحدود الجغرافية للدولة ، وقد رأينا الأمريكان يحاربون في أفغانستان من أجل أمنهم ، ويحاربون في العراق من أجل أمنهم . أم أنكم تريدون أن تكيلوا بمكيالين مثلهم ، ومن يكيل بمكيالين مثال الأمريكان معذور في ذلك ، لأنه تم استلابه لمفاهيم الأخر المتمكن في أموره بلا حاجز .*
*أما تفجير الذات ؛ ففيه نقطتين : الأولى ؛ أن تفجير الذات هو بذلٌ للنفس ، وفهم بذل النفس أمر صعب علي إنسان كل ما يفهم هو ترفيه النفس وإمتاعها .والثانية : أن من يبذل نفسه فإنه يبذلها من أجل قضيةٍ شريفة عادلة وهي إخراج مغتصب محتل من أرضه ، وأظن أن حق الدفاع عن الأرض حق مشروع ، أم أن الحكومة المصرية ـ حكومة الاحتلال ـ علمت شعبها وغرست به مفاهيم الخضوع والخنوع والرضا بالأمر الواقع .*



*أرجو أن تتسع صدوركم لهذه الكلمات التي حرصت علي إثباتها هنا بعد مطالعة هذه المناقشة . سيقول قائل أنها خارجة عن السياق ، وبعيدة عن الحوار . لكنها أقرب مما نتخيل لأن ضبط مفاهيم الحوار وتعلم أدب الحوار أمر ضروري لإقامة الحوار ، ولإلا سيتحول إلي حوار " الطرشان " . لا أحد يسمع أحد .*



*محبتي للجميع أولاً .*
*وسلامي لمن اتبع الهدي .*


تحياتي


----------



## نور الهدى (9 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
زميلي المحترم لك مني كل التقدير بداية


> *اسألك فى البدايه هل كتب النبي القرآن الذي انت تؤمن أنه أنزل عليه؟؟؟ ... فقط سيكون سؤالى هذا هو الافتتاحيه المعنيه *


انا موافق على ان نبدا الحوار بهذه الجزئيه
ولكن لي طلب
ان تنقل هذا السؤال الى منتدى الحوارات الثنائيه على ان يكون الحوار بيني وبينك ونحدد شروط الحوار سويا ( فهذا  الموضوع له عنوان اخر ولا اريد تعكير الحوار ببعض السفهاء او بذيئي اللسان )
انتظر ردك ...لنبدأ المناقشه ....
راسلني على بريد المنتدى ايضا 
ولك مني خالص الاحترام
سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## REDEMPTION (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*+*

*اوافق يا صديقى ... تفضل انشىء موضوع واخبرنى به *


----------



## oesi no (9 سبتمبر 2006)

انا مسلم اتطر 
لية كدة يا جمتعة هو عمل اية
معلش هو غلبان يا عينى مش قادر يقول حاجة مش بيعرف يرد عادى بتحصل 
اصلك هيرد يقول اية 
ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## seif eldeen (9 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *اكيد اطردت *
> 
> *واخدت شلوت بره المنتدي*
> 
> ...


----------



## oesi no (9 سبتمبر 2006)

قريب ان شا ء الله


----------



## mary marmar (9 سبتمبر 2006)

ها ها ها ها...بجد يا جماعه انتم مضللين جامد اوى انا شاعره بان كل مسيحى زىى عارف نور الله والحياه الروحانيه الجميله و الدين الجميل اللى مافيهوش عداوه و دم و كره و قتال ..كل دعواته عن المحبه و السلام لان الهنا(يسوع المسيح) اله سلام...بجد انتم بتصعبوا عليا اوى اوى اوى يا رب ينور عقلكم و يخليكم تعرفوه بقى و صلواتى من اجلكم انه ينور عقلكم و جايز جايز يكون ليكم نصيب فى ملكوت الله..رجاء يا جماعه الالتزام بالهدوء فى الحوار و عدم تنشيف الدماغ لحاجه غلط...مارى


----------



## seif eldeen (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*يا مارى بجد صعبنا عليكى.. لا الاولى تصعب عليكى الى انتى قيه ده وكل الى عامل المنتدى ده مس بقول ان كل النسحيين وحشيين لا فى ناس كويسه   بس اكيد انتم مش منهم... ياعنى من الاخر كل واحد يخايه فى حاله وكفايه اذى.....بس محدش رد عاليه حد لقى منتدى اسلامى همجى زى منتداكو ده ؟ اكيد مش هتلاقوا عشان احنا دنا ميسمحلناش بكده*
*قال تعالى*
*((كنتم خير اْمه اْخرجت للناس تاْمرون بالمعروف و تنهون عن المنكر و تؤمنون بالله)) *


----------



## mary marmar (9 سبتمبر 2006)

لا ما يصعبش عليك غالى...على فكره انت بتكابر فى حاجه مالهاش لازمه لاحظ طريقه كلامنا معاك و طريقه كلامك معانا ...ارجووك انا بقوللك ارجووك من قلبى انا مش بحب الاذى لحد انا لو كان عندى شك واحد فى الميه ان ديننا ده مش دين عظيم من السما ماكونتش صدقنى اقوللك الكلام ده انا بقوللك ارجووك ارجوووك اسمعنا و حاول حاول انك تعرف ديننا و لو لقيته فعلا مش عاجبك خلاص يبقى ما لكش نصيب انا بقول ارجوك...مارى


----------



## seif eldeen (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*بس برده مردتيش انا بساْل سؤال بجد عادى و عارفه اجابته ان مفيش مسلم بيحاول يعمل زى ما انتو بتعملوا.. انا بس عيزاكم تساْلو نفسكو والاجابه زى ما انا قولت... اكيد قريتى مقالات شاعر المنتدى الحقير بيرسول (صائد الذباب) والى بيعملو فى تحريف القراّن هى بذمتك دى اخلاق وحتى لو قلنا دى اخلاقوا... المنتدى نشرها ليه مع ان فيها اكبر اساءه ليكوا قبل ما تكون لينا لانها بتدل كل الى عملين المنتدى ده و قد ايه الكره الى جواهم للمسلمين.... وبجد حاولى انتى تقرى عن الاسلام هتعرفى ان هو الدين الحق و ربنا يهديكوا كلكم*
*اْشهد اْن لا اله الا الله و اْشهد اْن محمد رسول الله*


----------



## mary marmar (9 سبتمبر 2006)

هاهااهاا انت بجد غلبان اوى اسلام ايه بس واحده ربنا اداها ثروه عظيمه زى اللى ربى و الهى اداهالى و افكر فى اى دين تانى مستحيل طبعا بص احنا ربنا مامرناش نهائى بان احنا نكرهكم او الكلام الفارغ اللى انتم بتعملوه فينا ده و مش عارفه لما تلاقى واحد مسيحى ماشى تف عليه و اللى بيحصللنا منكم ده لا خالص تخيل تخيل انا ربنا يسوع المسيح امرنا بالامر ان احنا نحب الاعداء..حتى اعداءنا نحبهم مبالك انتم اللى اساسا اخوتنا انا معرفش عن الموقع اللى انت بتقوله ده خالص بس صدقنى لو هو فيه اى اهانه ليكم انا بعتذر بدلا منهم و دى مش اخلاقنا ابدا اننا نشتم فى الاديان الاخرى لا صدقنى لاكن لو الموقع ده مناقشه يبقى فى راىى مفيش اى مشكله..عموما انا بدعيلك من قلبى انك تعرف الطريق الصح..و صدقنى هتحس بالفرق...مارى


----------



## seif eldeen (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*انا فعلان عارفه الطريق الصح و الحمد لله على نعمه الاسلام*
*قال تعالى((ومن يبتغ غير الاسلام دينه فلن يقبل منه و هو فى الاخره من الخاسرين))*
*وعلى فكره الموقع الهمجى الى بتكلم عنه و الى بتقولى انك متعرفيش عنه حاجه هو الموقع الى بتكتبى فيه ده!!!!!! ولا انتى بترودى و خلاص من غير ما تعرفى انتى بتكتبى فى ايه!!!*


----------



## My Rock (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*مش عارف ليه في ناس بتحب انها تنهان!*

*الموضوع فين و ردود المسلمين فين!*


----------



## REDEMPTION (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*


seif eldeen قال:



انا فعلان عارفه الطريق الصح و الحمد لله على نعمه الاسلام

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


seif eldeen قال:


> *قال تعالى((ومن يبتغ غير الاسلام دينه فلن يقبل منه و هو فى الاخره من الخاسرين))*
> *وعلى فكره الموقع الهمجى الى بتكلم عنه و الى بتقولى انك متعرفيش عنه حاجه هو الموقع الى بتكتبى فيه ده!!!!!! ولا انتى بترودى و خلاص من غير ما تعرفى انتى بتكتبى فى ايه!!!*




*+*

*صديقى الحبيب ....*

*مش عارف صدقنى اقولك ايه .... صدقنى بجد انا من كتر ما اتناقشت مع اخوة مسلمين وفى الاخر كنت اخد كلمتين حلوين منهم  ... لكن صدقنى نفسى بجد يبصوا لاعماقهم ولحياتهم ... ولاسلوب معيشتهم ..... ولافكارهم .... الغريب يا صديقى انك بتهاجم الكتاب المقدس (( اروع كتاب فى الوجود )) وبتقول انه اتحرف .... وبتنعت المسيح له كل المجد بأنعت الصفات .. وبتقلل من شانه مع ان القران قال عنه كلام يفوق الوصف .. ومع ان كمان الكتاب المقدس كله من الجلده للجلده ... بيتكلم عن المحبه ... والتسامح ... والمغفره ... والوداعه .... والهدوء .... و بيدى الانسان قيمة عاليه جدا جدا .... وبيدى للمرأه قيمه ساميه .... ومع ان كمان كلام المسيح كله ... كله عن بكرة ابيه زى ما بيقولوا فى اللغة العربيه ... كلامه كله مليان محبة وتسامح وطيبه ... وما قالش كلمة واحده بس فيها اهانة او تجريح او حتى خدش مشاعر حد ..... يا خبر .... صدقنى مش عارف اقولك ايه ... يعلم المسيح له المجد مش لاقى كلام اقلهولك ..... هقولك على ايه ولا ايه ولا ايه .... يا اخى دا حتى لو كان طارق وحش (( اللى هو انا يعنى )) خليكى انت الكويس علشان على الاقل تبقى واجهة كويسه لدينك ..... وعلشان حتى ما حدش يجرحك بكلمة .... وطبعا انا ضد اى كلمة تتقال فى حق اى انسان مهما كان دينه ..... صدقنى ... ده مش اسلوبنا ... فيا ريت ما تعممش الكلام او تنسبه للمسيحيه ... هو الكتاب المقدس قافلين عليه يعنى ؟؟؟؟ ... مش بيبيعوه غير للمسيحين بس ؟؟؟ اشترى كتاب مقدس ... واقراه ..... وطلعى كلمة واحده تدعوا للعنف ..... كلمة واحده بس مش عاوز اكتر ... يكون هدفها حث الناس على العنف والقسوه ....*

*صدبقى الحبيب ....*
*حاول مره واحده فى حياتك ... ومش هتندم صدقنى ... بس حاول مره واحده كده تاخد نفس عميق ... وتهدى نفسك من جوا ... وتقرا الكتاب المقدس ... وبعدها مباشرة تقرا القران ... بس مش عاوز اكتر من كده *

*كل محبة واحترام لشخصك الغالى *


----------



## mary marmar (10 سبتمبر 2006)

اولا الكلام معايا مايبقاش بالطريقه دى .. ثانيا انا مش فاهمه انتى بتقولى موقع همجى من اى جهه؟؟ احنا زى ما بننتقد حاجات فيكم بنديكم فرصه انكم تردوا ولكن للاسف معظمكم هو اللى بيتنرفز و يرد ردود مش كويسه عشان يغطوا على الخيبه اللى مش لاقيين لها مبرر ........ انا بجد مش فاهمه ازاى مستحملين الدين اللى بيدعوا الى الكره و القتال و الحاجات دى  بجد بتكابروا فى موضوع واضح زى الشمس خلاص انتم حرين بقى بس انا مستعده لاى نقاش محترم فى الاديان و بنعمه ربى يسوع هرد الرد اللى يريح الجميع..مارى


----------



## mary marmar (10 سبتمبر 2006)

we ba3den law enty moktane3a en dah eltarre2 elsa7 fa2enty 7orra bokra tshofy..rabena ye2awikom


----------



## mary marmar (18 سبتمبر 2006)

هقوللك حاجه ... يغوروا فى داهيه..هما اساسا عار على المسيحيه...بس بالنسبه لموضوع الاختطاف..انا عارفه ان فى بعض الشباب المسلم بيضحكوا على البنات المسيحيات ضعيفى الايمان بانهم بيحبوهم و مش عارفه ايه.. وطبعا لان البنات دول ايمانهم ضعيف و ولا يعرفوا اصول المسيحيه للاسف بيمشوا مع سكه الاسلام ..فانا شايفه ان مش ده الاسلوب اللى تبشروا بيه خالص..اسلوب الرياء و الكذب و غيره..شوفوا احنا لما السيد المسيح بشر كان بيدخل الحته اللى بيبشر فيها و يبشر فى هدوء ..ولا بيدخل يحارب ولا يغزوا..واللى عايز يبقى مسيحى يعمده واللى مش عايز خلاص هو حر..مش يدفعه جزيه دم قابه...ما علينا.. ربنا يفتح عقلكم جميعا و صلواتنا من اجلكم..مارى


----------



## Michael (18 سبتمبر 2006)

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااة

زركرتمونى بمذكرات شيطان بجد

ويا حبيبى قانونا ماريا وكريستين اساسا دخلوا الاسلام ببطاقات شخصية مزورة لان واحدة عندها 15 والتانية 16 يعنى مش بالسن القانونى وتم تزوير بطاقاتهم 

وهناك عريضة مقدمة للمحكة اذا رغبت ابحث لك عنها هنا بالمنتدى


----------



## Coptic Man (18 سبتمبر 2006)

*اول مرة اشوف ديانة تجبر الناس علي اعتناقها زي الاسلام 

طيب ماريان وكرستينا اطفال ازاي تاخدوهم من بيت اهلهم وكمان يتجوز وياسلموا وهما لم يكملوا السن القانونية 

الا يعتبر هذا انتهاك صارخ للحقوق 

ولكنه الاسلام فلا عجب 

انه يفعل كل شئ مباح وغير مباح فا انه ديانة الشيطان ذاته 

الذي اساسها علي الارض صلعم نبي النكاح الذي رزقه علي سن رمحه 

وامر ان يقاتل الناس جميعا الي ان يعلنوا الاسلام دينا 

نبي الرحمة الذي شق ام قرفة بين جملين وهي حية 

اسمعوا التسجيل ده 

واتخيلوا اني اللي اتخطفت دي بنتكم ولا اختكم 

http://www.uploadtemple.com/view.php/1158400822.zip*


----------



## qudapy (19 سبتمبر 2006)

*الأخ / الأخت الكريمة *
*كاتبة هذا الكلام*

*صدقنى بجد انا من كتر ما اتناقشت مع اخوة مسلمين وفى الاخر كنت اخد كلمتين حلوين منهم  ... لكن صدقنى نفسى بجد يبصوا لاعماقهم ولحياتهم ... ولاسلوب معيشتهم ..... ولافكارهم .... الغريب يا صديقى انك بتهاجم الكتاب المقدس (( اروع كتاب فى الوجود )) وبتقول انه اتحرف .... *

*تحيةطيبة*​*أولاً: الهدف من هذه الكتابة هو توضيح بعض الأمور وضبطها .*

*ثانياً : هناك فارك بين الديانة ـ أي ديانة ـ وأتباع الديانة . بمعني ؛ ثمة فارق بين اليهودية ـ كدين ـ واليهودي/اليهود . والأمر ينصرف إلي باقي الديانات .*

*ثالثاً : بحكم تخصصي العلمي ؛ قبل أن أكون مسلماً ، أستطيع أن أخبرك بشكل علمي محايد وعبر اللغة الأصلية التي كتب بها الكتاب المقدس ، ماهية التحريف التي أصابته ، وكيفية هذا التحريف ، وهذا ليس كلامي وكنه موثق بمراجع علمية لعلماء متخصصين في العهد القديم وهم أوروبيين أي علي الديانة المسيحية أو غيرها ، المهم أنهم ليسوا مسلمين . وهم علماء معترف بهم في الأوساط العلمية الخاصة بدرسات العهد القديم . بل لا يكاد اثنين من الدارسين المتخصصين في العهد القديم أن يختلفوا في مسألة تحريفة ، غير أن خلافهم في تصنيف هذه التحريفات .*​ 





*ثم تقول :*
*ومع ان كمان الكتاب المقدس كله من الجلده للجلده ... بيتكلم عن المحبه ... والتسامح ... والمغفره ... والوداعه .... والهدوء .... و بيدى الانسان قيمة عاليه جدا جدا .... وبيدى للمرأه قيمه ساميه ....*

*وأقول :*
*أولاً : ألم تقرأ تلك المشاهد الدموية التي تتحدث عن القتل والأبادة الجماعية ، وتحض علي العنف . الله لا يحض علي العنف ، فهو يحض علي المحبة والرحمة . وقد صدرت سور القرآن الكريم كلها باسميه الرحمن والرحيم ، باستثناء سورة واحدة .*

*ثانياً : أم مسألة الأعلاء من قيمة المرأة ، فهذا كلام بلا دليل ، فعلي العكس العهد القديم ـ وإن كان يساوي بين الرجل والمرأة من حيث الخلقة (سفر التكوين الإصحاح الأول) ـ فإنه يضعها في مرتبة أقل من الرجل ويكاد يساوي بينها وبين العبيد والأطفال ، علاوة علي أنه يفرق بين الإنثي المتزوجة والإنثي غير المتزوجة ، بأن يضع غير المتزوجة في مرتبة دون المتزوجة . وهو يعتبر المرأة مصدراً للشرور ، وإذا راجعنا سفر اللاويين فسنجد أنه يختص الكهانة بالرجال دون النساء ، هذا إذا تحاشينا الحديث عن فكرة الكهانة في الدين ككل .*



*وتقول:*
*صدقنى ... ده مش اسلوبنا ... فيا ريت ما تعممش الكلام او تنسبه للمسيحيه ... *

*وأسأل :*

*ماذا عن الكلمات البذيئة التي تملأ هذا المنتدى وتصدر عن مسيحيين ؟ أم أنهم غير مسيحيين متنكرين في أدوار مسيحيين يسبون نبي الإسلام ـ عليه الصلاة والسلام ـ ويستهزءون من أيات القران ، متخذين من تقديس المسلمين للسيد المسيح ـ عليه السلام ـ ساتراً بأن السيد المسيح ـ عليه السلام ـ لن يسب ويسخر منه ، كما يفعلون مع نبي الإسلام ـ عليه الصلاة والسلام ـ ؟؟؟؟*


*وتقول ناصحاً :*
*اشترى كتاب مقدس ... واقراه ..... وطلعى كلمة واحده تدعوا للعنف ..... كلمة واحده بس مش عاوز اكتر ... يكون هدفها حث الناس على العنف والقسوه ....*

وأقول لك : 

يبدو أنك الذي في حاجة ماسة لمطالعة الكتاب المقدس بتأني ، وإن لم تجد تلك الفقرات التي تصف العنف وتأمر بسفك الدماء ، فسأكون مضطراً لأن أشير عليك بها ربما ليست في تلك النسخة التي بين يديك .




أخيراً تحياتي


----------



## لؤلؤه الاسلااااام (8 أكتوبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
انا بصراحه مش هتكلم كتير انا هتكلم باختصااااااااااااااااااار شيدد
انا الحمد لله مسلمه وده نعمه منالله سبحانه وتعالى علي وانا عن نفسي فخوره بكده وباسلامي
والله احترامي لكل واحد وواحده موجودين هنا سواء مسلمين مسيحين وطبعا انا سعيده باني اتعرف عليكم واعرفكم وكمان معجبه جدا بالشباب المسيحي المتمسك بدينه مثل الاستاذtarekroshdy يعني ده حاجه تفخر بها
لكن يعني من اللي قريته هنا في الصفحه ده
انا معنديش غير كلمتين بس
ان كل دين وله حركاته والمفروض انه لا تمس
وعلى فكره يا استاذ احنا مؤمنين بكل الاديان وده حاجه لازم تكوانوا عارفينها كويس
واللي لازم يعني اقولكم عليه ان الله سبحانه وتعالى لم ينزل دين الا وقد سبق الدين اللي قبله تحريف او تعديل من قبل بعض الناس وليس من الله سبحانه وتعالى ولا من رسله
ولكن الله اقسم ان اخر دين هو الدين الاسلامي واخر رسول عليه الصلاه والسلام النبي محمد
وده المفروض اللي نؤمن بيه كلنا لان الامه ده كلها امه محمد عليه الصلاه والسلام
وطبعا عمر الاسلام ما كان اجباري
يمكن عندكم في كتابكم المقدس ان دينكم صح و احترامي ليكم
لكن انا بس اشتركت مخصوص عشان اقولكم ان الاسلام عمره مافرض على حد الدخول فيه ده حتى عندنا ايه في القران بتقول(لكم دينكم وليا دين)
فالموضوع مش عايز تعليق
وبالنسبه للي بيقولوا اننا بنجبر الناس على دخول الاسلام  فلازم تعرفوا ان ده مش اخلاقنا وده مش اسلامنا ودول مش مسلمييييييييييييين صح
اكيد كل ديانه فيها اللي ملتزم بيها وفيها اللي مش ملتزم بيها
صح؟ ولا انا غلطانه؟
اللي لازم تعرفوه ان دول ميعرفوش دينهم كويس مش ده اللي وصانا بيه الرسول عليه السلام
زي ما في مسيحين هنا بردو مش ملتزمين بتعاليم دينهم
بجد في بعض الردود كانت صعبه اوي يعني
لكن مع احترامي ليكم  انا مش هعلق على اي رد لان ده مش من اخلاقنا احنا وياريت يعني اللي يحب يتكلم عن الاسلام يقرء عنه كويس ويعرف اهله كويس وبعدين يعلق
وشكرا ليكم جميعا
وسعيده بمعرفتكم
ويارب رب الخلق والكون هو اللي يهدينا جمييييييييييييييييييييييييعا الى طريق الصواب والخير*


----------



## لؤلؤه الاسلااااام (8 أكتوبر 2006)

*معلش انا عارفه اني طولت بس مخدتش بالي*


----------



## under-taker (9 أكتوبر 2006)

انا سامع ابوكم شنوده بنفسه بيقول دي كلها اشاعات مفيش حد يقدر يخطف قطه
ولله العظيم قطه 
يبقى ازاي تقولوا خطف بنات
دي كلها اكاذيب في اكاذيب


----------



## My Rock (9 أكتوبر 2006)

under-taker قال:


> انا سامع ابوكم شنوده بنفسه بيقول دي كلها اشاعات مفيش حد يقدر يخطف قطه
> ولله العظيم قطه
> يبقى ازاي تقولوا خطف بنات
> دي كلها اكاذيب في اكاذيب


 
*سامعه فين؟ في الحلم؟ و لا دي سرابات رمضان؟*


----------



## fars_fars803 (12 أكتوبر 2006)

طبعا سمعت الشريط  مش عارف مين المتحدث ولاكن الاباء الكهنه بتوع اليومين دول الى تركو ا      تعليم الشعب الشباب دينهم  ويضا عدم الذهاب اليهم فى بيتهم تقويت الايمان لهم انهماكهم       وانشغالم فى جمع المال فى صورة بيع اجهزه كهربائيه فى الكنائس وخلافه ويذهبون الى بيويت     الناس الاغنياء فقط لاءنهم يدفعون اكثر طبعا نسيو الخدمه نسى هو اترسم كاهن ليه بقت يا صديقى مجرد تجاره ده من ناحي ومن ناحيه اخرى وردا على باقى الشريط مفيش حاجه اسمها   ارتداد فى المسيحيه ولاكن قول فى ضغوط من كل ناحيى فيه خطف الفكر والعقل والجسد معا         لاءنهم مسيحون فارغين من الداخل والسبب هم كهان هذا الجيل تعصبهم الاعمى ضد الطوائف الاخرى منالمسيحيه عدم توحيد الكنيسه طبعا الشعب الله يكون فى عونه اخيرا ليس بيد شىء اقدمه سواء ان اصلى واطلب منك ان تصلى من اجل هذا الجيل من اجل كهنت الكنيسه


----------



## لؤلؤه الاسلااااام (12 أكتوبر 2006)

اه صلوا وادعوا ربنا يهديكم ويهدينا معاكم ويوريكم الصح ويورينا معاكم
اللهم اني ظلمت نفسي فاغفر لي فانه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت
لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## Scofield (12 أكتوبر 2006)

fars_fars803 قال:


> طبعا سمعت الشريط  مش عارف مين المتحدث ولاكن الاباء الكهنه بتوع اليومين دول الى تركو ا      تعليم الشعب الشباب دينهم  ويضا عدم الذهاب اليهم فى بيتهم تقويت الايمان لهم انهماكهم       وانشغالم فى جمع المال فى صورة بيع اجهزه كهربائيه فى الكنائس وخلافه ويذهبون الى بيويت     الناس الاغنياء فقط لاءنهم يدفعون اكثر طبعا نسيو الخدمه نسى هو اترسم كاهن ليه بقت يا صديقى مجرد تجاره ده من ناحي ومن ناحيه اخرى وردا على باقى الشريط مفيش حاجه اسمها   ارتداد فى المسيحيه ولاكن قول فى ضغوط من كل ناحيى فيه خطف الفكر والعقل والجسد معا         لاءنهم مسيحون فارغين من الداخل والسبب هم كهان هذا الجيل تعصبهم الاعمى ضد الطوائف الاخرى منالمسيحيه عدم توحيد الكنيسه طبعا الشعب الله يكون فى عونه اخيرا ليس بيد شىء اقدمه سواء ان اصلى واطلب منك ان تصلى من اجل هذا الجيل من اجل كهنت الكنيسه


أجهزة كهربائية أيه و بتاع أيه يا عم أنت بتحلم ولا أيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وكمان من الذى قال لك أن الخدام و الكهنة يذهبون للأغنياء فقط طيب منا على قد حالى و بيجو عندى و عند جرانى بالعكس كمان دول بيجو أكتر من الأول و الكنيسة دلوقتى فى نشاط كبير عن كام سنة فاتو وبعدين مين قالك أن الكنائس عندها تعصب أن مبتتفرجش على السات 7 و المؤتمرات و البرامج المشتركة بين كل الطوائف
ده البابا شنوده بنفسه أفتتح قناة سات 7 مع أنها لطائفة أخرى و هى أنجيلية عايز حاجة أكبر من كده؟؟؟؟؟؟وبعد كده متتكلمش على حاجة أنت مش عارفها و مش متأكد منها


----------



## Scofield (12 أكتوبر 2006)

لؤلؤه الاسلااااام قال:


> اه صلوا وادعوا ربنا يهديكم ويهدينا معاكم ويوريكم الصح ويورينا معاكم
> اللهم اني ظلمت نفسي فاغفر لي فانه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت
> لا اله الا الله محمد الخسيس رسول أبليس


عندى لكى سؤال 
لو المسيح ظهرلك أو أتأكدتى بأى طريقة أن المسيحية هى الحقيقة ممكن أعرف شعورك هيكون أزاى؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mary marmar (13 أكتوبر 2006)

بصى يا استاذه...تلات تربع كلامك غلط...المهم انى عايزه اقوللك على حكايه ان الاسلام دين سلام و ما بيجبرش حد على الدخول فيه ده..اكبر مثل عندكم رسولكم كان بيدخل على البلد و يغزوها و يخلى الناس غصب عنهم مسلمين واللى ما يبقاش مسلم يدفع جزيه دم قلبه وطبعا الناس ماكانتش بتقدر تدفع كل ده فبالاجبار يبقوا مسلمين ماعدا اجدادنا العظماء اللى كانوا بيثبتوا فى الايمان المسيحى...فاذا كان رسولكم و مثلكم الاعلى كده يبقى انتم فعلا ضحايا...ربنا يفتح عقلكم للطريق الصح و يفتح قلبكم ليه.......مارى


----------



## snow_white7 (5 فبراير 2007)

قال رسول الله(ص)

(من اذى ذميا فقد اذانى) صدق رسول الله

no comment


----------



## snow_white7 (5 فبراير 2007)

قال رسول الله(ص)

(من اذى ذميا فقد اذانى) صدق رسول الله

no comment


----------



## monlove (6 فبراير 2007)

ربنا يرحمنا من اجرامهم الغير منتهي


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (6 فبراير 2007)

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_245.htm


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (6 فبراير 2007)

هذا الرابط دليل ع حقيقة الموقف وابعادة ولكن ادعو الرب والرب قريب لمن يدعوة ربنا موجود http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_245.htm


----------



## snow_white7 (6 فبراير 2007)

اثناسيوس الرسول قال:


> http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_245.htm



يا استاذ الحاجات دى متفبركه.... الى متى سيضحكون عليكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## snow_white7 (7 فبراير 2007)

وكمان خطف ايه وبتاع ايه واحنا فى غابه..مانشغل عقولنا بقه يا جماعه.يا اخوانا اللى بيسلم بيسلم

بمزاجه.طاب مثلا يعنى بدل ما يخطفوا البنات المسيحيات ويخلوهم يسلموا تحت ضغط واكراه(زى ما بتقولوا)

طاب ما الاولى يخطفوا المسلمات اللى مش متحجبين مثلا واللى لابسين البنطلونات الضيقه جدااا  على

الحجاب..ويلبسوهم بقه النقاب مثلا يعنى...على الاقل يبقى زيتنا فى دقيقنا. ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## rohea (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خطف البنات و اسلمتهم في مصر حقيقة الموقف و*

اعزائى الكرام قرأت وتعجبت عن تلك المواضيع واسيغربت من الاستاذ نور الهدى والسيد نور الدين والاستاذ باسم قبل مادخل فى حديثى وانا واثق انة مش حيعجبكم لانة فية حقائق مؤسفة واتمنى التفسير لان علمائكم الكرام الذين افتوا من هذا الدين الاسلامى  يعنى علماء مسلميين  من الازهر  مش مسلميين عاديين اولا فتوى شرعية بتاريخ9-7-200  جريدة النبأ المصرية فتوى تبيح زواج  المحارم    ( زواج الاخ من اختة  وزواج الاب من ابنتة ) وهذا على لسان الدكتور محمد عبد المنعم البرى والاستاذ اسامة محمد الهوارى استاذ  الفقة المقارن بكلية الشريعة والقانون  والمقالة كتبها الصحفى حمادة الرمحى  وهذ الخبر من      www.islameyat. comوشبكة انصار الصحابة www.ansar.web.net رجاء من الاخوة المسلمين التعليق ؟ ومن اراد الخبر فليذهب الى موقع جريدة النبأ


----------



## rohea (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خطف البنات و اسلمتهم في مصر حقيقة الموقف و*

الفتوى الثانية  على فكرة اعزائى الاصدقاء فية فتاوى كثيرة مؤسفة خلينا فتوى فتوىالثانية:نكاح زوجه الاب - ومن وطئ امراه ابيه او حريمته بعقد زواج او بغير عقد http://feqh.al-islam.com/Display.asp?DocID=11&MaksamID=2244&ParagraphID=2314&Sharh=0 رجاء الدخول على موقعwww.al.islam.comالتابع لوزارة الشئون الاسلامية والاوقاف والدعوة والارشاد  وهذة تلك الفتوى
2220 - مَسْأَلَةٌ : وَمَنْ وَطِئَ امْرَأَةَ أَبِيهِ أَوْ حَرِيمَتَهُ ، بِعَقْدِ زَوَاجٍ أَوْ بِغَيْرِ عَقْدٍ ؟ قَالَ أَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ : نا حُمَامٌ نا عَبَّاسُ بْنُ أَصْبَغَ نا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْمَلِكِ بْنِ أَيْمَنَ نا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ زُهَيْرٍ نا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ جَعْفَرٍ الرَّقِّيِّ ، وَإِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ، قَالَ الرَّقِّيِّ : نا عُتْبَةُ بْنُ عَمْرٍو الرَّقِّيِّ عَنْ زَيْدِ بْنِ أَبِي أُنَيْسَةَ عَنْ عَدِيِّ بْنِ ثَابِتٍ عَنْ يَزِيدَ بْنِ الْبَرَاءِ بْنِ عَازِبٍ عَنْ أَبِيهِ ، وَقَالَ إبْرَاهِيمُ : نا هُشَيْمٌ عَنْ أَشْعَثَ بْنِ سَوَّارٍ عَنْ الْبَرَاءِ بْنِ عَازِبٍ ، ثُمَّ اتَّفَقَا - وَاللَّفْظُ { لِهُشَيْمٍ - قَالَ : مَرَّ بِي عَمِّي الْحَارِثُ بْنُ عَمْرٍو وَقَدْ عَقَدَ لَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقُلْتُ لَهُ : أَيْ عَمِّ أَيْنَ بَعَثَكَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ : بَعَثَنِي إلَى رَجُلٍ تَزَوَّجَ امْرَأَةَ أَبِيهِ ، فَأَمَرَنِي أَنْ أَضْرِبَ عُنُقَهُ ؟ } قَالَ أَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ : وَهَذَا الْخَبَرُ مِنْ طَرِيقِ الرِّقَّيْنِ صَحِيحٌ نَقِيُّ الْإِسْنَادِ . وَأَمَّا مِنْ طُرُقِ هُشَيْمٍ فَلَيْسَتْ بِشَيْءٍ ، لِأَنَّ أَشْعَثَ بْنَ سَوَّارٍ ضَعِيفٌ . وَبِهِ - إلَى أَحْمَدَ بْنِ زُهَيْرٍ نا يُوسُفُ بْنُ مَنَازِلَ نا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ إدْرِيسَ نا خَالِدُ بْنُ أَبِي كَرِيمَةَ { عَنْ مُعَاوِيَةَ بْنِ قُرَّةَ عَنْ أَبِيهِ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَآلِهِ وَسَلَّمَ بَعَثَ أَبَاهُ - هُوَ جَدُّ مُعَاوِيَةَ - إلَى رَجُلٍ أَعْرَسَ بِامْرَأَةِ أَبِيهِ فَضَرَبَ عُنُقَهُ وَخَمَّسَ مَالَهُ } . قَالَ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ إبْرَاهِيمَ : قَالَ يَحْيَى بْنُ مَعِينٍ : هَذَا الْحَدِيثُ صَحِيحٌ ، وَمَنْ رَوَاهُ فَأَوْقَفَهُ عَلَى مُعَاوِيَةَ فَلَيْسَ بِشَيْءٍ ، قَدْ كَانَ ابْنُ إدْرِيسَ أَرْسَلَهُ لِقَوْمٍ وَأَسْنَدَهُ لِآخَرِينَ . قَالَ ابْنُ مَعِينٍ : وَيُوسُفُ بْنُ مَنَازِلَ ثِقَةٌ نا حُمَامٌ نا عَبَّاسُ بْنُ أَصْبَغَ نا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْمَلِكِ بْنِ أَيْمَنَ نا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ حَنْبَلٍ ، وَأَبُو قِلَابَةَ ، قَالَ أَبُو قِلَابَةَ : حَدَّثَنَا الْمُغِيرَةُ بْنُ بَكَّارٍ نا شُعْبَةُ سَمِعْتُ الرَّبِيعُ بْنُ الرُّكَيْنِ يَقُولُ : سَمِعْتُ عَدِيَّ بْنَ ثَابِتٍ يُحَدِّثُ عَنْ { الْبَرَاءِ ، قَالَ : مَرَّ بِنَا نَاسٌ يَنْطَلِقُونَ قُلْنَا : أَيْنَ تُرِيدُونَ ؟ قَالُوا : بَعَثَنَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَآلِهِ وَسَلَّمَ إلَى رَجُلٍ أَتَى امْرَأَةَ أَبِيهِ أَنْ نَضْرِبَ عُنُقَهُ ؟ } قَالَ أَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ : هَذِهِ آثَارٌ صِحَاحٌ تَجِبُ بِهَا الْحُجَّةُ وَلَا يَضُرُّهَا أَنْ يَكُونَ عَدِيُّ بْنُ ثَابِتٍ حَدَّثَ بِهِ مَرَّةً عَنْ الْبَرَاءِ ، وَمَرَّةً عَنْ يَزِيدَ بْنِ الْبَرَاءِ عَنْ أَبِيهِ فَقَدْ يَسْمَعُهُ مِنْ الْبَرَاءِ وَيَسْمَعَهُ مِنْ يَزِيدَ بْنِ الْبَرَاءِ فَيُحَدِّثُ بِهِ مَرَّةً عَنْ هَذَا وَمَرَّةً عَنْ هَذَا ، فَهَذَا سُفْيَانُ بْنُ عُيَيْنَةَ يَفْعَلُ ذَلِكَ ، يَرْوِي الْحَدِيثَ عَنْ الزُّهْرِيِّ مَرَّةً ، وَعَنْ مَعْمَرٍ عَنْ الزُّهْرِيِّ مَرَّةً ، قَالَ : وَقَدْ اخْتَلَفَ النَّاسُ فِي هَذَا : فَقَالَتْ طَائِفَةٌ : مَنْ تَزَوَّجَ أُمَّهُ أَوْ ابْنَتَهُ أَوْ حَرِيمَتَهُ أَوْ زَنَى بِوَاحِدَةٍ مِنْهُنَّ ، فَكُلُّ ذَلِكَ سَوَاءٌ ، وَهُوَ كُلُّهُ زِنًى ، وَالزَّوَاجُ كُلُّهُ زَوَاجٌ إذَا كَانَ عَالِمًا بِالتَّحْرِيمِ ، وَعَلَيْهِ حَدُّ الزِّنَى كَامِلًا ، وَلَا يَلْحَقُ الْوَلَدُ فِي الْعَقْدِ . وَهُوَ قَوْلُ الْحَسَنِ ، وَمَالِكٍ ، وَالشَّافِعِيِّ ، وَأَبِي ثَوْرٍ ، وَأَبِي يُوسُفَ ، وَمُحَمَّدِ بْنِ الْحَسَنِ - صَاحِبِي أَبِي حَنِيفَةَ - إلَّا أَنَّ مَالِكًا فَرَّقَ بَيْنَ الْوَطْءِ فِي ذَلِكَ بِعَقْدِ النِّكَاحِ ، وَبَيْنَ الْوَطْءِ فِي بَعْضِ ذَلِكَ بِمِلْكِ الْيَمِينِ ، فَقَالَ : فِيمَنْ مَلَكَ بِنْتَ أَخِيهِ ، أَوْ بِنْتَ أُخْتِهِ ، وَعَمَّتِهِ ، وَخَالَتِهِ ، وَامْرَأَةَ أَبِيهِ ، وَامْرَأَةَ ابْنِهِ بِالْوِلَادَةِ ، وَأُمَّهُ نَفْسِهِ مِنْ الرَّضَاعَةِ ، وَابْنَتَهُ مِنْ الرَّضَاعَةِ ، وَأُخْتَهُ مِنْ الرَّضَاعَةِ وَهُوَ عَارِفٌ بِتَحْرِيمِهِنَّ ، وَعَارِفٌ بِقَرَابَتِهِنَّ مِنْهُ ثُمَّ وَطِئَهُنَّ كُلَّهُنَّ عَالِمًا بِمَا عَلَيْهِ فِي ذَلِكَ ، فَإِنَّ الْوَلَدَ لَاحِقٌ بِهِ ، وَلَا حَدَّ عَلَيْهِ ، لَكِنْ يُعَاقَبُ . وَرَأَى : أَنْ مِلْكَ أُمِّهِ الَّتِي وَلَدَتْهُ ، وَابْنَتِهِ ، وَأُخْتِهِ ، بِأَنَّهُنَّ حَرَائِرُ سَاعَةَ يَمْلِكُهُنَّ ، فَإِنْ وَطِئَهُنَّ حُدَّ حَدَّ الزِّنَى . وَقَالَ أَبُو حَنِيفَةَ : لَا حَدَّ عَلَيْهِ فِي ذَلِكَ كُلِّهِ ، وَلَا حَدَّ عَلَى مَنْ تَزَوَّجَ أُمَّهُ الَّتِي وَلَدَتْهُ ، وَابْنَتَهُ ، وَأُخْتَه ، وَجَدَّتَهُ ، وَعَمَّتَهُ ، وَخَالَتَهُ ، وَبِنْتَ أَخِيهِ ، وَبِنْتَ أُخْتِهِ - عَالِمًا بِقَرَابَتِهِنَّ مِنْهُ ، عَالِمًا بِتَحْرِيمِهِنَّ عَلَيْهِ ، وَوَطِئَهُنَّ كُلَّهُنَّ : فَالْوَلَدُ لَاحِقٌ بِهِ ، وَالْمَهْرُ وَاجِبٌ لَهُنَّ عَلَيْهِ ، وَلَيْسَ عَلَيْهِ إلَّا التَّعْزِيرُ دُونَ الْأَرْبَعِينَ فَقَطْ - وَهُوَ قَوْلُ سُفْيَانَ الثَّوْرِيِّ ، قَالَا : فَإِنْ وَطِئَهُنَّ بِغَيْرِ عَقْدِ نِكَاحٍ فَهُوَ زِنًى ، عَلَيْهِ مَا عَلَى الزَّانِي مِنْ الْحَدِّ . حَدَّثَنَا حُمَامٌ نا ابْنُ مُفَرِّجٍ نا ابْنُ الْأَعْرَابِيِّ نا الدَّبَرِيُّ نا عَبْدُ الرَّزَّاقِ عَنْ مَعْمَرٍ عَنْ قَتَادَةَ عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ الْمُسَيِّبِ أَنَّهُ قَالَ فِي مَنْ زَنَى بِذَاتِ مَحْرَمٍ : يُرْجَمُ عَلَى كُلِّ حَالٍ . وَقَالَ إبْرَاهِيمُ النَّخَعِيُّ ، وَالْحَسَنُ : حَدُّهُ حَدُّ الزِّنَى . وَبِهِ - إلَى عَبْدِ الرَّزَّاقِ عَنْ مَعْمَرٍ عَنْ عَوْفٍ - هُوَ ابْنُ أَبِي جَمِيلَةَ - ني عَمْرُو بْنُ أَبِي هِنْدٍ ، قَالَ : إنَّ رَجُلًا أَسْلَمَ وَتَحْتَهُ أُخْتَانِ ، فَقَالَ لَهُ عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ : لَتُفَارِقَنَّ إحْدَاهُمَا ، أَوْ لَأَضْرِبَنَّ عُنُقَك . وَقَالَ جَابِرُ بْنُ زَيْدٍ أَبُو الشَّعْثَاءِ ، وَأَحْمَدُ بْنُ حَنْبَلٍ ، وَإِسْحَاقُ بْنُ رَاهْوَيْهِ ، كُلُّ مَنْ وَطِئَ حَرِيمَتَهُ عَالِمًا بِالتَّحَرُّمِ عَالِمًا بِقَرَابَتِهَا مِنْهُ ، فَسَوَاءٌ وَطِئَهَا بِاسْمِ نِكَاحٍ ، أَوْ بِمِلْكِ يَمِينٍ ، أَوْ بِغَيْرِ ذَلِكَ ، فَإِنَّهُ يُقْتَلُ وَلَا بُدَّ - مُحْصَنًا كَانَ أَوْ غَيْرَ مُحْصَنٍ ؟ قَالَ أَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ : فَلَمَّا اخْتَلَفُوا كَمَا ذَكَرْنَا وَجَبَ أَنْ نَنْظُرَ فِي ذَلِكَ لِيَلُوحَ الْحَقُّ فَنَتَّبِعُهُ - إنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى - فَبَدَأْنَا بِمَا احْتَجَّ بِهِ أَبُو حَنِيفَةَ وَمَنْ قَلَّدَهُ لِقَوْلِهِ ، فَوَجَدْنَاهُمْ يَقُولُونَ : إنَّ اسْمَ " الزِّنَى " غَيْرُ اسْمِ " النِّكَاحِ " فَوَاجِبٌ أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهُ غَيْرُ حُكْمِهِ . فَإِذَا قُلْتُمْ : زَنَى بِأُمِّهِ - فَعَلَيْهِ مَا عَلَى الزَّانِي ؟ وَإِذَا قُلْتُمْ : تَزَوَّجَ أُمَّهُ ، فَالزَّوَاجُ غَيْرُ الزِّنَى فَلَا حَدَّ فِي ذَلِكَ ، وَإِنَّمَا هُوَ نِكَاحٌ فَاسِدٌ ، فَحُكْمُهُ حُكْمُ النِّكَاحِ الْفَاسِدِ ، مِنْ سُقُوطِ الْحَدِّ ، وَلِحَاقِ الْوَلَدِ ، وَوُجُوبِ الْمَهْرِ - وَمَا نَعْلَمُ لَهُمْ تَمْوِيهًا غَيْرَ هَذَا ، وَهُوَ كَلَامٌ فَاسِدٌ ، وَاحْتِجَاجٌ فَاسِدٌ ، وَعَمَلٌ غَيْرُ صَالِحٍ : وَأَمَّا قَوْلُهُ " إنْ اسْمَ الزِّنَى غَيْرُ اسْمِ الزَّوَاجِ " فَحَقٌّ لَا شَكَّ فِيهِ ، إلَّا أَنَّ الزَّوَاجَ هُوَ الَّذِي أَمَرَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى بِهِ وَأَبَاحَهُ - وَهُوَ الْحَلَالُ الطَّيِّبُ وَالْعَمَلُ الْمُبَارَكُ . وَأَمَّا كُلُّ عَقْدٍ أَوْ وَطْءٍ لَمْ يَأْمُرْ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى بِهِ ، وَلَا أَبَاحَهُ بَلْ نَهَى عَنْهُ ، فَهُوَ الْبَاطِلُ وَالْحَرَامُ وَالْمَعْصِيَةُ وَالضَّلَالُ - وَمَنْ سَمَّى ذَلِكَ زَوَاجًا فَهُوَ كَاذِبٌ آفِكٌ مُتَعَدٍّ ، وَلَيْسَتْ التَّسْمِيَةُ فِي الشَّرِيعَةِ إلَيْنَا - وَلَا كَرَامَةَ - إنَّمَا هِيَ إلَى اللَّهِ تَعَالَى قَالَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ { إنْ هِيَ إلَّا أَسْمَاءٌ سَمَّيْتُمُوهَا أَنْتُمْ وَآبَاؤُكُمْ مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ بِهَا مِنْ سُلْطَانٍ } قَالَ أَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ : أَمَّا مَنْ سَمَّى كُلَّ عَقْدٍ فَاسِدٍ وَوَطْءٍ فَاسِدٍ - وَهُوَ الزِّنَى الْمَحْضُ - زَوَاجًا ، لِيَتَوَصَّلَ بِهِ إلَى إبَاحَةِ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى ، أَوْ إلَى إسْقَاطِ حُدُودِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى ، إلَّا كَمَنْ سَمَّى الْخِنْزِيرَ : كَبْشًا ، لِيَسْتَحِلَّهُ بِذَلِكَ الِاسْمِ ، وَكَمَنْ سَمَّى الْخَمْرَ : نَبِيذًا ، أَوْ طِلَاءً ، لِيَسْتَحِلَّهَا بِذَلِكَ الِاسْمِ ، وَكَمَنْ سَمَّى الْبَيْعَةَ وَالْكَنِيسَةَ : مَسْجِدًا ، وَكَمَنْ سَمَّى الْيَهُودِيَّةَ : إسْلَامًا - وَهَذَا هُوَ الِانْسِلَاخُ مِنْ الْإِسْلَامِ وَنَقْضُ عَقْدِ الشَّرِيعَةِ ، وَلَيْسَ فِي الْمُحَالِ أَكْثَرُ مِنْ قَوْلِ الْقَائِلِ : هَذَا نِكَاحٌ فَاسِدٌ ، وَهَذَا مِلْكٌ فَاسِدٌ ، لِأَنَّ هَذَا كَلَامٌ يَنْقُضُ بَعْضُهُ بَعْضًا ، وَلَئِنْ كَانَ نِكَاحًا أَوْ مِلْكًا فَإِنَّهُ لَصَحِيحٌ حَلَالٌ ، لِأَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى أَحَلَّ الزَّوَاجَ ، وَالْمِلْكَ . وَقَالَ تَعَالَى : { إلَّا عَلَى أَزْوَاجِهِمْ أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ } فَمَا كَانَ زَوَاجًا وَمِلْكَ يَمِينٍ فَهُوَ حَلَالٌ ، طَلْقٌ ، وَمُبَاحٌ ، طَيِّبٌ ، وَلَا مَلَامَةَ فِيهِ ، وَلَا مَأْثَمَ ، وَكُلُّ مَا كَانَ فِيهِ اللَّوْمُ وَالْإِثْمُ فَلَيْسَ زَوَاجًا ، وَلَا مِلْكًا مُبَاحًا لِلْوَطْءِ - وَلَا كَرَامَةَ - بَلْ هُوَ الْعُدْوَانُ وَالزِّنَى الْمُجَرَّدُ ، لَا شَيْءَ إلَّا فِرَاشٌ ، أَوْ عَهْرٌ حَرَامٌ ، فَإِنْ وَجَدَ لَنَا يَوْمًا مَا أَنْ نَقُولَ : نِكَاحٌ فَاسِدٌ ، أَوْ زَوَاجٌ فَاسِدٌ ، أَوْ مِلْكٌ فَاسِدٌ ، فَإِنَّمَا هُوَ حِكَايَةُ أَقْوَالٍ لَهُمْ ، وَكَلَامٌ عَلَى مَعَانِيهِمْ . كَمَا قَالَ تَعَالَى : { وَجَزَاءُ سَيِّئَةٍ سَيِّئَةٌ مِثْلُهَا } وَكَمَا قَالَ تَعَالَى : { فَمَنْ اعْتَدَى عَلَيْكُمْ فَاعْتَدُوا عَلَيْهِ بِمِثْلِ مَا اعْتَدَى عَلَيْكُمْ } وَ { اللَّهُ يَسْتَهْزِئُ بِهِمْ } وَقَدْ عَلِمَ الْمُسْلِمُونَ أَنَّ الْجَزَاءَ لَيْسَ بِسَيِّئَةٍ ، وَأَنَّ الْقِصَاصَ لَيْسَ عُدْوَانًا ، وَأَنَّ مُعَارَضَةَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى عَلَى الِاسْتِهْزَاءِ لَيْسَ مَذْمُومًا ، بَلْ هُوَ حَقٌّ . فَصَحَّ مِنْ هَذَا أَنَّ كُلَّ عَقْدٍ لَمْ يَأْمُرْ بِهِ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى فَمَنْ عَقَدَهُ فَهُوَ بَاطِلٌ - وَإِنْ وَطِئَ فِيهِ ، فَإِنْ كَانَ عَالِمًا بِالتَّحْرِيمِ ، عَالِمًا بِالسَّبَبِ الْمُحَرِّمِ : فَهُوَ زَانٍ مُطْلَقٌ . وَهَكَذَا الْقَوْلُ فِيمَنْ نَكَحَ نِكَاحَ مُتْعَةٍ : أَوْ شِغَارٍ ، أَوْ مَوْهُوبَةٍ ، أَوْ عَلَى شَرْطٍ لَيْسَ فِي كِتَابِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى ، أَوْ بِصَدَاقٍ : لَا يَحِلُّ ، مَنْ جَهِلَ التَّحْرِيمِ فِي شَيْءٍ مِنْ ذَلِكَ ، بِأَنْ لَمْ تَبْلُغْهُ ، أَوْ بِتَأْوِيلٍ لَمْ تَقُمْ عَلَيْهِ الْحُجَّةُ ، فِي فَسَادِهِ ، فَهُوَ مَعْذُورٌ ، لَا حَدَّ عَلَيْهِ ، وَمَنْ قَذَفَهُ فَعَلَيْهِ الْحَدُّ . كَمَنْ دَخَلَ بَلَدًا فَتَزَوَّجَ امْرَأَةً لَا يَعْرِفُهَا ، فَوَجَدَهَا أُمَّهُ أَوْ ابْنَتَهُ : فَهَذَا يَلْحَقُ فِيهِ الْوَلَدُ ، وَلَا يُحَدُّ فِيهِ حَدٌّ بِالْإِجْمَاعِ - وَبِهَذَا بَطَلَ قَوْلُ أَبِي حَنِيفَةَ الْمَذْكُورُ ، وَقَوْلُ مَالِكٍ الَّذِي وَصَفْنَا فِي وَطْءِ الْحَرِيمَةِ بِمِلْكِ الْيَمِينِ . وَالْعَجَبُ كُلُّ الْعَجَبِ مِنْ احْتِجَاجِ بَعْضِ مَنْ لَقِينَاهُ مِنْ الْمَالِكِيِّينَ بِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : { إلَّا عَلَى أَزْوَاجِهِمْ أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ } ؟ قِيلَ لَهُمْ : إنْ كُنْتُمْ تَعَلَّقْتُمْ بِهَذِهِ الْآيَةِ فِي إلْحَاقِ الْوَلَدِ بِمَنْ وَطِئَ عَمَّتَهُ ، وَخَالَتَهُ ، وَذَوَاتَ مَحَارِمِهِ ، فَإِنَّهَا مِنْ مِلْكِ الْيَمِينِ : فَأَبِيحُوا الْوَطْءَ الْمَذْكُورَ ، وَأَسْقِطُوا عَنْهُ الْمَلَامَةَ جُمْلَةً - فَهَذَا هُوَ نَصُّ الْآيَةِ ، فَلَوْ فَعَلُوا ذَلِكَ لَكَفَرُوا بِلَا خِلَافٍ مِنْ أَحَدٍ - وَإِذْ لَمْ يَفْعَلُوا ذَلِكَ ، وَلَا أَسْقَطُوا الْمَلَامَةَ ، وَلَا أَبَاحُوا لَهُ ذَلِكَ قَدْ ظَهَرَ تَمْوِيهُهُمْ فِي إيرَادِ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ فِي غَيْرِ مَوْضِعِهَا ؟ قَالَ أَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ : فَإِنْ قَالَ قَائِلٌ : فَأَنْتُمْ تَقُولُونَ " إنَّ الْمَمْلُوكَةَ الْكِتَابِيَّةَ لَا يَحِلُّ وَطْؤُهَا وَإِنْ وَطِئَهَا فَلَا حَدَّ عَلَيْهِ وَالْوَلَدُ لَاحِقٌ " فَمَا الْفَرْقُ بَيْنَ هَذَا وَبَيْنَ مَنْ وَطِئَ أَحَدًا مِنْ ذَوَاتِ مَحَارِمِهِ الَّتِي ذَكَرْنَا فَأَوْجَبْتُمْ فِي كُلِّ هَذَا حَدَّ الزِّنَى ، وَلَمْ تُلْحِقُوا الْوَلَدَ ؟ قُلْنَا : إنَّ الْفَرْقَ فِي ذَلِكَ : هُوَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى أَبَاحَ مِلْكَ الْيَمِينِ جُمْلَةً ، وَحَرَّمَ ذَوَاتَ الْمَحَارِمِ بِالنَّسَبِ ، وَالرَّضَاعِ ، وَالصِّهْرِ ، وَالْمُحْصَنَاتِ مِنْ النِّسَاءِ ، تَحْرِيمًا وَاحِدًا مُسْتَوِيًا : فَحُرِّمَتْ أَعْيَانُهُنَّ كُلِّهِنَّ تَحْرِيمًا وَاحِدًا ، وَلَمْ يَحِلَّ مِنْهُنَّ لَمْسٌ ، وَلَا رُؤْيَةٌ عُرْيَةً ، وَلَا تَلَذُّذٌ أَصْلًا ، لِأَنَّهُنَّ مُحَرَّمَاتُ الْأَعْيَانِ . وَقَالَ تَعَالَى : { وَلَا تَنْكِحُوا الْمُشْرِكَاتِ حَتَّى يُؤْمِنَّ } فَإِنَّمَا حَرَّمَ فِيهِنَّ النِّكَاحَ فَقَطْ ، وَالنِّكَاحُ لَيْسَ إلَّا عَقْدَ الزَّوَاجِ ، أَمَّا الْوَطْءُ فَقَطْ ، فَإِذَا مَلَكْنَاهُنَّ فَلَمْ تُحَرَّمْ عَلَيْنَا أَعْيَانُهُنَّ ، إذْ لَا نَصَّ فِي ذَلِكَ ، وَلَا إجْمَاعَ ، وَإِنَّمَا حُرِّمَ وَطْؤُهُنَّ فَقَطْ ، وَبَقِيَ سَائِرُ ذَلِكَ عَلَى التَّحْلِيلِ بِمِلْكِ الْيَمِينِ : كَالْمَمْلُوكَةِ ، وَالْحَائِضِ ، وَالْمُحْرِمَةِ ، وَالصَّائِمَةِ فَرْضًا ، وَالْمُعْتَكِفَةِ فَرْضًا ، وَالْحَامِلِ مِنْ غَيْرِ السَّيِّدِ ، وَلَا فَرْقَ . فَلَمَّا لَمْ يَكُنْ فِي وَاحِدَةٍ مِنْ هَؤُلَاءِ مُحَرَّمَةُ الْعَيْنِ كُنَّ فِرَاشًا فِي غَيْرِ الْوَطْءِ ، فَكَانَ الْوَطْءُ - وَإِنْ كَانَ حَرَامًا - فَهُوَ فِي فِرَاشٍ لَمْ يُحَرَّمْ فِيهِ إلَّا الْوَطْءُ فَقَطْ وَكُلُّ وَطْءٍ فِي غَيْرِ مُحَرَّمِ الْعَيْنِ فَلَيْسَ عِهْرًا ، وَلَا زِنًى ، وَإِنَّمَا الْعِهْرُ : مَا كَانَ فِي مُحَرَّمَةِ الْعَيْنِ فَقَطْ - وَبِاَللَّهِ تَعَالَى التَّوْفِيقُ . قَالَ : ثُمَّ نَظَرْنَا فِيمَنْ أَوْجَبَ الْحَدَّ فِي وَطْءِ الْأُمِّ بِعَقْدِ النِّكَاحِ كَحَدِّ الزِّنَى بِغَيْرِهَا مِنْ الْأَجْنَبِيَّاتِ ، وَقَوْلِ مَنْ أَوْجَبَ فِي ذَلِكَ الْقَتْلَ - أَحْصَنَ أَوْ لَمْ يُحْصِنْ - فَوَجَدْنَا الْخَبَرَ فِي قَتْلِ مَنْ أَعْرَسَ بِامْرَأَةِ أَبِيهِ ثَابِتًا وَالْحُجَّةُ بِهِ قَائِمَةٌ ، فَوَجَبَ الْحُكْمُ بِهِ ، وَلَمْ يَسَعْ أَحَدًا الْخُرُوجُ عَنْهُ . فَكَانَ مِنْ قَوْلِ الْمُخَالِفِ فِي ذَلِكَ أَنْ قَالُوا : قَدْ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يَكُونَ ذَلِكَ الَّذِي أَعْرَسَ بِامْرَأَةِ أَبِيهِ قَدْ فَعَلَ ذَلِكَ مُسْتَحِلًّا لَهُ ، فَإِنْ كَانَ هَذَا فَنَحْنُ لَا نُخَالِفُكُمْ فِي ذَلِكَ ؟ فَقُلْنَا لَهُمْ : إنَّ هَذِهِ الزِّيَادَةَ مِمَّنْ زَادَهَا كَذِبٌ عَلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مُجَرَّدٌ ، وَعَلَى مَنْ رَوَى ذَلِكَ مِنْ الصَّحَابَةِ - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ - وَلَوْ كَانَ ذَلِكَ لَقَالَ الرَّاوِي : بَعَثَنَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَآلِهِ وَسَلَّمَ إلَى رَجُلٍ ارْتَدَّ فَاسْتَحَلَّ امْرَأَةَ أَبِيهِ ، فَقَتَلْنَاهُ عَلَى الرِّدَّةِ ، فَإِذَا لَمْ يَقُلْ ذَلِكَ الرَّاوِي ، فَهُوَ كَذِبٌ مُجَرَّدٌ ، فَهَذِهِ الزِّيَادَةُ ظَنُّ مَا لَيْسَ فِيهِ . فَصَحَّ مَنْ وَطِئَ امْرَأَةَ أَبِيهِ بِعَقْدٍ سِمَاهُ نِكَاحًا - أَوْ بِغَيْرِ عَقْدٍ كَمَا جَاءَتْ أَلْفَاظُ الْحَدِيثِ الْمَذْكُورِ - فَقَتْلُهُ وَاجِبٌ وَلَا بُدَّ ، وَتَخْمِيسُ مَالِهِ فَرْضٌ ، وَيَكُونُ الْبَاقِي لِوَرَثَتِهِ - إنْ كَانَ لَمْ يَرْتَدَّ - أَوْ لِلْمُسْلِمِينَ ، إنْ كَانَ ارْتَدَّ . فَإِنْ قَالُوا : لَمْ نَجِدْ مِثْلَ هَذَا فِي الْأُصُولِ ؟ قُلْنَا لَهُمْ : لَا أَصْلَ عِنْدَنَا إلَّا الْقُرْآنُ ، وَالسُّنَّةُ ، وَالْإِجْمَاعُ ، فَهَذَا الْخَبَرُ أَصْلٌ فِي نَفْسِهِ - وَلَكِنْ أَخْبِرُونَا : فِي أَيِّ الْأُصُولِ وَجَدْتُمْ أَنَّ مَنْ تَزَوَّجَ أُمَّهُ - وَهُوَ يَدْرِي أَنَّهَا أُمُّهُ - أَوْ ابْنَتُهُ - وَهُوَ يَدْرِي أَنَّهَا ابْنَتُهُ أَوْ أُخْتُهُ - أَوْ إحْدَى ذَوَاتِ مَحَارِمِهِ - وَهُوَ يَدْرِي عَالِمٌ بِالتَّحْرِيمِ فِي كُلِّ ذَلِكَ : فَوَطِئَهُنَّ فَلَا حَدَّ عَلَيْهِ ، وَالْمَهْرُ وَاجِبٌ لَهُنَّ عَلَيْهِ ، وَالْوَلَدُ لَاحِقٌ بِهِ ، فَمَا نَدْرِي هَذَا إلَّا فِي غَيْرِ الْإِسْلَامِ . قَالَ أَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ : وَأَمَّا نَحْنُ فَلَا يَجُوزُ أَنْ نَتَعَدَّى حُدُودَ اللَّهِ فِيمَا وَرَدَتْ بِهِ ، فَنَقُولُ : إنَّ مَنْ وَقَعَ عَلَى امْرَأَةِ أَبِيهِ - بِعَقْدٍ أَوْ بِغَيْرِ عَقْدٍ أَوْ عَقَدَ عَلَيْهَا بِاسْمِ نِكَاحٍ وَإِنْ لَمْ يَدْخُلْ بِهَا - فَإِنَّهُ يُقْتَلُ وَلَا بُدَّ - مُحْصَنًا كَانَ أَوْ غَيْرَ مُحْصَنٍ - وَيُخَمَّسُ مَالُهُ ، وَسَوَاءٌ أُمَّهُ كَانَتْ أَوْ غَيْرَ أُمِّهِ ، دَخَلَ بِهَا أَبُوهُ أَوْ لَمْ يَدْخُلْ بِهَا . وَأَمَّا مَنْ وَقَعَ عَلَى غَيْرِ امْرَأَةِ أَبِيهِ مِنْ سَائِرِ ذَوَاتِ مَحَارِمِهِ - كَأُمِّهِ الَّتِي وَلَدَتْهُ مِنْ زِنًى أَوْ بِعَقْدٍ بِاسْمِ نِكَاحٍ فَاسِدٍ مَعَ أَبِيهِ - فَهِيَ أُمُّهُ وَلَيْسَتْ امْرَأَةَ أَبِيهِ ، أَوْ أُخْتَهُ ، أَوْ ابْنَتَهُ ، أَوْ عَمَّتَهُ ، أَوْ خَالَتَهُ أَوْ وَاحِدَةً مِنْ ذَوَاتِ مَحَارِمِهِ بِصِهْرٍ ، أَوْ رَضَاعٍ - فَسَوَاءٌ كَانَ ذَلِكَ بِعَقْدٍ أَوْ بِغَيْرِ عَقْدٍ : هُوَ زَانٍ ، وَعَلَيْهِ الْحَدُّ فَقَطْ ، وَإِنْ أَحْصَنَ عَلَيْهِ الْجَلْدُ وَالرَّجْمُ كَسَائِرِ الْأَجْنَبِيَّاتِ لِأَنَّهُ زَنَى ، وَأَمَّا الْجَاهِلُ فِي كُلِّ ذَلِكَ فَلَا شَيْءَ عَلَيْهِ .


----------



## rohea (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خطف البنات و اسلمتهم في مصر حقيقة الموقف و*

احبائى الكرام كل يوم ساكتب عن الفتاوى والاحداث والوجة الحقيقى للاسلام كلة من عندهم ومن كتبهم ومن علمائهم دون تحربف ولازيادة بالمواقع الاسلامية مش المسيحية وكمان من علماء مسلميين اجلاء يعنى محدش يقول كلام من عندنا ظ بس ياريت حد يجاوب وبلاش اللعب بالالفاظ لان اللى بيكتب عالم مسلم متخرج من اعرق الجامعات الاسلامية وهى الازهر يعنى بلاش فتاوى من ناس عاديين متخبط وبس  انا  اسف الى اللقاء


----------



## سامح إمام (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: خطف البنات و اسلمتهم في مصر حقيقة الموقف و ابعاده*

التطاول مرفوض الحوار يكون هادىء وبالبراهين القاطعة الدامغة


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: خطف البنات و اسلمتهم في مصر حقيقة الموقف و ابعاده*



سامح إمام قال:


> التطاول مرفوض الحوار يكون هادىء وبالبراهين القاطعة الدامغة


*أخى الحبيب*
*سوف اضع امامك الحقيقة الكاملة بدون أى تزوير أو إضافات أو خداع *
*أساليب الجماعات الإسلامية الإجرامية الحكومية فى خطف وأجبار فتيات القبط وتغيير عقيدتهن المسيحية بأساليب شرير*
*مذكرات شيطان*
*اعترافات عضو جمعية شرعية سابق قام بأسلمة عدد من الفتيات المسيحياتأحمد عوني شلقامي - مسلم سابق
برجاء محبة المساهمة في نشر هذا الكتاب مجانا عن طريق الإنترنت أو بأي وسيلة آمنة .
كانت نشأتي كما ذكرت في اختباري الذي كتبته من قبل والموجود على كثير من مواقع الويب ، وهاأنا أكتب نبذة مختصرة جدا عن حياتي الإسلامية سابقا - أنا من أسرة مسلمة أصولية كنا نقيم بمدينة الجيزة بشارع جامعه الدول العربية والدي كان مقاول تشييد وبناء وكان له نشاط إسلامي يتمثل في رئاسته لأحد الجمعيات الإسلامية الشرعية بالجيزة وكان يؤذن في مسجدها بل ويخطب أحيانا بها خطبة الجمعة ويقوم بعمل بعض الدروس الإسلامية في الوقت الذي كان يفطر في رمضان سرا مع تمسكه بفرض الصيام على أطفال دون العاشرة وكنا نصوم ونحن أطفال نصوم رغم أنفنا وصغر سننا نصوم بالعصا فيا للعجب.
كان والدي دائما شديد الكراهية للنصارى وعقيدتهم الفاسدة من وجهة نظره ، وعّلمنا أنهم قوم مشركين قاموا بتأليه المسيح ابن مريم نبي الله بل وانهم يناقضون أنفسهم فتارة يقولون المسيح ابن الله وتارة يجد آيه في كتابهم المحرف تدل أن المسيح نبي من هذه الآية . وغير ذلك من الهجوم مما تعود المسيحيين على سماعه من مكبرات الصوت في الشوارع وشرائط الكاسيت التي يتم تسجليها في استديوهات تحت السلم وبعض دعاة الكاميرا ودعاة الفنانات والمذيعات كالشيخ الشعراوى والشيخ الغزالى رحمهما الله وسامحهما . في هذا الجو ينشأ أي أنسان مسلم داخل مصرنا العزيزة فأنا رضعت كراهية النصارى من ثدي أمي مع اللبن .
ونعود الآن للجمعية الشرعية التي كان والدي رئيس لمجلس إدارتها ، كانت هذه الجمعية لها عدة نشاطات وهي سكن طالبات – مشغل – مستوصف – دار حضانة و أيضا تحفيظ قرآن و أخيرا قسم مخصوص للهداية ، كان أهم نشاط للجمعية الهداية للإسلام بأي طريق ، وكنت قد تكلمت منذ فترة عن مخطط تم وضعه بعناية منذ أيام الرئيس الفاسد السابق أنور السادات واشترك في وضع هذا المخطط بعناية الشيخ محمد عبد الحليم محمود شيخ الأزهر سابقا ( الصورة المقابلة لشيخ الأزهر محمد عبد الحليم محمود (1328 – 1398هـ/1910 – 1978م)*
*والسيد حسين الشافعي (يظهر فى الصورة المقابلة وهو يسلم على البابا شنودة الثالث الـ 117 ) نائب السادات السابق والمنشق عليه والذي يسبه الآن بالألفاظ اللائقة ، والشيخ عبد الحميد كشك وآخرين، وكان معهم أذيال من قوم جاءوا من الحواري مثل السيد محمد عثمان إسماعيل والذي أصبح محافظا أسيوط السابق والأخر هو محمد عبد المحسن صالح والذي حصل على شهادة دبلوم الزراعة المتوسطة (بجهدك يا أبو جهيد) . *
*كانوا هؤلاء القوم هم اللبنة الأولى التي قامت بها جمعيات الهداية الإسلامية وكان والدي وسامحوني على التعبير(دل دول ) أحد هؤلاء الأشخاص الهامين جدا المقربين من السيد الرئيس المؤمن محمد أنور السادات شارب الويسكي الحلال و البيب ( الغليون) . *
*كان هذا المخطط هدفه أسلمة مصر بالكامل خلال خمسون عاما من بداية التنفيذ وتحويل نسبة الأقباط الباقية لماسحي أحذية أو ممارسة أعنف الضغوط عليهم لطردهم من مصر وإجبارهم على الهجرة للخارج ، *
*وكان تمويل هذا المخطط الشيطاني يعتمد على أموال أمراء الحركة الوهابية من أسرة آل سعود وأمراء البترول من الخليجين ، كانت هناك أموال تنفق بسخاء من أجل الإيقاع بالفتيات المسيحيات بكل الطرق والسبل ، كانت المبالغ كبيرة جدا جدا وتصل تكلفة إيقاع الفتاة الواحدة لأكثر من خمسة الآلاف جنيه مصريا وذلك بأرقام منتصف السبعينيات والثمانينات وكانت تقسم على أن الشاب المسلم الذي يقوم بإحضار أي فتاة لأي جمعية شرعية يأخذ نصف المبلغ والباقي يقسم مابين أفراد الشرطة إذا حدث منهم مساعدة وأيضا أعضاء الجمعيات الشرعية المتعاونة ، وازدادت قيمة المبالغ حاليا لتبدأ من عشرة آلاف للفتاة العادية ثم تتدرج التسعيرة في الارتفاع لتصل من خمسين ألف إلي مائة ألف جنيه وأحيانا أضعاف ذلك إذا ما كانت الفتاة من أسرة ذات شأن وسط جمهور النصارى فمثلا تكون ابنة أستاذ جامعة أو ابنة ضابط شرطة أو وكيل وزارة أو خادم في الكنيسة أو مثلا قريبة رجل من رجال الدين المسيحي ، كل فتاة حسب وضع أسرتها الاجتماعي وتأثيرها على زلزلة وبلبلة صفوف النصارى .*
*وكنا إمعانا في كيد وغيظ جمهور المسيحيين كنا نقوم بزفة في الشوارع للفتاة التي تقع في الإسلام حيث كانت بعض النسوة تقوم بالزغاريد وقرع الطبول والشباب برفع الأعلام وهتافات الله أكبر الله أكبر .أنتصر الإسلام . وهديت فلانة وغيرها من الهتافات التي كانت تجعل المسيحيين يشعرون بالخزي والظلم . والويل كل الويل لمن يعترض طريق الزفة من أهالي الفتاة أو أي مسيحي لأن الزفة دائما كانت تحرسها سيارتين شرطة من الأمام والخلف . كان هذا هو الواقع المعمول به لغاية منتصف الثمانينات حيث تم إبطال الزفة من منتصف 1985 م*
*ولكن استمر المخطط واستمر إيقاع المسيحيات بكل الطرق المدنسة والقذرة . وكان التركيز الأكبر على الفتيات والسيدات المسيحيات وذلك لزيادة قهر رجال النصارى لأن شرف الرجل الشرقي يكون في ابنته و أخته و زوجته فيكون شعوره بالخزي والعار شديد عندما تؤخذ منه أخته أو أبنته أو زوجته ، *
*كنا نلجأ لطرق وحيل عديدة كانت تبدأ بالتركيز على العاطفة أولا والتركيز على ضعف أي أنثى أمام غريزتها . و أحيانا كنا نورط الفتاة أو السيدة المسيحية في فضيحة أخلاقية ونستخدمها كورقة ضغط لتفعل ما نريده منها ، كان هذا الأمر بالنسبة لنا وللجمعية التي كنت أنتمي إليها مصدر دخل ( بيزنس ) وانتشرت هذه الجمعيات بطول مصر وعرضها من شمالها إلي جنوبها ، وكان أيضا لديّ اقتناع تام أنني كلما أدخلت فتاة في الإسلام أنه قد كتب لي قيراطا في الجنة وهذه الفكرة جعلتنا نتمادى أكثر واكثر في تخطيطنا .وسوف أتكلم في الصفحات التالية عن عدد من الفتيات التي قمت أنا شخصيا بالإيقاع بهم وكيف كنت اخطط وما هي الخطط الدئينة التي تم استخدامها في ذلك الأمر وسامحني عزيزي القارئ فقد كنت أفعل ذلك بجهل وعدم إيمان كنت أعتقد أنني أرضي الله ، الله الذي كنت مخدوع وراءه في الإسلام ولكني بنعمة المسيح تمكنت من إرجاع كل الفتيات اللواتي وقعوا بواسطتي في الهلاك تمكنت والحمد لله من إرجاعهم جمعيا لحظيرة الخراف ولنعمة المسيح مرة أخرى وأنا أكتب هذا لا لمجرد التسلية لكن أنا هنا أدق جرس إنذار لكل الأسر والشابات والسيدات والشبان والرجال أوجه كتابي لكل الأسر المسيحية أكتب لنتعلم جميعا من أخطاؤنا ولنتعرف سويا عن المؤامرات التي تحاك ضدكم كما أنني أكتب هذا وأخشى ما أخشاه أن تقرأه فتاة متهورة أو مراهقة فتعتقد أنها سوف تخوض مغامرة وتقدم على هذه الخطوة اللعينة، فأنا لا أكتب بغرض التسلية ويجب أن أنوه أن لكل فتاة أو سيدة ظروفها الخاصة وهناك الكثيرات يتمنوا الرجوع لكن رجوعهم الآن أصبح مستحيلا بسبب وجود الكثير والكثير من العوائق ، ولذلك فأنا أكتب لا للتسلية أو لأخذ القصة كمبدأ يتكرر لكن أكتب لكي يتعرف الجميع على كيفية التخطيط والإيقاع بالفتيات والسيدات.
وإلي روح الصديق المخلص الشهيد صلاح محمود الذي كانت دماه الطاهرة التي سالت من أجل أسم المسيح بعد ما كان عضو بتنظيم الجماعة الإسلامية ومقاوما للرب ولكنيسته وأضاء الرب قلبه وعينه هي بداية الطريق لي للبحث والدراسة وكانت شفاعته وصلاته هي خير سند لي والتي بسببها تجددت وتحولت كما تحول شاول. أهدي هذا الكتاب نيح الله نفسه في فردوس النعيم مع كل الشهداء و القديسين . 
و للرب الأرض و ملؤها 
John Ahmed 
U S A 
April 2005
*


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: خطف البنات و اسلمتهم في مصر حقيقة الموقف و ابعاده*

*الفتاة : ن م ع*
*هي كانت فتاة من القاهرة تتعلم في كلية عملية في مدينة كانت أسرتي انتقلت إليها و أنا في المرحلة الإعدادية وذلك لعمل والدي في مجال المقاولات في مدينة جديدة من المدن الجديدة التابعة لها وبقينا في تلك المدينة فترة طويلة استمرت حتى دخولي الجامعة .وهناك كانت أولى حالات الأسلمة ، كانت تلك الفتاة التي حضرت بالدراسة بكلية معينة وكانت جميلة جدا وعرفت من زميلات(مسلمات ) لها أنها قد تكون صيد سهل زميلاتها هم الذين لفتوا نظري إليها بالرغم من إخلاصها في صداقتها لهولاء الفتيات إلا أنها كانت بالنسبة لهم كافرة لأنها مسيحية *
*ودبرت عده مقابلات تمرنت خلالها على لغة العيون المتلهفة كنت أجيد تلك اللعبة وعمل رعشة معينه في صوتي حتى أظهر أنني وقعت في الغرام من أول نظرة ولما بدأ الحديث بيني وبينها كنت أحاول التكلم معها في أسئلة تشكيكة ضد العقيدة النصرانية ولكنى كنت أجد إجابات وإن كانت إجابات تافهة من وجهة نظري وتنبهت إلي ضرورة أن أغير من طريقتي للإيقاع بفريستي فبدأت أقنعها بالحب وكنت أجيد إنزال دموع التماسيح أمامها وتكرر ذلك عدة مرات إلي أن حدث وتم ما أريده في الخفاء عده مرات وكانت زميلاتها على علم بكل ما يجري وكان لهم دور الكلام معها في حبها لي وحبي لها، وتكرر الفعل وبدأت بخداعها أننا نتزوج وكلّ منا على دينه وأنها كتابية وان الإسلام معترف بأهل الكتاب أنهم قوم يعبدون الله .*
*وحدث ما كنت مخطط له وحدث الحمل وهنا بدأت لعبة جديدة ، كنت قد ذهبت معها للكنيسة سرا دون أن يعرف أحد أنني مسلم وكنت أذهب لشراء بعض الكتب والصور بل وكنت أشتري لها القربان لأقنعها بأنني معجب بالنصرانية وأنني لو كان يجوز لكنت تنصرت أنا، وأنا أحبها ولا أقدر على العيش بدونها وهي كذلك والآن ها هي المشكلة فأنا لا أستطيع أن أتنصر لأنني سوف أواجه القتل ولكن أنتي تقدرين ولن تواجهي القتل ولا أي عقوبة قانونية وان بداخل أحشائك أبننا ثمرة حبنا *.
*لم تفكر الفتاة كثيرا ولكن هي كانت خائفة فقط ولا تعرف ماذا تفعل ووقتها كنت أطلب منها أنها لا تقطع صلتها بالكنيسة وان تذهب دائما للصلاة هناك ، وحدث أنه كان يوم خميس أن توجهت هي لمنزل أسرتها واتفقت معها على الكتمان والتمويه وأن تتوجه أيضا للكنيسة لتقديم الاعتراف عادي جدا والذهاب لأكل قطعة القربان الطري وشرب رشفة النبيذ الذي كانوا يقولون عنه دم وجسد المسيح في يوم الجمعة والقيام بخدمتها في مدارس الأحد ، وفعلت هي ذلك فعلا وفي المساء كنت أنتظرها بشطنة ملابسها وما ترتديه من مشغولات ذهبية وذهبنا معا إلي منزلي بشارع جامعة الدول العربية وباتت الليلة هناك ويوم السبت صباحا كانت على موعد أمام الموظف المختص بالأزهر الشريف ودبرت هروبها بعد ذلك لمكان دراستها ومكان إقامتي بالمدينة التي كنت أسكن بها لحين انتهاء دراستي وغيرت أسمها من ن م ع إلي فاطمة الزهراء محمد علي المهدي وصار اسمها إسلاميا *
*وفشلت كل محاولات أسرتها ومحاولات المسيحيين في استرجاعها بل رفضت هي بكل قوة وكان ذلك من تأثير غسيل المخ وأقنعت نفسها أنها الآن تعبد الله الصحيح في الإسلام ، ومرت خمس أسابيع وها أنا قد حققت انتصار لله وللإسلام وقبضت مكأفاة ذلك مبلغ كبير من المال وتم توزيع الباقي كما شرحت وطبعا قد كتب لي قيراط بالجنة فلماذا الآن أحتفظ بها زوجة أنها خائنة وفاجرة كانت رخيصة الجسد ولمجرد المتعة فقط وهناك المثل البلدي الذي يقول العرق دّساس فلن يكون ابني المسلم له أقارب مسيحيين كفار ويجرى في جسده عرق نصراني أبدا وظهرت على حقيقتي عندما أمرتها بإجهاض الجنين استخدمت حق الضرب الشرعي. والآن يجب أن تعملي من أجل طعامك لأن اليد الباطّلة نجسة و مفيش أكل من غير شغل اخدمي أسيادك المسلمين اللي لموكي من الشارع مش كفاية سترتك و اتجوزتك يا فاجرة يا بنت ال....بدأت أفكر في نفس اللعبة لأنني سوف أخدم ديني وديناي و آخرتي سوف أخدم ديني بضم أناس كفار للإسلام وديناي بأنني سوف أحصل على مكافآت مجزية و آخرتي بأنه سوف يكتب لي قراريط في الجنة .وها هي خادمة تعمل بلا أجر تعمل لكي تآكل فقط وعندما أرغب في المتعه فهي تعتبر من ملكات اليمين كنت أتلذذ في إيذائها وضربها وجرح كرامتها وكنت متأكد تمام التأكيد أنها من الداخل غير مسلمة وإنها قامت بكل تلك الإجراءات من أجل شهوتها فقط لذلك كنت دائما أرغب في الانتقام منها. واستمرت معي فاطمة ثلاث سنوات وسبعة أشهر واثنا عشر يوما إلي أن جاء ذلك اليوم الموعود لي أنا شخصيا في يوم الأحد1998 عندما قررت قبول المسيح مخلصا وفاديا وقتها المسيح بذاته ظهر لي بعد عده أبحاث ودراسات وتحول من مسلم إلي ملحد واعتزالي الجميع من أجل تلك الأبحاث وذلك مكتوب بالتفصيل في اختبار منفصل ووقتها أعلنت لزوجتي رغبتي ولم تصدقني لولا مشاهدتها دموعي الحقيقة النابعة من القلب .وفي خلال الثلاث سنوات والسبعة أشهر واثنا عشر يوما تمكنت من ضم ثماني فتيات للإسلام غير ما كان يقوم به والدي من مخططات وأقول أنني قد تمكنت أيضا من إرجاع التسع فتيات الذين أسلموا على يدي وعدد كبير من الذين أسلموا على يد والدي وأصلي حاليا من أجل الباقيات وتصلني أخبار رجوع فتاة تلو الأخرى .*
*وليتمجد اسم الرب*
*الفتاة : د ب أ*
*فتاة تدرس بكلية تبعد ساعة ونصف على منزلها كانت على علاقة غير سطحية بالكنيسة ولكنها كانت وللأسف الشديد فاترة في محبتها ، كانت تريد أن تخدم سيدين الله و كلا كانت تلك الفتاة من أسرة ذات شأن اجتماعي فوالدها ووالدتها أطباء لهم صيتهم وأشقائها ضباط أطباء بالقوات المسلحة المصرية علاوة على ما كان يقال عنهم أنهم أصحاب كيان اقتصادي ضخم ، *
*ولكنها رغم ذلك ورغم أنها كانت منفتحة في علاقتها بالزملاء والزميلات المسلمين والمسيحيين , ورغم وجوها الباسم دائما والضاحك وطريقتها في المزاح والتهريج ألا أننا لم نجد لها مدخل بسهولة وأيقنت أنه لابد معها من استخدام أسلوب الضرب تحت الحزام لابد من استخدام أي وسيلة فالغاية تبرر الوسيلة ونحن شباب المسلمين في حرب دائم مع هؤلاء الأنجاس والحرب خدعة ، كان قد حضر أليّ شاب مسلم يقول لي أنه يريد الزواج من هذه الفتاة ويطلب مني مساعدته على إقناعها بالإسلام بأي شكل وفكرت كثيرا .*
*ووجدت أن صديقة الفتاة (د) الحميمة جدا مسلمة ولكنها مسلمة متدينة ورغم ذلك فهي تعتبر تلك النصرانية أختها ، ذهبت إلي الزميلة المسلمة وتكلمت معها عن فساد العقيدة النصرانية وعن قوله تعالى [ولن يرضى عنك اليهود والنصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم ] وقوله أيضا [ يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تتخذوا اليهود والنصارى بعضهم أولياء بعض ومن يتولهم منكم فأنه منهم إن الله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين] وان الجهاد ضدهم فريضة واجبة على كل مسلم ومسلمة علاوة على أنها سوف يكتب لها أنها ساهمت في نصرة الإسلام وأيضا لها قيراط في الجنة و اقتنعت الزميلة المسلمة وسألتنا ماذا تفعل ، أخبرتها أن لا تظهر لها أي كراهية بل تكون المعاملة عادية جدا بل ويجب أن توطد علاقة الصداقة أكثر في الفترة القادمة .*
*وذهبت إلي صيدلي مسلم زميل لنا في جمعيتنا الشرعية وطلبت منه عقار الذي يتناوله يكون مغيب العقل ( هلاوس) وأخبرته بالسبب فوافق طمعا في نصرة الإسلام وقيراط في الجنة والحوريات وأخذت الحبوب إلي الزميلة المسلمة وقلت لها أن تذيب قرصين في كوب لبن مع وجبة الإفطار ثم قرصين في طبق الغذاء الذي سوف تتناوله د ثم قرصين مع كوب زبادي وعندما تلاحظ عليها تغير تتصل بنا .*
*وحدث ما تم وبدأت الفتاة (د) تهلوس وتأتي بتصرفات غير موزونة وذهبنا إلي شقة الفتيات أنا وهذا الشاب الأخر وكان معي كاميرا فيديو صغيرة وكاميرا فوتوغرافية وظلنا نمزح معها وهي تمزح ولكنها لم تشعر بما كنا نفعله إلي أن حدث وجّردها الشاب من ملابسها في غرفة النوم والباقي أنتم تعلمونه جيدا وكنت أقوم بالتصوير لمده ثلاث ساعات وأفاقت الفتاة التي وجدتها نفسها فقدت بكارتها وطهارتها وصرخت وتشنجت وسبتنا وسبت الإسلام ونبي الإسلام وحاولت تمزيق المصحف الشريف الذي كان موجودا مع صديقتها . *
*ولكني أظهرت لها شريط الفيديو والصور التي كانت مثل المقصلة على رقبتها فالشريط والصور سوف يتم طبعهما وتوزيعهما على كل الأسر المسيحية والشباب المسيحي وأيضا أسرتها ، وأسرتها أسرة شديدة الصيت وستكون الفضيحة مدوية وبكت (د) ونزلت لتقبيل الأحذية وحّلفتنا بكل غالي ونفيس لدينا ولكن كل توسلاتها ذهبت أدراج الرياح والآن عليكي أن تقومي بتنفيذ كل ما نطلبه منك وإلا أنتي عارفة مصيرك وخصوصا أن أخوتك وأقاربك سوف يقتلونكي لو شاهدوا تلك الصور أو عرفوا بأمر الفيلم اللي صوريته و رضخت المسكينة .*
*وكنت متهللا وأنا أرى دموع الانكسار والكآبة في عينها وذهبت معنا لمدة خمسة عشر يوما للجمعية الشرعية لإعدادها فكريا وتم عمل ما يشبه غسيل المخ لها بواسطة عدد من الشيوخ لم تكن تلك المسكينة على مقدرة أن تجادلهم بل كانت باكية اغلب الوقت . *
*والآن حان موعد الذهاب إلي مديرية الأمن وعليكي أن تنفذي كل كلمة بالحرف عندما يسألك ضابط أمن الدولة لماذا تريدي إشهار إسلامك قولي له أنني قد حلمت بالرسول محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام يقول لي السلام عليكم يا عائشة و رحمة الله وبركاته وكان معه نبي الله عيسى الذي حياني بتحية الإسلام وتبرأ من النصارى الحاليين وشهد بأن لا إله إلا الله وأنه عبد الله ورسوله وأن سيدنا محمد رسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وقام بتقبيل رأس سيدنا محمد وأنه سيدنا عيسى قال لي :- رددي أمام قوله تعالى [ أن من يرتضي بغير الإسلام دينا فلن يقبله الله منه وهو في الآخرة من الخاسرين] *
*وفعلت ذلك أمام ضابط أمن الدولة ولكن أسرتها لها شأن كبير ولها أثنين أخوات ضابط فطلبوا الحضور إليها وبكت أمها ولكنها سبت أمها وسبت القساوسة الذين حضروا .وكل ذلك كان مرتب ومتفق عليه وأعلنها هنا وبكل صدق أن كل جلسات النصح والإرشاد التي رتبنا إليها كانت ما هي إلا مسرحيات و تمثليات قانونية معدة ومرتبة ومتفق عليها مع أفراد الأمن، وتكررت الجلسة مع د وحضر إليها قسيس ثان وثالث ولكنها لن تقدر إلا على ما نقوله نحن فقط لها،( دائما تقول الفتاة : وأنتم مالكم، أنا مقتنعة ،أنا حرة ، ربنا يهديكم) وأخيرا تم إنهاء الإجراءات الرسمية ونطقت د بالشهادتين وأنجزنا لها أوراقها الجديدة في خلال 48 ساعة باسمها الإسلامي الجديد عائشة عبد الله المهدي ، وتحقق ما خططنا له استفاد هذا الشاب المسلم من إيقاعه بتلك المسكينة وقبض مكافأته التي كانت مبلغ كبير وذلك لأن الفتاة أهلها من علية القوم عند النصارى وأخذت منه نسبة 25 % من حصته التي قبضها إضافة إلي مبلغ مخصص خاص لي لأني كنت من ضمن الأفراد المتعاونين .*
*وحدث كل ما توقعناه من ذل ومهانة لتلك الأسرة المسيحية بعد فقد بنتهم فوالدتها باعت صيدليتها بثمن بخس ووالدها باع عيادته وقوموا بتصفية جميع أعمالهم و اتجهوا نحو زحام العاصمة وضجيجها البشري لعلهم يهربون من الفضيحة . وتم عمل عقد قران اختنا في الإسلام عائشة على أخونا المجاهد ياسر و المسكينة أوهمت نفسها بالسعادة و أنها بذلك أصبحت على دين الحق فعاشت حياتها ولكنها أصبحت مرذولة من أم زوجها وشقيقاته. لم تبقى على ذمة زوجها ياسر إلا شهرين فقط 60يوم بالتمام والكمال بعدها شعر ياسر أنه أخذ متعته وكفايته منها ولا داعي أن يظل مبليا بتلك البلية وقام بتطليقها و أصبحت عائشة بلا مأوى وطبعا هذه أختنا في الإسلام فلا يصح أن تنام في الشارع أخذتها لمقر جمعية شرعية للمبيت بها والعمل بها عاملة نظافة في العيادة الطبية نظير إقامتها وأكلها ظلت على هذا الحال لمدة ثلاث أشهر هي عدتها الشرعية إلي أن جاء عريسها المسلم المنتظر الذي لما علم بقصتها طلب أن يتزوجها .*
*كان هذا العريس عربجي كارو متزوج ولديه 6 أطفال ويعمل صباحا عاملا في ورش الصيانة بديوان عام المحافظة وحاولت المسكينة أن تستعطفنا لكي لا نزوجها هذا العريس ولكن توسلاتها وبكائها لم يجد أي طريق للقلوب الحجرية وتزوجت العامل وذاقت معه كل صنوف الذل والعذاب كان عليها أن تعمل لكي يأكل هو وزوجته وأولاده عملت في المنازل وعملت بائعة خضار ، كان كل من يراها لا يصدق نفسه أن هذه هي الفتاة بنت الناس المحترمين بنت الدكتور والدكتورة الطالبة الجامعية التي كانت حلم بعيد لأي شاب من دينها لحسبها ومدى ثقل أسرتها ، تحولت المسكينة لمجرد شبح وحدث لها مثل ما حدث مع زوجها الأول تم طلاقها بعد خمسة أشهر لكنها لم تتزوج ثانية فهي تزوجت مرتين ولها شريط فيديو وصور فوتوغرافية منتشرة من أيام ما كانت نصرانية وبالتالي أصبحت عند المسلمين كتلة من النجاسة ثم لم تجد المسكينة مكان للمبيت إلا في معسكر خيام للإيواء العاجل ظلت تعيش هناك معيشة غير آدمية .*
*وأخيرا رفعت عينها للسماء وتذكرت فاديها وحبيبها ومخلصها وصرخت إليه بكل قلبها ارحمني أنا الخاطئة. وتحنن الله عليها واستجاب لها ، وقتها كنت قد حصلت على سر المعمودية المقدسة سرا وسألت عن كل فتاة من الفتيات المتأسلمات وعلمت ما وصل إليه حالها البائس وذهبت إليها مع زوجتي العزيزة والتي عادت قبلها للحظيرة ولأحضان الكنيسة وتكلمت معها زوجتي عن إذا ما كانت ترغب في الرجوع مثلها و لم تصدق د نفسها وبكت بكاء مرا كانت دموع التعزية والتوبة والحزن والفرح معا وأخذتها هذه المرة إلي منزلي الجديد وصلينا في تلك الليلة ورنمنا معا أنا وهي وزوجتي ، و الآن يجب عمل ما يجب علينا أن نفعله نحو أسرتها وإبلاغ أسرتها بحال أبنتهم فأرسلت إليهم أحد أقارب زوجتي ومعه أحد الأباء الكهنة وتحدثوا عن الابن الضال ورجوعه وبكت أمها وأبيها وأخواتها وتمنوا لو رأوها . *
*وتحدد ميعاد للمقابلة السعيدة في كنيسة مشهورة بالقاهرة تحدث بها الكثير من المعجزات والعجائب بقوة يد الله العالية وكانت مقابلة تجعل الحجر يبكي لم يحدث أي شئ مما توقعته لم يحدث أي إهانة لها من أهلها بل وجدتهم متلهفين عليها يقبلونها وكل واحد يريد أن يحتنضها ويقبلها ، ولا عجب فالمسيحية دين الحب والتسامح والمغفرة لم أتمالك نفسي فبكيت بكاء شديدا من شدة التأثر بما رأيت من حب وكنت أسأل نفسي لماذا كنا نفعل ذلك بالمسيحيين ، كنت دائما أحتقر ابتساماتهم التي تظهر في وجوهنا كلما نقدناهم أو سببنا لهم أي إيذاء أو إهانة وكنت أقول أن هذه الابتسامات ابتسامات خبيثة لأنهم أقلية ولا يمكنهم أن يظهروا للمسلمين أي اعتراض وإلا فمصيرهم معروف ولكني الآن فهمت سر تلك الابتسامة ، *
*أنها الحب والتسامح والمغفرة أنها محبة الأعداء ومسالمتهم تلك الخصلة الموجودة في المسيحيين فقط . بعد المقابلة بين د وأسرتها توجهت معهم لمنزلهم معززة مكرمة أخذوها بكل الحنان والحب فعلوا بها كما فعل الأب عندما عاد إليه أبنه الضال فذهبت أمها شراء ملابس تليق بها وذهب والدها لشراء مشغولات ذهبية تليق بتلك الفتاة بنت المسيح الملك وأقاموا احتفال أسري بهيج والدها ووالدتها رددوا كلمة ذكرت في الكتاب المقدس [ أبنتنا هذه كانت ميتة فعاشت وكانت ضالة فوجدت ] وعادت د لحضن الحبيب عادت لها كرامتها وشموخها وبهائها عاد لها جمالها الملائكي الذي كان موجود بها من قبل، عاد لها البريق والضياء . تم رفع تقديم طلب للمجلس الإكليريكي بعودتها للمسيحية وتمت الموافقة وتطوع أحد المحامين المسيحيين برفع قضية لها لاسترجاع أسمها المسيحي وبطاقتها الأصلية وحكمت لهم المحكمة وتعيش أختنا الآن في فرنسا تخدم مع زوجها المسيحي و ابنتها دينا بالكنيسة القبطية هناك.وليتمجـــــــــــــــد اسم الرب*
*الفتاة : ن م م *
*فتاة ريفية تعيش في إحدى القرى تتعلم بالمرحلة الثانوية تعليم متوسط أسرتها متوسطة الحال كانت متعلقة عاطفيا بوالدها أكثر من والدتها ، تذهب للكنيسة للصلاة والخدمة وتحضر مؤتمرات روحية وتشتري شرائط عظات وتعشق مشاهدة أفلام وسير القدسيين والشهداء وشفعيها المقرب إليها الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس ،*
*أختنا (ن) تعلقت بحب شاب مسيحي مكافح يعمل في شركات السياحة والقرى السياحة ، شاب عصامي أسس نفسه بنفسه وساعد أسرته الريفية الفقيرة وساهم في تزويج أخواته وتعليم أخوته ، علاقته بالكنيسة جيدة جدا فهو شماس لا يفوته قداس ولا تسبحة ولا عشية استطاع عمل بيت زوجية صغير في تلك القرية التي عدد المسيحيين بها لا يزيد عن الربع إلا أنهم يمتلكون أغلب الأراضي الزراعية في تلك القرية والحياة تسير بهدوء .*
*وكانت الأم غير راضية عن حب ابنتها البريء لذلك الشاب وحاولت بكل الطرق أن تثني ابنتها عن حبها وللأسف كانت تلك الأم قاسية أزيد من اللازم وتضربها ضرب شديدا وتهين كرامتها أمام زميلاتها وصديقاتها ، وحاولت الأم تزويج ابنتها لأبن شقيقها ولكن رفضت الفتاة بكت ، تشجنت ، قامت بالاتصال بوالدها الذي يعمل بهيئة النقل العام بالقاهرة الكبرى طالبة منه الحضور لنجدتها ولم يروق للأم هذا التصرف فأحضرت الأم أخوتها الرجال لتأديب الابنة المارقة وحضروا فعلا وقاموا بضربها وسط الشارع بالأحزمة الجلد و اللطمات على الوجه والفتاة واقفة مذهولة ، جريت من شدة الضرب في الشارع تستغيث بأي شخص ولكنها دخلت باب أول بيت وجدته مفتوح في وجهها واكن منزل زميلاتها وصديقتها المسلمة وبدأ الحوار:** هم مالهم بيكي عاوزين منك إيه وليه بيضربوكي كده*
*** أنتي بردوا تتضربي بالقسوة دى *
*** ده مش كلام أنتي مقامك أكبر من كده *
*** و إيه اللي مخليكي صابرة على الذل ده *
*** أنتي ليكي اللي يقدرك ويحبك مش اللي يبهدلك كده*
*كل هذا الكلام قيل للفتاة وهي باكية متأثرة وموجوعة من ضرب أهلها و إهانتهم لها*
*وكان شقيق تلك الفتاة المسلمة يعمل لدينا مشرف عمال خرسانة اسمه حسن أبو زيد وحضر لي وأخبرني بكل ما حدث وأيقنت على الفور أنها صيد سهل وثمين وسألته هل ترغب في خدمة دينك ونصرة الله ورسوله فأجاب نعم بالتأكيد فقلت له انك تعرض الزواج على تلك الفتاة و أنا سوف أذهب معك للتحدث معها ، وبالفعل ذهبت وتحدثت معها في أن الإسلام رحيم بأبنائه وبناته وان هذه الأسرة المسيحية لا تستحق أن تكوني منهم ولهم وأنتي نعمة عظيمة وهم لا يقدرونها .*
*وملأت رأسها بفكرة الانتقام من أمها وكسر رقبتها و أنها تجيب راس أمها الأرض و أنها بكده بتهرب من القهر والذل وسوف تتزوج شاب يصونها ويقدرها وسوف نعطيكم شقة جاهزة ونقوم بتعيينك بعد حصولك على الدبلوم ولكن ركزت على فكرة الانتقام من أمها و أخوالها وانك لو أسلمتي تجيبي دماغهم في الطين ، ورتبت فكرة هروبها ، كانت فكرة الهروب تعتمد على أن تذهب الصديقة المسلمة لمنزل الفتاة المسيحية لتقول للأم أن بنتها سوف تبيت عندهم حتى ترتاح أعصابها .*
*وكان ثاني يوم موعد تعميد أبن أحد أخوال هذه الفتاة فذهبوا جمعيا لأحد الأديرة لحضور قداس وتعميد الطفل ، وجاءوا لأخذ أبنتهم التي رفضت الذهاب معهم بحجة الغضب وراقبنا الأسرة المسيحية وعرفنا أنهم تحركوا بسيارة للذهاب إلي غرضهم فذهبت الفتاة (ن) إلي منزلها وجمعت شطنة ملابسها وركبت سيارة أجرة مع الشاب المسلم للتوجه لمركز الشرطة وقابلت معاون المباحث طالبة منه إنهاء إجراءات إشهار الإسلام ولكنه قال لما سنك يكمل 18 سنة دلوقت أنا ما أقدرش لو مصرة روحي هاتي شهادة تسنين أو روحي الأزهر يشوفوا لك صرفة . *
*وعلى الفور أمرت الشاب المسلم أن يتوجه مباشرة لشقة بميدان الجيزة ومن هناك لمكتب أمن الدولة ، و أمن الدولة بدورهم قالوا نفس الكلام عن موضوع السن ، واتصلت بالشيخ أبو اليزيد بقرية برما بطنطا طالبا مساعدته في إخفاء الفتاة فوافق على الفور وذهبنا بالفتاة إلي منزله *
*وهنا بدأ لنا دور آخر مع الأدوية والعقاقير فكنا نقوم بعمل غسيل للمخ بواسطة مجموعة من الشيوخ وكانت الفتاة تعاطى أنواع معينة من العقاقير تجعلها مسلوبة الإرادة وتتقبل أي كلام يقال لها وبقيت الفتاة في منزل الشيخ أبو اليزيد مده تزيد عن ثلاث أسابيع *
*وقتها كانت قريتها الهادئة اشتعلت طائفيا بسبب تلك الفتاة القاصر خصوصا بعد تصرف رئيس مباحث المركز الذي توجه للقرية شاتما متوعدا قائلا : " البنت تشهر إسلامها واللي هيفتح بقه أنا هعتقله فأزداد المسيحيين هياجا بسبب تلك الكلام وبدأت المشاحنات من جانب المسيحيين ضد المسلمين وحدث اعتداء من أحدهم على منزل الأسرة المسلمة التي أختفت أبنتهم مع أبنهم في مكان مجهول وحوصرت القرية بالمدرعات والأمن المركزي أكثر من 45 يوما والحق أقول أنه لولا شجاعة المسيحيين ما كانت لهذه الفتاة أمل في الرجوع . *
*ثم غيرنا مكان إقامتها من بيت الشيخ أبو اليزيد إلي منزل الشيح محمد بقرية الكنيسة بالغربية وظلت هناك 10أيام على نفس المنوال ونفس جرعات الأدوية ونفس الجلسات مع شيوخ الإسلام والأحوال وغيرنا محل إقامتها مرة أخرى للقاهرة عند أسرة مسلمة تقيم بحي المهندسين ثم الشقة بميدان الجيزة كل هذا الوقت تمكنا من تزوير شهادة ساقط قيد بواسطة الشيخ ناجى يادم بالبحيرة بأن الفتاة سنها 22 عاما وهذا الرجل يقوم بتأدية خدمات جليلة لجمعيتنا ولكل جمعية تعمل معنا في نفس الهدف.*
*وذهبنا للأزهر وأنهينا الإجراءات اللازمة وصار اسمها إسلاميا ولكننا علمنا أن الأحوال الطائفية ليست على ما يرام بتلك القرية وأن المسيحيين بدءوا في توزيع منشورات ضد الإسلام وقاموا بالاعتداء على شباب مسلمين وتوجهت خلسة لصلاة الجمعة بتلك القرية وبعد انتهاء الصلاة قام عدد من الشباب المسيحيين بالاعتداء علينا وأحدثوا بنا إصابات وأنا أصبت بجرح قطعي في جبهتي أستلزم عمل خياطة من 6عزر ومازال أثر تلك الإصابة موجود للآن . *
*وحدث أن تدخل لصالح المسيحيين أحد قيادات حزب مصري معارض من المسلمين وعضو بالبرلمان لصالح أهل الفتاة المسيحيين وتم تصعيد الموقف لوزير الداخلية الذي أمر بإحالة الموضوع كله للتحقيق وأحضرنا الفتاة لمنزل الشيخ ياسر بمركز سمالوط لتقييم عنده لحين ما نرى ما تنتهي إليه التحقيقات الأمنية وتوجهنا بها لمكان آخر وهو منزل المهندس إبراهيم عبد العزيز عضو بأحد الجمعيات الشرعية ومهندس بالهيئة الاقتصادية العامة لمياه الشرب والصرف الصحي وأصدقاءه الشيخ يسري والشيخ خالد وكان يجب إنهاء المشكلة لصالح الإسلام خصوصا بعد تدخل منظمة حقوق الأنسان وإضراب شقيقة الفتاة المسيحية عن الطعام .*
*وخلال المدة الطويلة لغياب ن كنا مواظبين على إعطائها جرعات الأدوية وجلسات مع شيوخ و داعيات مسلمات يوميا ولفترات طويلة والآن التعليمات الأمنية صريحة يتم سؤال الفتاة سؤال مباشر عن مدى اقتناعها بالدين الإسلامي فإذا أقرت بالإيجاب تذهب الفتاة لجلسات نص بمعرفة المطرانية ولا يتم اعتماد إشهار إسلامها إلا عندما تبلغ سن 18 سنة القانوني وليس حسب شهادة ساقط القيد المستخرجة بأوراق مزورة وإذا أقرت أنها غير مقتنعة تسلم لأسرتها فورا مع توقيع الجزاء القانوني على أفراد الشرطة المتورطين وكان أهم شخصية متورطة هو المقدم إسماعيل أدهم البركاوي رئيس مباحث المركز والذي صدر قرار بنقله لمحافظة نائية و استبعاده خارج المباحث نهائيا . *
*وبدأنا في التحضير لمقابلة الفتاة ن مع مندوب الداخلية وكانت تقول لنا حاضر هعمل اللي تقولوا عليه ولكنها كانت تخدعنا وحضرت سيارة الشرطة أخذت الفتاة مرتدية الخمار الإسلامي لمقر مديرية الأمن لمقابلة والدها أولا وكاهن كنيستها وبمجرد أن رأت والدها أنهارت باكية وارتمت تحت قدمه تقبل حذاءه وتطلب منه أن يأخذها إلي أختها التي قلنا لها أن أختك عاملة إضراب ولازم توقعي على أنك أسلمتي باقتناع عشان أختك تفك الإضراب وإلا أختك ممكن تموت فكانت ن حزينة على أختها ولكنها خائفة منا خوف رهيب *
*وذهبت لمقابلة مندوب الداخلية وسألها عن حقيقة إسلامها ففوجئ بأنها تسب الإسلام والمسلمين وتطلب الانتقام منا جمعيا وقرر تسليم الفتاة أهلها وإلغاء شهادة الأزهر الشريف بإسلامها بعد عرض الأمر على المكتب الفني للنيابة العامة وكانت لنا أكبر ضربة وشعرنا أن رأسنا ورأس المسلمين أصبحت في الطين بسببها وسبب الشباب النصراني الذي أشعل النيران .وسافرت الأسرة لمقر عمل الوالد وسكنوا بمنطقة قليوب وحاولت أنا كثيرا بكل الطرق أن أمارس عليها أني مغرم بها أني أيضا مستعد للتنصير من اجلها ولكن كل محاولاتي بائت بالفشل بل أنني كدت أفقد حياتي على يد الشاب المسيحي الذي كانت (ن) تحبه . هي الآن تعمل بمكتب محامي مسيحي شهير وأم لثلاثة أطفال .وليتمجد أسم الرب*
*الفتاة : ب ج م*
*كانت أيضا فتاة ريفية تدرس بالجامعة ومشكلتها تتكرر وهي مشكلة قسوة الأهل المبالغ فيها جدا ، فتاة رقيقة الملامح ضعيفة الجسم قصيرة القامة ، طيبة لدرجة السذاجة *
*كانت تستقل سيارة ميكروباص يوميا من قريتها إلي كليتها وأحيانا بالعكس كانت دائما تركب في الكابينة الأمامية للسيارة ورأيتها لفتت نظرية بملامحها الطفولية الحلوة ولكني شاهدت ثعبان حول رقبتها وهو الصليب الذهبي الصغير ، سألت عنها السائق وأسمه علي الصاوى فقال أنها طالبة جامعية دائما تركب معه وعلي هذا كان مسلم علماني ولكنه اهتدى للتدين على يدي وتحدثت معه عن النصارى والحرب ضدهم وكيف عليه أن يؤدي فريضة الجهاد وأن الحرب خدعة مع هؤلاء الملاعين ، وأنه يمكن أنه يكتب له قيراطا بالجنة إذا قام بنصرة دين الله وإعلاء كلمة رسوله .*
*وبدأت أقوم بعمل خطة محكمة استخدمت كثيرا ومازالت تستخدم أحذر منها بشدة لأنها منتشرة حاليا ، اشتريت عدد من الكتيبات المسيحية والصور من أحد المكتبات و اتفقت مع علي أن ّيّدعي بأنه مسيحيا ويقوم في كل مرة تركب معه هذه الفتاة (ب) بإعطائها كتيب أو صورة عند نزولها من الميكروباص و تكرر الأمر وتعرفت الفتاة على علي قائلا لها بأن أسمه سمعان وتوطدت الصلة وكان علي ينتظرها يوميا لتوصليها لقريتها أو لأي مكان تريده وحدث وخرجا سويا للتنزه في أحد الحدائق العامة وتكررت النزهة ، فتحت (ب) قلبها لسمعان المزيف الذي أزداد من لعبه للدور بتشغيل شرائط ترانيم داخل سيارته عندما يكون مع (ب) وحدهما فتحت له قلبها واشتكت له من قسوة الأب وكيف أنه له طبع صعيدي جاف جدا ومن الذين يعتبرون خلفة البنات مصيبة .*
*استمر هذا الوضع سبعة أشهر كاملة هي متأكدة أنه سمعان ومسيحي وتتصل به في منزله لأنه يعيش وحيدا وتطلب مقابلته وتذهب إليه لتشكو من أبوها وهو يرتب على يدها ويمسح على يدها ، وطابت الثمرة وحان وقت قطفها وأبلغته بالخطوة التالية وهو أقنعها بالهرب والاختباء في أحد الأديرة ثم الزواج وتم فعلا و أقتنعت (ب) بالفكرة وحددت ساعة الصفر مع سمعان المزيف وقت عندما لا يكون أحد في منزل (ب) يأخذها السائق إلي منزلها لتجمع حاجتها ومن شدة سذاجتها أخذت معها كتابها المقدس وذهبنا إلي أسرة مسلمة وهنا ظهرت المفاجئة :*
*· اسمعي بأه حان الوقت لنتكلم بصراحة*
*· أنتي مستحيل ترجعي البيت لأنهم أكيد عرفوا أنك طفشتي و أبوكي لو شافك هيدبحك*
*· مفيش مفر قدامك خلاص*
*· يلا ألبسي الحجاب *
*· و أختارنا لك أسم مسلم أختارنا لك زينب على اسم السيدة زينب رضي الله عنه و أرضاها *
*· توسلت بكت حاولت مناقشتنا ولا من مجيب*
*· لو عاوزة تروحي روحي بس أحنا مش مسئولين عنك لو أتقتلتى*
*وخافت المسكينة خوف لدرجة وصل بها لتبول لا إرادي وصرخت ولطمت من هول المفاجئة ولكن حل الصدمة موجود ببعض الأدوية المهدئة التي كنا نستخدمها نحن لهذه الأسباب ، وفضلت (ب) ألا تعود لأسرتها خوفا من القتل استمرت فترة وجودها بالشقة شهر بكامله كانت تجلس مع الشيخ إبراهيم ساعة ونصف يوميا والسيدة هناء ساعة يوميا وكانت تجلس مع لمياء ساعة يوميا أي أنها في خلال الشهر كانت تجلس ثلاث ساعات ونصف تأخذ محاضرات إسلامية وأسئلة تشكيكية في النصرانية .*
*وحان الوقت وهناك في مديرية الأمن بعد إعدادها فكريا رفضت مقابلة والداها وتحاور معها قسيس لمدة ساعة ونصف لم يكن على لسانها سوى كلمة ربنا يهديكم زي ما هداني ولم تقل غيرها لدرجة أن القس طلب منها أن تقنعه هي بالإسلام لكنها لم تزد عن كلمتها ، وتم عقد قران زينب على علي الصاوى وذهبت للإقامة معه ولكنه حول حياتها لجحيم أكثر وحولت حياته لجحيم كنت أسمع من علي أنه يأمرها بأوضاع شاذة معينة لأنه كان ساديا وأن لم تستجب يضربها بخرطوم الغسيل وإطفاء أعقاب السجائر في أماكن حسّاسّة من جسدها، وهي كذلك كانت دائما الوجوم والبكاء والعويل ما أزداده هياجا عليها أزداد في إيذائها وضربها وإذلالها وطبعا كان علي قد قبض مكافأته المالية وقبضت أنا حصتي من المكافأة .تم طلاق زينب من علي بعد 53 يوما فقط وقد فقدت كل شئ فقدت دراستها وفقدت كرامتها و أسرتها وفقدت زملائها وأصدقائها أصبحت في نظرهم أحقر اسم لأحقر شئ وذهبت للعيش في بيت طالبات مغتربات مسلمات تعمل هناك عاملة نظافة وتقوم بإعداد الطعام ومباشرة احتياجات الطالبات دون أي أجر فقط نظير حجرة باردة تنام بها وما يسد رمقها اليومي وظلت هكذا 4 أشهر وتزوجت وطلقت وعاشت سنة وشهرين غريبة تائهة ولكن رحمة الرب واسعة وقلبه حنين لأنه إله رؤوف متحنن وعادت (ب) ، هي الآن تعيش في مدينة سيدني مع أسرتها الجديدة*
*وليتمجد اسم الرب *
*السيدة : ش ش ح*
*كانت تلك الأخت مسيحية أسميا لا هي باردة ولا حارة في مسيحيتها لم تعرف عن العقيدة المسيحية سوف قشور ولا شئ تعرف عن مسيحيتها سوى صليب ذهبي يتدلى في سلسلة حول رقبتها، خلال فترة دراستها بالجامعة سببت كثيرا من المشاكل لأهلها بسبب علاقتها المتعددة والمتشابكة مع الشباب ، كثيرا ما كان والدها يحضرها قسرا من مقابلة عاطفية أو من أي مكان آخر ، تعرفت على شاب مسيحي خادم أراد تقويم سلوكها وتزوجها رغم عدم موافقة آباء الكنيسة وعدم مباركة أسرته .*
*وعاشت السيدة مخلصة لفترة قصيرة جدا ثم بدأت تتمرد على الرجل الطيب ، أفتعلت معه خلافات كثيرة تافهة بلا أي سبب وكانت قد أنجبت منه طفلين ذكورا شكلهما جميل جدا ، واستلمت تعينها في مدرسة إعدادية وهناك شاهدت زميل سابق لها بالكلية واسمه خالد عبد الرحمن مكاوي وبدأت اللهو معه كان خالد فقير للغاية ويقوم بالتدريس خصوصيا من أجل جنهيات قليلة تساعده شهريا وكانت هي التي تأخذ نقود زوجها الأمين وتنفق على خالد واستغلت بعد مدرستها عن محل سكنها في تلك العلاقة .*
*وجاء لي خالد وأخبرني ، وأخبرته أنه سوف يحصل على مبلغ مالي كبير كان حوالي 7000 جنيه وممكن أتوسط له في 3000 زيادة أي 10000جنيه إذا استطاع أن يجعلها تشهر إسلامها *
*وبالفعل رتبت له مقابلة آثمة معها في شقته وأبلغت الشرطة التي ضبطتهم متلبسين وهناك في مباحث الآداب كان أمامها خيارين الأول عمل محضر رسمي وعرض القضية على النيابة والحل الثاني أن يتم إصلاح هذه الغلطة و أختارت الحل الثاني .*
*أفرجت عنها المباحث مؤقتا [الإفراج غير قانوني ] لحين ذهابها لمنزل أسرتها لأخذ قطعتين ملابس وعودتها للمديرية ومن هناك أصطحبها محمد عبد الظاهر المحامي بسيارة خاصة للأزهر وتم إنهاء الإجراءات وكان من المفروض أنها سوف تقوم برفع قضية على زوجها النصراني تطلب منها حضانة أولادها باعتبارها صاحبة الدين الأفضل وذلك لأن القانون المصري بنص على ذلك أنه إذا أعتنق أحد الزوجين الإسلام يحق له حضانه أولاده الأقل من سن 18 عاما *
*ولكن الزوج أخذ أولاده وأختفي خارج المحافظة إلي أن دبر له أحد الأباء الكهنة السفر للخارج ولم يعد. بعدما أسلمت السيدة ش احتفظت باسمها الأصلي ولم تغيره ولكن حياتها تغيرت انقلبت رأسا على عقب فالسيد خالد أخذ مبلغ 10000 جنيه أعطاها لأسرته الفقيرة وظلا يعيش مع (ش) على المعونات الغذائية من الأسر المسلمة التي تتصدق عليه لتشجيعه و مكافأته على نصرة دين الله .*
*والسيدة (ش) بكت دماء من لهفتها لرؤية أطفالها ومرت سنتين وكل ثانية تذبحها على أطفالها هذا غير شظف المعيشة وقلة الموارد وأنهكها المرض بسبب سؤ حالتها النفسية وسؤ التغذية وتحولت لشبح دميم الوجه وكثيرا ما تم إنقاذها من الانتحار .*
*وأخيرا طلقت من خالد بعد ما دفع له والدها عن طريقي بعد معموديتي مبلغ مائة ألف جنيه مصري وأخذ ابنته التي لم يعرفها عندما رأى شكلها كانت مثل شكل الابن الضال ورائحتها رائحة الخنازير ولولا والدها ما أحد يعرف ما كان يصل إليه مصيرها .*
*وتم اتخاذ الإجراءات مع المجلس الإكليريكي وكسبت القضية التي تطوع فيها محامين مسيحيين . زوجها رفض الرجوع إليها كزوجة لكنه يسمح لها برؤية أطفالها لمدة شهر واحد فقط في السنة ، هي الآن تعيش مع والدتها و شقيقها بعد وفاة والدها في أحد المدن الساحلية.*
*وليتمجد اسم الرب *
*السيدة : هـ ح غ*
*كانت سيدة متزوجة من موظف بسيط لكنه محترم ولديها أبن شاب محاسب وابنة طالبة بكلية الطب البشري وابنة طالبة بكلية طب الأسنان ، ولكنها كانت سيدة مستهترة رغم إخلاص زوجها وحبه لها ، كانت وللأسف ترهقه بالماديات ومع ذلك كان ملبيا لكل ما تطلبه أبناء هذه السيدة لديهم تعلق شديد بالكنيسة .*
*وحدث أن للسيدة زميل مسلم قد أرسل لمنزلها عامل خدمات معاونة لقضاء بعض الطلبات من شراء الخضراوات وشراء البقالة وأسطوانة الغاز أيضا تنظيف الشقة ، وكثيرا ما كان يذهب هذا العامل الجريء وتكون تلك السيدة بمفردها في الشقة ، وعرفت ذلك من الزميل المسلم للسيدة (هـ) واسمه محمود فرحات عبد الناصر ، واسم العامل حسين زكي عبد الباقي . *
*وطلبت أن أتكلم مع العامل حسين وتحدثت معه حول حربنا مع المشركين وأنه يجب عليه نصرة دين الله لينصره الله وعليه أن يجاهد حتى يكافأه الله وأنه سوف يعيش في قصرا بالجنة وسوف يختار حوريات العين بنفسه ، وسألني ماذا يفعل قلت له أن هذه السيدة من الواضح أنها صيد سهل وعليك أن تجعلها جارية متعة لك في منزلها وعلى سرير زوجها رغم أن هذا العامل يصغرها بـ 21 عاما . *
*وحدث ما طلبته وجاء ليخبرنا عما كان يفعله معها وأستمر ذلك الوضع شهور كانت تلك السيدة قد تعودت على الرذيلة فصار حسين هو المفضل لها عن زوجها لشبابه و فحولته عن زوجها ، كان تحدث بينهما أوضاع شاذة ، كانت لا تمر يومين على هذه السيدة دون ممارسة هذه الرذيلة وهنا جاءت ساعة الحسم ، فذهب إليها العامل قائلا:*
*· أنتي لذيذة أوى*
*· أنا مش قادر أستغني عنك*
*· ده مفيش بنت صغيرة بتعرف تعمل اللي أنتي بتعمليه*
*· و جوزك مش عارف قيمتك وأنتي مش واخده معه حقوقك الشرعية *
*· ده لما الزوج بيكون لا يعطي زوجته حقها الشرعي من حقها الطلاق*
*· وانتم ما عندكوش طلاق *
*· يبقا مفيش قدامنا غير حل واحد *
*· وده عشان نعرف نتمتع بحبنا *
*و وجدت تلك الكلمات الشيطانية طريقها داخل عقل تلك السيدة فذهبت صباحا إلي عملها وكنت أنا موجود هناك بصحبة محمد عبد الظاهر المحامي وبصحبة الشيخ خالد عضو أحد الجمعيات الشرعية وأخذنا السيدة (هـ) لمديرية الأمن وقابلت مسئول أمن الدولة الذي كان مستنكرا الوضع .*
*وحاول هذا المسئول إثناء السيدة عن عزمها ولكنها كانت معدة فكريا لتلك المقابلة وأي مقابلة مع أفراد أسرتها ، وحضرت أسرتها دخلوا إليها أولادها أبنها الشاب المحاسب وأبنتها و أبنتها الأخرى وحاولوا التحدث والتناقش معها ولكنها سبتهم قائلا أنتم كفار أولاد كافر وسبت زوجها المسكين الذي ركع أمامها لتعود معه ولكن كان قلبها صخرا وتم عمل الإجراءات وتم استخراج بطاقتها الجديدة في أقل من 24 ساعة والآن حان وقت الزواج من الحبيب .*
*وذهبت للبحث عنه ولم تجده كان قد قبض مكافأة مجزية 15000جنيه بالتمام والكمال وذهب للاستجمام وليخطب فتاة مسلمة قريبته وأخيرا وجدته السيدة (هـ) وسألته أنت فين يلا عشان نتجوز ، ولكنه سبها وبصق في وجهها : أنا اتجوزك أنتي يا ..... يا بنت ..... أنتي عاهرة يلا روحي اشتغلي في بيت للدعارة بالأجرة لكن أنا مسلم طاهر وأنتي ..... ولم تصدق نفسها أنها ضحت بزوجها وحياتها وأخوتها وأولادها من أجل هذا الرجل فكيف يكون هذا جزائها ولم لا فالتي تبيع رخيص سوف تباع رخيص والذي يشتري رخيص يرمي ما يشتريه في القمامة .*
*حاولت تلك السيدة الاتصال بأحد أفراد أسرتها ولكنها لم تجدهم فقد أخذ الأب أولاده و اختفى بهم ليهرب من العار الذي لحق به طول حياته وهرب الأبناء الذين وضعت رأسهم في الطين وكل أخواتها رفضوا مقابلتها وذهبت لتعيش مؤقتا في أحد الجمعيات الشرعية لحين تزوجيها أي تيس يرغب في ذلك .*
*لم يمر سوى شهرين أو أكثر قليلا وأثناء مرورها في طريق مصر أسوان الزراعي صدمتها سيارة شرطة وأصابتها إصابات شديدة ولم يكن السائق مخطئا فقد كانت تمشي شاردة الذهن تفكر في حظها وتندب حظها وتتذكر أولادها بل أن المارة في الشارع كانوا يصيحوا عليها لتنبته لخطورة الطريق لكنها لم تنتبه، وتسبب الحادث لها في عدة كسور وإصابات مميتة وحملتها الإسعاف لمستشفى المبرة المجاني ولم يذهب أحد من أسرتها لزيارتها حتى أخوتها رفضوا زيارتها ، ولم يذهب للسؤال عنها أي شخص سوي أنا ذهبت مرة واحدة وقمت بتسديد مبلغ مالي تحت حساب علاجها ودفع هذا المبلغ إمام مسجد مجاور ، *
*وظلت المسكينة في المستشفى عدة شهور وأجرت خلالها العديد من العمليات الجراحية و ها هي تخرج مصابة بعاهة في القدم فهي لن تستطيع أن تمشي كما كانت من قبل بل لابد من وجود عكاز معدن حتى لا تسقط على الأرض ولكن إلي أين تذهب وكيف تعيش؟ ومن يقوم بالصرف عليها ؟ لقد فقدت زوجها وأسرتها وأخواتها وكل أقاربها وأخيرا فقدت عملها ،*
*أخذها أهل الخير من بعض المسلمين لتعيش في شقة صغيرة بمنزل أحدهم في حي بولاق الدكّرور الشعبي بالقاهرة وقام بعمل بحث اجتماعي لها في وزارة الشئون الاجتماعية لتصرف مبلغ شهري قدره 25 جنيه فقط وهناك بعض تبرعات قليلة كانت لا غني ولا تسمن من جوع ، وظلت على هذا الحال سنتين ونصف أو ربما اكثر إلي أن تمت معموديتي . *
*وعليّ الآن أن أقوم بالتوبة بأثر رجعي فقررت الذهاب إليها ولكن لابد من مساعدة أسرتها ومساعدة أخوتها و ها مشكلة عويصة فأبنائها اعتبروا أنها ماتت وكذلك أخوتها أحدهم هدد بقتلها لو رأى وجهها ولابد الآن حتى تعود هذه السيدة من مساعدة الأهل ، وتطوع بإقناع أبنائها واخوتها أحد الأباء الأساقفة العموميين وأحد الأباء الرهبان وأخيرا يقتنع الأهل برؤيتها والتحدث معها .*
*ودبرت أنا هروبها هذه المرة لمحافظة قنا حيث يعيش زوجها مع أولاده مختفيا وهربا من الفضيحة والعار متعللا بأن زوجته توفيت وتمت المقابلة في منزل كاهن ، حدث جزء مما توقعته حيث قام أحد أخوتها بالبصق في وجهها وقام بخلع حذاءه لولا تدخل الكاهن وبعض الموجودين وأعلنت أمام الجميع أني أنا السبب في كل ذلك وأني أنا الذي طلبت من حسين العامل الإيقاع بها ومن يريد منكم الانتقام فلينتقم مني أنا ، أنا الذي أستحق القتل وليس هذه السيدة ، وهم بناتها بتقبيل يديها وتأثر الجميع وبكينا جمعيا .*
*وسأل الأب الكاهن والذي كان ضليعا في الإسلاميات بالتناقش معها في المسائل العقائدية التي زعمت أنها أعتنقت الإسلام بسببها فأعلنت أنها لم تجد أي شئ في العقيدة المسيحية تدعو للكفر ولا تفقه شئ في الإسلام بل أنها لا تحفظ الفاتحة المكية المفروض على كل مسلم حفظها ليبدء بها صلاته ، وتم إدخالها بيت مكرسات وعمل مقابلات معها للتأكد من صحة توبتها ومن صدق رغبتها في الرجوع ومن صدق ندمها وتحقق ذلك ، وتم عمل اللازم وانتهت كل الإجراءات بصعوبة شديدة جدا وتعقيدات رهيبة ، و لولا تمجد الله بالمعجزات العديدة ما كانت تستطيع العودة لأسرتها وبناتها و ابنها . *
*وليتمجد اسم الرب *


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: خطف البنات و اسلمتهم في مصر حقيقة الموقف و ابعاده*

*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_975.htm خطف فتيات وزوجــــــــات الأقباط*​*عصابات الإجرام الإسلامية وخطف القاصرات وإغتصابهن *
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_999.htm العصابات الإسلامية الإجرامية تخطف 19 فتاة قبطية مسيحية قاصرة*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1277.htm خطف فتاتين قاصرتين والإعتداء عليهم وإلباسهم الحجاب*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_3702.htm فتاة قاصرة تختفى من أسيوط وتظهر فى الدقهلية*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_3704.htm تستر البوليس فى مصر على جرائم إختطاف القاصرات القبطيات المسيحيات - إختطاف ماريان‏ ‏كمال‏ ‏لبيب*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1000.htm مذكرات شيطان تفضح أساليب الجماعات الإسلامية الإجرامية الحكومية فى خطف وأجبار فتيات القبط وتغيير عقيدتهن المسيحية بأساليب شريرة*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1019.htm حادثة أختفاء زوجة أحد الكهنة الأم وفاء قسطنطين - فقامت المظاهرات من الأقباط وعندما رجعت إلى الكنيسة كانت مخدرة *
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1282.htm اعتصام للاقباط بالمحله بعد خطف طفله عمرها 15 سنه*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1020.htm دكتور فى أستراليا يستغيث لأن مسلم من الجماعات الإسلامية خطف أخته*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1021.htm بداية إختطاف الرجال بأساليب جديدة*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1022.htm حالات مختلفة من خطف الفتيات وإجبارهن على الإسلام بطرق مختلفه وإغتصابهن*​*عصابات الإسلام الإجرامية وتشويه جسد ووجه القبطيات المسيحيات بماء النار*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1023.htm المسلمون يلقون ماء النار (الأحماض المركزة الحارقة) على فتيات الأقباط*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_4019.htm مسلم يشوه مدرسة قبطية مسيحية بماء النار*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1214.htm تمثيلية بين البوليس وخاطف بنت مسيحية قبطية*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1276.htm بطريق الصدفة عادت زوجة قبطية مختطفة إلى زوجها لتكشف تفاصيل مثيرة*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1278.htm خطفت والأهل يقولون أغيثونا*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1279.htm تصريح خطير لوكيل مطرانية أسيوط عن خطف الفتيات القبطيات*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1280.htm خطفوا زوجتى ولكنى أريـــــــــــــد أبنى*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1281.htm حالة أختطاف جديدة بالأسكندرية*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1283.htm بنات قبطيات خطفهم مسلمين لأجبارهم على أعتناق الإسلام ثم عــــــــــــــادوا*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_2180.htm مسلم ينتحل شخصية مسيحى ليخطف قبطية*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_2181.htm قبطية وجدو سعيد المسلم*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_2182.htm تزوير وفساد فى الشهر العقارى*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_2196.htm وزارة الداخليه تلغى جلسات النصح والأرشاد*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_2198.htm البوليس والأمن يتستر على الجانى*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_2199.htm إختطاف سالى نادر ناشد ميخائيل سيدة مسيحية وطفليها فى محافظة الأقصر*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_2200.htm اختفاء فتاة مسيحية*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_3170.htm قضية‏ ‏المسيحيات‏ ‏المختفيات*​خطف نساء وفتيات القبط سنة 2007م 
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_2197.htm تنظيم سري لأسلمة الشباب القبطي في نجع حمادي*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_3701.htm مسلم يعاكس راهبة مسيحية فرفعت عليه الشبشب فقام بخطفها وإغتصابها *
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_3703.htm أسئلة وراء إختطاف قنا*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_3705.htm قبول‏ ‏حالات‏ ‏إشهار‏ ‏الإسلام‏ ‏من‏ ‏جانب‏ ‏الفتيات‏ ‏المسيحيات‏ ‏القاصرات*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_3806.htm**اختفاء فتاة مسيحية بالمحلة - الأقباط واصلوا التجمهر أمس أمام كنيسة العذراء بالمحلة بسبب اختفاء أمل*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_3707.htm الأنبا بيشوى والأنبا ميخائيل يعتصمون بسبب إختطاف فتيات*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_3708.htm إختطاف القاصرات وإشهار إسلامهم : القانون المصري التائه بين القوانين الوضعية والقواعد الشرعية*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_3709.htm عائلة مسلمة تقتل طفل قبطى لأنه يحمى أخته من معاكستهم*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_3711.htm خطف فتاة قاصر نورا‏ ‏أيوب‏ ‏سند‏ ‏أيوب*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_4602.htm اختطاف أم وبناتها من حصة مليج - شبين الكوم – منوفية - مصر تم نقل الخبر فى /10/2007م *
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_4603.htm التحرش الناشطة قبطية بهالة المصرى وأبنتها والفاعل مجهول حتى ولو كان من البوليس أو عضو مجلس الشعب وذلك بطريقة الفبركة المصرية وإعطاء بيانات وهمية 28 - 10 - 2007*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_4751.htmشخص مسلم يعترف للشرطة بالزواج العرفي من ابنتهم المسيحية ويتهمهم بخطفها والأمن يحتجزهم بقسم الشرطة ويخرج أمر بإعتقال أبنهم*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_4752.htm بالصوت والصورة مسلمين يغتصبون فتاة مسيحية لإجبارها على الإسلام*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_4753.htm مسلم سنه 38 عام خطف قاصر من أسنا ومظاهرة من 80 قبطى أمام الشرطة لإرجاع إبنتهما*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_4754.htm فى 30/11/2007م إختفت فتاة قبطية من قرية العباسة كوم أمبو*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_4755.htm فى 29/11/2007 بعد إختفاء جانيت من القصير بالبحر الأحمر الأنبا ثاؤفليوس أسقف البحر الأحمر يستغيث من الجهاز الأمني وظباط أمن الدوله يحذرونه قائلين : الأنبا ثاؤفليوس بأنه إن لم يغلق فمه سيتم خطف أربع بنات آخرين*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_4756.htm فى 5/12/2007م قاصر أخرى ركبت الميكروباص ولم تنزل منه*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_4757.htm فى ٧ ديسمبر ٢٠٠٧ م أختطفت فتاة قبطية سنها 15 سنة مركز بدر في محافظة البحيرة*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_4758.htm فى 9/11/2007م أختطفت حنان‏ ‏نبيل‏ ‏فؤاد‏ عمرها 12 سنة من جبل الطير بالمنيا*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_4759.htm يخطفون ثلاثة من عائلة واحدة*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_5162.htm ديسمبر 2007م تحذير من الأنبا يوأنس لقبطيات كنيسة العذراء بالزيتون*​خطف نساء وفتيات القبط سنة 2008م 
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_4760.htm فى 21 /9/1989م خطف فتاة قاصر من الإسكندرية أسمها ماريان نصحى ميخائيل جرجس*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_5161.htm فى 16/1/2008 إختفت أمانى فاروق وثلاثة أولادها الصغار بفارسكور بدمياط*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_5186.htm أستغاثة من دير العذراء الأثرى الشهير بدير درنكة*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_4331.htm محاولات خطف وقتل مادلين المدرسة بسبب شائعة إتهامها بإزدراء الدين الإسلامى*​*قال الكتاب المقدس المعاشرات الرديئة تفسد الأخلاق الجيدة .. أحترسى يا إبنتى من بنات الظلمة *
*بقلم : أحد الأباء الكهنة بناتنا القبطيات يتعرضن لحملة قذرة منظمة من جانب الدولة والمسلمين ومن جانب منظمات اسلامية مشبوهة ومن جانب (منبع الشر) المملكة العربية السعودية التي تمول عمليات الاسلمة في مصر بمختلف اشكالها وخاصة (عملية الاسلمة الجنسية) اي نشر الاسلام باستخدام الجنس سواء باستدراج الفتاة القبطية وتوريطها او بالاختطاف بالقوة من الشارع واغتصاب الفتاة القبطية وحبسها لشهور لمنعها من الهرب ومشاركة مباحث امن الدولة في هذه الجرائم باخفاء مكان الضحية عن اسرتها وحماية المسلم المجرم وتهديد الفتاة القبطية بالاضرار باسرتها واقاربها اذا لم ترضخ للامر الواقع وقيام مباحث امن الدولة بتهديد اسرة الضحية بالاعتقال وتهييجج المسلمين عليهم مما يجعل الضحية واسرتها تخضع للامر الواقع خاصة بعد ان يجبر الامن الضحية القبطية علي التسجيل لبعض الفضائيات او علي سديهات بأنها لم تجبر علي الاسلام اوعلي الزواج وتظهر اوراق الزواج المزورة ( تزويرآ امنيآ ) او ( تزويرآ اسلاميا ) للتغطية علي هذه الجرائم البشعة التي تثبت ان ( الفاشية الدينية الاسلامية ) فاقت في بشاعتها كل انواع الفاشية الاخري وفاقت النازية وفاقت كل الجرائم ضد الانسانية التي ارتكبت او ترتكب في اي زمان ومكان من العالم ورغم ان المسلمين في كل انحاء العالم وخاصة في مصر لايعترفون او يقرون بالحقيقة ابدآ ليس هذا فقط بل يرددون دائمآ عكس الحقيقة ودائمآ نجد ان افعال واقوال المسلمين لابد ان تفهم علي العكس تمامآ فالاكاذيب هي السمة المميزة في كل سلوكايتهم ضد الاقباط وهنا فأن للكذب والخداع الدور المهم والرئيسي في الاضرار بالضحية القبطية !!! فالفتاة المسلمة التي تتقرب الي الفتاة القبطية تستخدم الكذب والخداع حتي تصل الي غرضها لتصبح صديقة ( بالكذب ) لتتمكن من اداء الدور الذي يوكل اليها في استدراج او توريط اواختطاف الفتاة القبطية المخطط لها بالاسلمة الجنسية وتحاول الفتاة المسلمة التودد بكل طرق الخبث والكذب والخداع الي ضحيتها التي غالبآ ماتكون ( نقية القلب والفكر ولاتسئ الظن ) ؟؟؟ وبهذا تكون فريسة سهلة لفتاة مسلمة شريرة لاتعرف شيئآ عن معني الصدق اوالانسانية او الرحمة اوالوفاء اوالاخلاص او الضمير الحي اومعني الصداقة الحقيقة بل الاخطر من كل هذا انها تشعر انها بخيانتها لصديقتها القبطية لا تظلمها انما تسدي وتقدم لها خدمة وتكسب هي الاخري ثوابا عظيمآ ستدخل بسببه الجنة لانها انقذت صديقتها القبطية من الكفر والشرك وادخلتها الاسلام حتي رغمآ عنها ؟؟؟!!! وهذا مرجعه الي الخرافات الاسلامية والاكاذيب الدينية والسلوكيات الخاطئة التي تتعلمها وتتربي هذه الفتاة الشريرة عليها سواء في المنزل او المدرسة اوالمسجد ( مثل ان من يهدي كافر اوكافرة الي الاسلام سوف يدخل الجنة بسبب ذلك مهما كانت افعاله سيئة وسوف يحصل علي بيت في الجنه واحيانا قصر فسيح حسب الحالات التي يدخلها في الاسلام ) !!! ....... الخ كل هذه الخرافات الدينية... ومن هنا فأن خطورة هذه الصداقة علي الفتاة القبطية اكبر مما يتصور البعض لان هذه الصداقة نهايتها مأساوية للفتاة القبطية التي تفقد شرفها وحياتها حتي الدنيوية وحياتها الروحية وفي الدهر الاتي وهذه الصداقة هي بمثابة حكم بالاعدام والتشهير والفضيحة والاذلال علي الفتاة القبطية واسرتها وهناك عدة اسئلة اتوجه بها الي الفتاة القبطية التي تصادق فتاة مسلمة هل من الصداقة الصحيحة ان تصادقي من تؤمن وتعتقد انك كافرة ومشركة وكاذبة وانجيلك محرف ..... الخ كل هذه التهم الكاذبة لكن صديقتك المسلمة تؤمن بصحتها ؟؟؟ وهناك سؤال اخر هل من العقل ان تصادق الفتاة القبطية فتاة مسلة دينها يحلل لها قتل الكافر والكافرة واستحلال اموال وممتلكات ومحرمات الكفار ( وهم غير المسلمين وانت منهم ايتها القبطية لانك تقولين وتؤمنين ان المسيح هو الله والقران كفر من يقول ذلك ) ؟؟؟ وسؤال اخر هل من اللياقة ان تكون هناك صداقة بين الفتاة القبطية وبين فتاة مسلمة تنظر اليها بأنها متبرجة وسافرة ومنحلة اخلاقيا .... الخ ؟؟؟ وسؤال اخر هل من الوفاء والايمان ان تصادق الفتاة القبطية فتاة تحقر من شأن الاله الحقيقي الذي نعبده وتبخس حقه في الالوهية وتكذب اقواله وتنفي تضحياته ومحبته للبشرية وتنفي صلبه ؟؟؟ وسؤال اخر هل هناك شركة بين النور والظلمة او الهارة والنجاسة او الصدق والكذب اوالعدل والظلم ... الخ ؟؟؟ اي صداقة هذه التي الغرض الوحيد منها الاضرار بالصديق والحاق الاذي به ؟؟؟ ومع كل ذلك فأنني اريد توضيح امرآ هامآ جدآ وهو ( انني لا ادعو ابدآ الي الكراهية بين الفتاة القبطية والمسلمة ) لان ذلك ضد المسيحية وضد مبادئها وهناك فارق بين ان نحب الاخريين وبين ان نضر ونؤذي انفسنا بالتعامل معهم وكمثال لتأكيد ذلك هل اذا امتنع انسان مسيحي عن صداقة لص اوتاجر مخدرات او انسان منحرف او انسان يسبب له مشاكل او اذي او ضرر هل هذا يدل علي عدم محبة نحن نجيب ونقول بالطبع لا............ .. يجب علينا محبته كل الناس الابرار والاشرار لكن نبتعد عن الشر و الاشرار دون ان نكره هؤلاء الاشرار بل لابد ان نشفق عليهم ونصلي من اجلهم ( والكنيسة نفسها قديمآ وحديثآ حرمت وقطعت وفرزت كثيرين لتمنع اختلاطهم بالمؤمنين واختلاط المؤمنين بهم درءآ لخطرهم وضررهم واذاهم للمؤمنين ) وكما ان المعاشرات الردية تفسد الاخلاق الجيدة كذلك الصداقات السيئة تفسد الفتاة الجيدة لذلك فأننا نحذر بناتنا القبطيات من الاندماج في هذه الصداقات لانها اكبر خطر علي حياتهن وشرفهن وروحياتهن وكل حالات الخطف والاغتصاب والاسلمة الجنسية كان دور الصديقة المسلمة هو السبب الرئيسي في ضياع البنت القبطية ولتاكيد هذا الامر علي الجميع ان يسمعوا تسجيلآ صوتيا في احدي عظات مثلث الرحمات المتنيح الانبا اثناسيوس مطران بني سويف الراحل وسجله من عشرات السنين وكشف فيه حقيقة استخدام الصداقات بين الفتاة القبطية والمسلمة في الاسلمة بالاكراه ملحوظة ( التسجيل بصوت نيافته وهو موجود علي النت وبالتحديد موقع الهيئة القبطية الامريكية http://www.amcoptic .com بالاضافه الي المواقع الاخري ) نذكر ذلك حتي نمنع اي تشكيك حول صدق هذا الموضوع ... واننا نناشد كل الاسر القبطية ان تراجع صداقات بناتهن والتدخل بالتوعية وابعاد بناتهن عن هذا الخطر الشديد وعلي الخادمات في الكنائس بذل مجهود اكبر في التحذير والتوعية من خطورة هذه النقطة ونحن نثق تمامآ في ان ابعاد بناتنا القبطيات عن هذه الصداقه سينقذ 99% من حالات الاسلمة الجنسية مع عدم الخوف او الرضوخ للحرب النفسية والايحاء بأن هذه دعوة ضد الوحدة الوطنية او النسيج الواحد اوغيرها من الشعارات الكاذبة لان حوادث اسلمة القبطيات اثبتت انه لايوجد نسيج واحد ولا وحدة وطنية انما يوجد مخطط لاسلمة بنات الاقباط بكل الطرق ويشترك فيه كافة المسئولين المسلمين ولتذهب كل هذه الشعارات الكاذبة الي الجحيم اذا كانت مبنية علي جثث وشرف وعرض بناتنا القبطيات نكرر مرة اخري علي كل اب وام منع هذه الصداقات وبكل الطرق الحازمة وتحذير بناتنا من خطرها والافضل ان نبعد بناتنا عن الخطر من ان نصرخ بعد وقوع الخطر ولا يستجيب احد لصراخنا وليعلم كل اب وكل ام وكل اخ ان البنت القبطية التي في اسرته مسئول عنها امام الله اذا تواني عن دفع الخطر المحيق بها خاصة عندما تكون صغيرة في السن وتنقصها الخبرة .... اتمني من الله ان يصل مقالي هذا الي كل اسرة قبطية وان يقرأه كل قبطي وان تقرأه كل خادمة من خادمات الكنيسة واتمني ان يصل تحذيري الي اسماع كل امرأة وفتاة قبطية...... ولي رجاء خاص لمن يقرأ هذا المقال ان يرسله لاخريين من الاقباط وخاصةبناتنا القبطيات وليحفظ الرب بناتنا من الذئاب الخاطفة ومن صداقة الشريرات الذين ينفذون خطط الشيطان ضد ابناء وبنات الله*


----------

